# [EBUILDS] Repozytorium SVN z Software!

## Belliash

Witam wszystkich. 

Postanowilem stworzyc kolejnego overlaya, ktory mialby pomoc Wam wszystkim w korzystaniu z Gentoo  

Stworzylem go z mysla o osobach, ktore wolaly by miec wszystko w 1 repozytorium oraz tych, ktorzy nie moga odnalezc swoich ulubionych aplikacji w innych. Co go wyroznia? Kazdy ma wplyw na to, co sie w nim znajduje! 

Dostęp do Repozytorium: 

 :Idea:  By przegladac: http://arcon.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/arcon/trunk/overlay

 :Idea:  By pobrac: svn co https://arcon.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/arcon/trunk/overlay portage-arcon

 :Exclamation:  W przypadku pobrania repozytorium na dysk, nalezy pamietac o dodaniu odpowiednich wpisów do pliku /etc/make.conf !

 :Exclamation:  Overlayem można też zarządzać używając LayMan'a!

Q&A: 

Q: Dlaczego portage nie znachodzi pakietów zawartych w Overlay, mimo że pobrałem go na dysk?

A: Po pierwsze upewnij się, czy dodałeś odpowiedni wpis do make.conf. Dalej sprawdź czy nie popełniłeś żadnej literówki i czy wpisana w make.conf ścieżka do repozytorium wskazuje na katalog główny overlaya (powinien znajdować się w nim folder profiles).

Q: Pobrałem repozytorium. Co wpisać do make.conf?

A: Powinieneś dodać linijkę: PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${X}" gdzie ${X} to ścieżka do repozytoium na Twoim dysku. Zakładając, że komende svn co https://arcon.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/arcon/trunk/overlay portage-arcon wydałeś będąc w /usr/local ścieżka do Overlaya to: /usr/local/portage-arcon. I taka właśnie ścieżke powinieneś wpisać!

Q: Czy mogę używać laymana?

A: Tak. Dokładny opis korzystania z laymana znajduje się zaraz pod tym How-To.

Q: Szukam ebuilda, jednakże nie mogę go nigdzie znaleźć. Czy są jakieś szanse, aby zosał stworzony i dodany do Overlaya? 

A: Tak. Jest oczywiście taka możliwość. Należy jednak liczyć się z tym iż jesteśmy tylko ludźmi i możemy nie mieć czasu aby stworzyć go od razu. Czasami może przyjść dłużej na niego poczekać. Może się też okazać, iż ktoś inny wykarze się inicjatywą i stworzy tego ebuilda. Oczywiście zostanie on wysłany do repozytorium tak szybko, jak tylko będzie to możliwe. 

Q: Program nie kompiluje się, a ebuild wydaje się być uszkodzony. Co robić? 

A: Oczywiście może zdarzyć się tak, że ebuild przestanie nagle działać (np. za sprawą przeniesienia plików które są pobierane do ${DISTFILES}). Wystarczy, że dasz nam znać albo za pomocą PM, albo odpowiadając w tym temacie. Postaramy się w miare szybko i sprawnie rozwiązać problem. 

Q: Dostaję komunikat "Digest verification failed". Co robić? 

A: Możesz na własną rękę pobrać tarball do ${DISTFILES} i wygenerować poprawnego digesta, albo zostawić to nam, przy czym musisz poinformować nas o zaistniałym błędzie, jeżeli chcesz abyśmy go jak najprędzej rozwiązali! 

Q: Co zrobić, jeśli chciałbym umieścić jakiegoś ebuilda w Overlayu? 

A: Możesz wysłać tarball z ebuildem, digestem i manifestem na maila jednej z osób, które opiekują się Overlay'em, bądź zamieścić go w jakimś ogólno dostępnym miejscu, oraz podać nam niezbędne do jego pobrania informacje. Zwracamy się także z prośbą, aby w paczce znajdowała się ścieżka do ebuilda (np. app-misc/mc). Nie znamy wszystkich aplikacji i nie wszystkie są w Portage. Ułatwi nam to odpowiednie umiejscowienie ebuilda i zaoszczędzi troche czasu 

Q: Kto opiekuje się Overlay'em? 

A: Aktualnie: http://arcong.ath.cx/index.php?option=com_contact&catid=18&Itemid=46

Q: Mam problem nie pisany w tym skromnym HowTo. Co robić? 

A: Jak to mówią... "Nic co ludzkie nie jest nam obce", tak więc nie ma się czego wstydzić. Trzeba śmiało pisać w tym wątku lub PM! 

Q: Do czego służy plik install-xgl.sh znajdujący się w głównym katalogu overlaya?

A: Dzięki temu skryptowi można szybko i bez problemów zainstalować XGLa. Zapewnia on 100% sprawność działania na większości popularnych kart graficznych.

Q: Jak mogę skontaktować się opiekunami Overlaya?

A: Jak na każdym forum dyskusyjnym tak i na tym skontaktować można się z nami za pośrednictwem PM lub na kanale IRC (#arcon @ spaz.homelinux.org:6667), co jest wygodniejsze. Dla osób które nie posaidają klienta IRC przygotowujemy specjalną stronę z klientem IRC w Javie!

Jak posługiwać się Laymanem?

 :Arrow:  emerge -av layman [jesli jeszcze tego nie zrobilismy]

 :Arrow:  layman -f

 :Arrow:  layman -a arcon

Milego korzystania!

Enjoy!

----------

## wodzik

czy nie powinno tam byc pliku betacomp-overlay.txt o mniej wiecej takiej zawartosci:

```
<?xml version="1.0" ?>

<layman>

  <overlay

      type = "svn"

      src  = "http://svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/betacomp/overlay/"

      name = "betacomp-overlay"

      contact = "tu@jakis.mail">

     

   <description>

       Portage Overlay

   </description>

           

   <link>

       http://svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/betacomp/overlay/

   </link>

   

  </overlay> 

</layman>
```

-----------------------------EDIT-------------------------

a ze tak zapytam czym sie rozni ten overlay od tego sarvena ?

----------

## Belliash

@wodzik: Niczym... Sarven trzyma ebuildy do Kadu wlasnie w tym repozytorium  :Wink: 

Dzis postanowilem zrobic wlasnego ebuilda ktorego wrzucilem oczywiscie do repozytorium. Mowa o app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtcurve. Sam jestem uzytkownikiem 64-bitowej instalacji Gentoo i denerwuje mnie wyglad Firefoxa, mimo iz posiadam zainstalowany styl qtcurve dla QT i GTK2. 32-bitowa przegladarka nie wyglada zbyt ciekawie na 64-bitowym systemie. Ten ebuild calkowicie odmieni image naszego kochanego firefoxa  :Wink: 

Zycze milego uzytkowania  :Wink: 

----------

## IdefiX666

hmm.. a jak dokładnie moge to dodać do laymana?

----------

## wodzik

dokladnie tak jak w poscie sarvena. 

1. w pliku /etc/layman/layman.cfg dopisujemy:

```

overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

            http://student.agh.edu.pl/~sarven/sarven.txt
```

2. wydajemy polecenia:

```

layman -f

layman -a sarven
```

----------

## Belliash

a odpowiedni pliczek znajdziesz tutaj: http://svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/*checkout*/betacomp/overlay/betacomp-overlay.txt

A tak btw:

Dodalem nowa wersje qtcurve. Niestety nie dysponuje jeszcze prekompilowana paczka z 32-bitowymi binarkami, wiec nie jestem w stanie zrobic paczki emulacyjnej. Ale za to dodalem czcioki z Widowsa Visty (min. glowna czcioke Segoe UI, ktora to pisane sa wszystkie komunikaty czy pozycje w menu). Prezentuja sie znakomicie. POLECAM!

----------

## Yatmai

Moge rozumieć, że jak zmontuje tego overlay'a to tego od Sarven'a mogę wywalić bo to jest to samo ?  :Smile: 

----------

## PsychoX

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Moge rozumieć, że jak zmontuje tego overlay'a to tego od Sarven'a mogę wywalić bo to jest to samo ? 

 

tak

----------

## Nomen

Byłbym wdzięczny za dodanie ebuilda veejay http://veejay.dyne.org/

----------

## Belliash

* Dodalem Veejay w wersjach 0.5.1 i 0.6.0

Wiem, ze jest nowsz awersja i zobacze co da sie zrobic aby ebuild rowneiz znalazl sie w overlayu

* Dodalem emul-linux-x86-qtcurve-0.46.4  :Wink: 

Wielkie dzieki dla kfiaciarki za skompilowanie qtcurve na 32-bitach i podeslanie mi paczuszki!

----------

## manwe_

No to jak składamy listy życzeń, to ja poproszę jednak o tego gfxmenu grub ( http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_gfxmenu_on_patched_Grub ). Wczoraj dopiero dowiedziałem się, że coś takiego istnieje  :Razz:  Trzeba będzie w wolnej chwili przetestować. I jeszcze pytanie o tę poprawioną wersję glibc - na ile to jest pewne&stabilne ?

----------

## Belliash

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> No to jak składamy listy życzeń, to ja poproszę jednak o tego gfxmenu grub ( http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_gfxmenu_on_patched_Grub ). Wczoraj dopiero dowiedziałem się, że coś takiego istnieje  Trzeba będzie w wolnej chwili przetestować. I jeszcze pytanie o tę poprawioną wersję glibc - na ile to jest pewne&stabilne ?

 

gfxboot juz jest w overlayu, brakuje tylko polatanego gruba ktory moglby to wykorzystac. Sam tego uzywam i spisuje sie rewelacyjnie.

Co do glibca, to uzywalem go z powodzeniem na x86 i nie napotkalem zadnych problemow. Podobnie na AMD64.

A uzywam tego od wersji 2.3.6 i nigdy nie mialem z tym problemow  :Wink:  Jak tylko sprobowalem, jestem wierny temu ebuildowi, zmieniam tylko wersje. Aktualnie uzywam 2.5.-r1 (z overlaya). Podobnie jesli chodzi o binutils.

* Dodalem gruba 0.96-r2 z gfxmenu (narazie 0.96, kiedys probowalem nowszego i konczylo sie faultem  :Sad: )

* Dodalem morph-sources-2.6.20_p2. Mam nadzieje ze bedzie dzialac lepiej niz -morph1! NIE TESTOWALEM JESZCZE!

----------

## manwe_

Dzięki bardzo za grub'a, może jutro znajdę chwilę, żeby potestować. Natomiast glibc już się kompili  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Dzięki bardzo za grub'a, może jutro znajdę chwilę, żeby potestować. Natomiast glibc już się kompili 

 

zeby nie bylo, ze z tym glibcem cos nie tak, ...

ja zawse po zmienie glibca reemergowalem wszystkie pakiety (emerge -e world)

----------

## manwe_

Narazie to nie może pobrać 'binutils-2.17.50.0.5-uclibc-patches-1.0.tar.bz2' (No such file or directory), a zaraz muszę wyjść, więc i tak testy zostają przesunięte na bliżej nieokreśloną chwilę.

----------

## Belliash

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Narazie to nie może pobrać 'binutils-2.17.50.0.5-uclibc-patches-1.0.tar.bz2' (No such file or directory), a zaraz muszę wyjść, więc i tak testy zostają przesunięte na bliżej nieokreśloną chwilę.

 

kiepskie mirrory wybrales  :Wink: 

wpisz nazwe pliku w google i znajdzie Ci inne, na ktorych miesci sie ten pliczek...

* Dorzucilem tez ZSH 4.3.99 (wersja z CVS)

----------

## Yatmai

Proponuje Xmms'a  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wodzik

fajnie by bylo jak by byl ebuild do http://kvm.qumranet.com/kvmwiki/Code na razie widzialem, ale do wersji 12, a juz jest 13 nie mowiac juz o svn. moze ktos jest w stanie napisac ebuilda.

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> sys-libs/glibc: Stabilna wersja biblioteki zawierajaca dodatkowe latki od nxsty dzieki ktorym jest szybsza na AMD64

 

Mnie się zdaje, czy te łaty dla amd64 są w standardowym portage od ponad roku?

----------

## manwe_

Zrobiłem tego gfxmenu-grub [mały problem przy generowaniu themes'a, ale udało się obejść], reboot, ucieszyłem oko ślicznym ekranem, włączenie systemu, przejrzenie google.... wywalenie gfxmenu, powrót do najnowszego "normalnego" gruba. Heh, to powinno być napisane* wielkimi czerwonymi literami, że przy gfxmenu nie działa opcja password  :Shocked:  Równie dobrze, mógłym przy każdym odejściu od laptopa zostawiać na nim przyklejoną karteczkę z hasłem root/bios.

* mniej więcej tak, jak powyżej  :Razz: 

----------

## Yatmai

Czyli masz hasło na root'a, grub'a i bios ? Nie przesadzasz ?  :Razz: 

----------

## wodzik

jak znam zycie, wiekszosc ludzi ma takie samo haslo na bios/roota/gruba, zeby latwiej bylo zapamietac. :D to nie bylo nic do ciebie manwe_ ;]

----------

## Belliash

1) nie wiedzialem ze gfxmenu nie obsluguje pasworda... nigdy nie nakladalem hasla na gruba. Wydawalo mi sie to zawsze smieszne, tymbardziej ze mam tylko Linuksa i nawet jak ktos go zabootuje to i tak sie nie zaloguje  :Wink:  A bootowanie z CD mam wylaczone i nie da sie wlaczyc bo na BIOS tez mam haselko (ale nie prosi o haslo podczas bootowania, jedynie przy probie wejscia do BIOSu)

2) XMMS jest starym, nie wspieranym odtwarzaczem na GTK1. Nie wiem czy jest sens aby go dodawac, ale jak sie uprzesz i znajdziesz gotowe ebuildy, to dodam  :Wink: 

3) Ten glibiec ma dodatkowe laty, ktorych nie ma ten z portage. Jest to wersja przygotowana przez nxsty  :Wink: 

4) wodzik, mozesz zapytac w unsupported, czy ktos nie zrobi ebuilda do KVMa  :Wink:  Poki co dodaje wersje KVM-12   :Very Happy: 

----------

## garwol

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Proponuje Xmms'a 

 

ja tez jestem za  :Very Happy: 

----------

## PsychoX

ebuildy do xmms-a

http://rapidshare.com/files/15960707/xmms.tar.gz.tar.bz2.html

----------

## Belliash

Dobra, macie XMMSa wraz z pluginami i pare innych programikow w media-sound  :Wink: 

Ebuildy z innego zrodla...

----------

## Yatmai

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 2) XMMS jest starym, nie wspieranym odtwarzaczem na GTK1. Nie wiem czy jest sens aby go dodawac, ale jak sie uprzesz i znajdziesz gotowe ebuildy, to dodam 

 

Ten stary, niewspierany odtwarzacz od lat działa mi niezawodnie i nie znalazłem jeszcze niczego innego co by mu choć dorównywało  :Very Happy: 

Dyskusja już o tym była, więc nie miejsce na rozważania dlaczego ten antyk jest jednak najwspanialszy, generalnie jak rozmawiam ze znajomymi to też im sie nie podoba idea wywalenia Xmms'a i pytają często czy mam może ebuildy.

....a w końcu napisałeś, że ma to być overlay z tym, co chcą ludzie (nie tym, na co pozwala "władza"  :Very Happy: ) i tu masz moje uznanie, że faktycznie fajne rzeczy dorzucasz  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

dodalem xmmsa wraz z pluginami  :Wink: 

Choc ja wole Audaciousa.

Wedlug mnie dzwiek jest o niebo lepszy niz ten z xmmsa...ale nie bede sie sprzeczal.

Sa gusta i gusciki  :Very Happy: 

Teraz kombinuje nad kdebase ktore laczylo by w sobie te wsyzstkie polatane pakiety z kadebase-meta. Dodalem USE pertty i kickoff...

Aktualjie jestem w trakcie testowania czy sie kompiluje...

Ludzie mieli by w koncu wybor,czychca uzywac kdebase-meta czy kdebase i w oby przypadkach mieliby latki pertty  :Wink: 

A kdebase i tak trzeba prawie (jesli nie) cale zainstalowac...

----------

## Yatmai

 *Quote:*   

> Dodalem USE pertty i kickoff... 

 

euse mi na ten temat milczy, to coś fajnego ?  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Czyli masz hasło na root'a, grub'a i bios ? Nie przesadzasz ? 

 

Na BIOS przed dokonaniem zmian, nie na włączenie kompa. Tak samo grub.

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 1) nie wiedzialem ze gfxmenu nie obsluguje pasworda... nigdy nie nakladalem hasla na gruba. Wydawalo mi sie to zawsze smieszne, tymbardziej ze mam tylko Linuksa i nawet jak ktos go zabootuje to i tak sie nie zaloguje 

 

Wanna bet? Dopiszę sobię na końcu linijki bootowania init=/bin/sh .

----------

## Belliash

USE pertty wlacza latki ktore zmieniaja co nieco wyglad KDE (min. rubberband)

a kickoff to to nowe menu SuSE  :Wink: 

----------

## no4b

A są jakieś ebuildy odzielne dla kickoffa? Bo używam KDE splitowanego.

----------

## Belliash

kickoff to lata na kickera...

Wiec albo rebuild kdebase albo kickera...

----------

## no4b

http://stormfront.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/kde-base/kicker/kicker-3.5.6-r90.ebuild

Czy są jakieś "bardziej znane, sprawdzone i cenione"?

----------

## Belliash

Nie wiem co to za ebuild ,ale w tym overlay'u znajdziesz tez jednego  :Wink: 

----------

## no4b

Hm, a nie da się zrobić, żeby bez beagle to działało? Beagle ma tony zależności, a w ogóle nie potrzebuję tego programu.

----------

## ar_it

 *no4b wrote:*   

> http://stormfront.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/kde-base/kicker/kicker-3.5.6-r90.ebuild
> 
> Czy są jakieś "bardziej znane, sprawdzone i cenione"?

 

Ten jest co najmniej dziwny 

```

ebuild ./kicker-3.5.6-r90.ebuild digest

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kicker-3.5.6-r90 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1511:   Called source '/usr/local/portage/kde-base/kicker/kicker-3.5.6-r90.ebuild'

  kicker-3.5.6-r90.ebuild, line 8:   Called inherit 'kde-meta-suse' 'eutils'

  ebuild.sh, line 1233:   Called die

!!! kde-meta-suse.eclass could not be found by inherit()

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

###EDIT###

Nie wczytałem się

tu jest topic o tym https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-523567-highlight-sabayon.html

----------

## Belliash

niestety, ...

wymaga to beagle a ten z kolei mono, dlatyego min pisalem na forum o problemach z mono  :Wink: 

ar_it: W moim overlayu jest wersja dzialajaca i pewnie mniej skompikowana...  :Wink: 

EDITED: Jest ktos zainteresowany bym zrobil i wrzucil ebuilda: emul-linux-x86-java-1.6.0? W portage najnowsza wersja to 1.5.0.08!

Moze udaloby mi sie zmusic 32-bitowego firefoxa do pracy z 32-bitowa java w najnowszej wersji... Co o tym sadzicie?

----------

## ar_it

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> niestety, ...
> 
> wymaga to beagle a ten z kolei mono, dlatyego min pisalem na forum o problemach z mono 
> 
> ar_it: W moim overlayu jest wersja dzialajaca i pewnie mniej skompikowana... 
> ...

 

Właśnie udało mi się zainstalować kickoffa, czy jestem zadowolony z nowego menu ?

Sam nie wiem.

Wiem że paczki się kompilują i to działa, ale dla mnie nie jest to ciągle idealne menu...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## andrzejk

```

!!! /usr/portage/local/layman/betacomp-overlay/kde-base/kdebase/kdebase-3.5.6-r1.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 8204

!!! Expected: 7340

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r1 (masked by: corruption)

```

Czy coś jest nie tak czy ja mam coś pomieszane?

----------

## mbar

stąd to chyba tylko na vista-fonts się skuszę  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *andrzejk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! /usr/portage/local/layman/betacomp-overlay/kde-base/kdebase/kdebase-3.5.6-r1.ebuild
> ...

 

kdebase zostalo usuniete, uzyj kdebase-meta  :Wink: 

----------

## no4b

Jakby się komuś chciało, to poproszę o jakiegoś screenshota z Linuksa z tymi vista-fonts.

----------

## Belliash

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Jakby się komuś chciało, to poproszę o jakiegoś screenshota z Linuksa z tymi vista-fonts.

 

Widziales screeny z Visty?

Wszystkie teksty, na pasku tytulowym, przyciskach, menu to Segoe UI...

----------

## pancurski

 *garwol wrote:*   

>  *Art.root wrote:*   Proponuje Xmms'a  
> 
> ja tez jestem za 

 

http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/index.html.en

xmms i duzo innych fajnych rzeczy

----------

## Belliash

xmms juz jest w overlayu!

noo i po kadu w overlayu...

Bo OBenY zdewcydowal sie umiescic ebuildy na wlasnym serwerku. Nie rozumiem mentalosci tego czlowieka... Dzis probowalem zassac ebuildy i ciagnelo mi je dobre 15 minut  :Confused: 

Jemu chyba nie da sie przetlumaczyc ze 512kbps? Takie chyba ma lacze... To jest jednak za malo jak na serwerek (zwlaszcza SVN)... i do tego przez HTTP gdzie przechodza jeszcze smieci... To juz lepiej by postawil go na protokole svn:// lub svn+ssh://

Jak chcecie ebuildy w tym overlayu, na znacznie szybszym serwerku, to musicie pogadac z Marcinem, bo ja nie potrafie Mu tego przetlumaczyc...

Tym bardziej ze za jakis czas znowu bedzie miec sesji, cos sie stanie z serwerem, porzuci na jakis czas Kadu i bedzie tylko placz... bo On moze nie miec wtedy czasu na zabawe...

----------

## OBenY

Bez przesady, ale czy sytuacje ma sie az tak tragicznie, jak Morph pisze, czy troszke dramatyzuje?

Jak Wy to widzicie?

----------

## Belliash

Udalo mi sie porozumiec z OBenY'm i w zwiazku z czym bede mirrorowal w overlayu jego ebuildy... wiec w razie czego zawsze jest pod reka kopia, z ktorej mozna skorzystac, a i nie ma potrzeby posiadania kilku overlayow jezeli krzysta ktos juz z tego  :Wink: 

A gdyby cos odnosnie Kadu sie Wam nie podobalo, to gadajcie juz z OBenY'm, ja tylko mirroruje...  :Cool: 

A tak w ogole to niedlugo (jak tylko sciagne 32-bit wersje i wygeneruje digesta) upchne na SVNa ebuild do vmware 6.0 beta.

Wersja 64-bitowa instaluje sie i dziala pieknie. 32-bit nie przetestuje z braku 32-bitowego systemu...

Dorzucilem tego vmware i mplayer-plugin-bin dla mozilla-firefox-bin  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Jak Wy to widzicie?

 

no dokładnie tak:

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  i nie ma potrzeby posiadania kilku overlayow jezeli krzysta ktos juz z tego 

 

żeby nie doszło masowo do sytuacji jak z armagetron'em, że osobny overlay na 1 grę  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Zachciało mi się zobaczyć poprawiony lipstik  :Smile: 

I tak : 

W ebuildzie trzeba zmienić SCI_URI z 

SRC_URI="http://www.kde-look.org/content/files/${KLV}-${P}.tar.bz2"

na

SRC_URI="http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/${KLV}-${P}.tar.bz2"

2) Ściągamy lipstik 2.2 (chyba ? ), a patch jest do 2.1 - ma tak być ?

----------

## Belliash

Oczywiscie...

Stary ebuild, powstal juz jakis czas temu. Zmienila sie sciezka do pliku. Poprawilem ebuilda!

Ebuild jest w wersji 2.1-r1. Pobiera lipstika w wersji 2.1 i na niego naklada latki:

```
PECET lipstik # emerge =lipstik-2.1-r1

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-themes/lipstik-2.1-r1 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/18223-lipstik-2.1.tar.bz2'

--14:40:56--  http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/18223-lipstik-2.1.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/18223-lipstik-2.1.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.kde-look.org... 80.190.240.90

Connecting to www.kde-look.org|80.190.240.90|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 440,602 (430K) [application/x-tar]
```

----------

## Kajan

Czasami jak daje:

```

svn co https://svn.betacomp.org/svnroot/betacomp/overlay betacomp-overlay

```

otrzymuje

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> svn: Błąd dodawania katalogu 'betacomp-overlay/net-im/kadu': obiekt o tej samej nazwie już istnieje
> 
> 

 

???

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> Czasami jak daje:
> 
> ```
> 
> svn co https://svn.betacomp.org/svnroot/betacomp/overlay betacomp-overlay
> ...

 

Bo jak juz masz raz pobrane repozytorium, to powinienes wejsc do tego katalogu betacomp-overlay i wpisac svn up

----------

## IdefiX666

A czy mógłbyś Morpheouss dodać ebuilda do lincity-ng (odpowiednik SimCity)?

lincity (http://lincity-ng.berlios.de/wiki/index.php/Main_Page) 1.1.0 jest już praie ukończone (brakuje tylko kilku tłumaczeń ->http://lincity-ng.berlios.de/wiki/index.php/Translate )

----------

## Belliash

 *IdefiX666 wrote:*   

> A czy mógłbyś Morpheouss dodać ebuilda do lincity-ng (odpowiednik SimCity)?
> 
> lincity (http://lincity-ng.berlios.de/wiki/index.php/Main_Page) 1.1.0 jest już praie ukończone (brakuje tylko kilku tłumaczeń ->http://lincity-ng.berlios.de/wiki/index.php/Translate )

 

ta stronka cos nie dziala...  :Sad: 

a sa juz gotowe ebuildy do tego czy trzeba zrobic?

----------

## Bako

w portage jest wersja 1.0.3.

https://developer.berlios.de/project/shownotes.php?release_id=12061 - tutaj znajduja sie zrodla

ps. stronka wiki u mnie dziala

----------

## IdefiX666

No niestety trzeba zrobić... sam próbowałem, ale coś mi nie wychodziło

(ale w portage jest ebuild do poprzedniej wersji)

Męczyłem ludzi w unsupported i na bugzilli żeby zrobili ebuilda ale nic z tego :/

PS:

Mi stronka działa...

----------

## Belliash

zobacze co sie da zrobic...

poki co robie nowa wersje patchsetu  :Wink: 

ok wrzucilem 2.6.20-morph3  :Wink: 

teraz go skompiluje zabootuje i zobaczymy jak dziala  :Wink: 

Co sadzicie o przyklejeniu tego tematu?

----------

## c2p

Proszę bardzo (lekko przerobiony ebuild z wersji 1.0.3):

games-simulation/lincity-ng-1.1.0_rc2.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

#

inherit eutils games

DESCRIPTION="city/country simulation game for X and opengl"

HOMEPAGE="http://lincity-ng.berlios.de/"

SRC_URI="mirror://berlios/${PN}/lincity-ng-1.1.0rc2.tar.bz2"

RESTRICT="mirror"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="amd64 ~ppc x86"

IUSE=""

RDEPEND="virtual/opengl

   dev-libs/libxml2

   media-libs/libsdl

   media-libs/sdl-mixer

   media-libs/sdl-image

   media-libs/sdl-ttf

   media-libs/sdl-gfx

   dev-games/physfs"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   dev-util/pkgconfig

   dev-util/jam"

pkg_setup() {

   games_pkg_setup

   if ! built_with_use -o media-libs/sdl-mixer vorbis oggvorbis ; then

      eerror "lincity-ng doesn't work properly if"

      eerror "sdl-mixer is built without vorbis support"

      die "Please emerge sdlmixer with USE=vorbis"

   fi

}

src_compile() {

   cd ${WORKDIR}/lincity-ng-1.1.0rc2/

   egamesconf || die

   jam || die "jam failed"

}

src_install() {

   cd ${WORKDIR}/lincity-ng-1.1.0rc2/

   jam -sDESTDIR="${D}" \

       -sappdocdir="/usr/share/doc/${PF}" \

       -sapplicationsdir="/usr/share/applications" \

       -spixmapsdir="/usr/share/pixmaps" \

       install \

       || die "jam install failed"

   prepalldocs

   prepgamesdirs

}

```

----------

## Belliash

@c2p: dziala to?

----------

## c2p

A czemu ma nie działać? Bo go sam robiłem?  :Very Happy: 

```
segfault ~ # genlop -it lincity-ng

 * games-simulation/lincity-ng

     Sat Feb 17 14:27:51 2007 >>> games-simulation/lincity-ng-1.1.0_rc2

       merge time: 3 minutes and 55 seconds.

   Total builds: 1

   Global build time: 3 minutes and 55 seconds.

   Info about currently installed ebuild:

   * games-simulation/lincity-ng-1.1.0_rc2

   Install date: Sat Feb 17 14:27:51 2007

   USE=""

   CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -Os -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

----------

## Belliash

A moge miec prosbe?

Podeslalbys mi ebuilda z digestem i namifestem?

Pobieram inne dane z internetu a to duzo zajmuje...

Moglbym wtedy predzej umiescic w overlayu...

----------

## PsychoX

ebuild c2p z digestem i manifestem poszedł na PW

----------

## Belliash

juz w overlayu

dzieki!

----------

## IdefiX666

dzięki wam dobrzy ludzie  :Smile: 

----------

## c2p

Daje całą paczkę. W środku ebuild z svn (-*) plus ebuild do 1.1.0rc2 (~x86).

lincity-ng

----------

## Belliash

w overlayu  :Wink: 

----------

## Kajan

net-im/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070216

```

 * Applying config_wizard_modules_fix.diff ...

 * Failed Patch: config_wizard_modules_fix.diff !

 *  ( /usr/local/betacomp-overlay/net-im/kadu-config_wizard/files/config_wizard_modules_fix.diff )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070216/temp/config_wizard_modules_fix.diff-19253.out

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070216 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 751:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  environment, line 3432:   Called src_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called kadu-module_src_unpack

  kadu-module.eclass, line 68:   Called kadu-module_src_apply_patches

  kadu-module.eclass, line 33:   Called epatch '/usr/local/betacomp-overlay/net-im/kadu-config_wizard/files/config_wizard_modules_fix.diff'

  eutils.eclass, line 341:   Called die

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

@Kajan: Takie sprawy to do OBenY'ego prosze  :Wink: 

Ja tylko synchronizuje kadu z jego overlayem...

----------

## wirus

Zbudowałem sobie xmms-a tak:

```
USE="-mikmod -vorbis -mad -oss -esd" emerge xmms
```

Po zbudowaniu dodałem do /etc/portage/package.use:

```
media-plugins/xmms -mikmod -vorbis -mad -oss -esd
```

Dlaczego przy upgrade nie czyta tych flag z package.use?

```
emerge -uD world -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.11-r2  USE="alsa esd oss" 601 kB 

[ebuild     UD] media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r14 [1.2.10-r15] USE="alsa esd* mad* mikmod* mp3 nls oss* vorbis* -3dnow -arts -directfb -flac -jack -lirc -mmx -sndfile" 534 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-mikmod-1.2.10  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-vorbis-1.2.10-r1  USE="ipv6 ssl" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-mad-0.8  308 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-esd-1.2.10-r1  USE="oss" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-oss-1.2.10  0 kB [1] 

Total: 7 packages (1 downgrade, 6 new), Size of downloads: 1,442 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/overlays/betacomp-overlay
```

O czymś zapomniałem?

----------

## cerbero

 *wirus wrote:*   

> Zbudowałem sobie xmms-a tak:
> 
> ```
> USE="-mikmod -vorbis -mad -oss -esd" emerge xmms
> ```
> ...

 

Tak się nie buduje pakietów bo portage nie zapisuje flag z którymi skompilowałeś pakiet używająć USE="" emerge

Po prostu dodaj to wszystko do package.use 

Poza tym nie możesz ustalić zbiorczo flag USE dla wszystkich pluginów xmms, do każdego konieczny jest oddzielny wpis w package.use.

----------

## n0rbi666

 *wirus wrote:*   

> Zbudowałem sobie xmms-a tak:
> 
> ```
> USE="-mikmod -vorbis -mad -oss -esd" emerge xmms
> ```
> ...

 

media-sound/xmms a  nie media-plugins/xmms -> masz błąd w package.use

----------

## Belliash

wrzucilem poprawiony kadu-config_wizard  :Wink: 

----------

## wirus

 *Quote:*   

>  media-sound/xmms a nie media-plugins/xmms -> masz błąd w package.use

 

Fakt, dzięki

----------

## kneczaj

Microsoft chyba wzorował czcionkę Sagone UI na Dejavu Sans, na pierwszy rzut oka są identyczne:

http://www.kneczaj.republika.pl/images/czcionki.png

----------

## Belliash

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> Microsoft chyba wzorował czcionkę Sagone UI na Dejavu Sans, na pierwszy rzut oka są identyczne:
> 
> http://www.kneczaj.republika.pl/images/czcionki.png

 

Nie mam pojecia...

Wiem ze w Viscie znalazly sie nowe czcionki, dorwalem je w necie i zrobilem ebuilda.

To tyle. Sam uzywam Segoe UI i na pewno prezentuje sie lepiej niz Arial czy Times New Roman  :Wink: 

----------

## no4b

IMHO daleko im do identyczności...

----------

## Belliash

 *no4b wrote:*   

> IMHO daleko im do identyczności...

 

chyba zartujesz?

Te czcionki sa autentyczne i maja podpis Microsoftu...

----------

## c2p

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *no4b wrote:*   IMHO daleko im do identyczności... 
> 
> chyba zartujesz?
> 
> Te czcionki sa autentyczne i maja podpis Microsoftu...

 

@Morpheouss: co ma autentyczność to identyczności?  :Wink: 

Dla mnie te czcionki wyglądają zupełnie inaczej.

EDIT: lincity-ng-1.1.0 jest już w oficjalnym drzewie portage.

----------

## Belliash

 *c2p wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*    *no4b wrote:*   IMHO daleko im do identyczności... 
> 
> chyba zartujesz?
> 
> Te czcionki sa autentyczne i maja podpis Microsoftu... 
> ...

 

to ze to ta sama czcionka...

ten sam plik TTF...

A ze wyglada inaczej... coz... Zmien ustawienia antyaliasingu moze pomoze  :Wink: 

----------

## soltys

cos sie stalo z overleyem ? bo teraz w nim sa tylko ebuildy z kadu...

----------

## Belliash

http://svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/betacomp/overlay/

to raczej nie problem z overlayem...

----------

## soltys

ano racja juz doszedlem do tego co bylo zle...

w /etc/layman/layman.cfg

musialem wywalic linijke 

```
 http://student.agh.edu.pl/~sarven/sarven.txt
```

 i zastapic ja 

```
http://svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/*checkout*/betacomp/overlay/betacomp-overlay.txt 
```

i teraz juz jest dobrze;)

----------

## Belliash

Poszukuje osoby chetnej do pomocy przy utrzymaniu overlaya.

Glownym zadaniem osoby bylaby min. synchronizacja ebuildow Kadu jak rowniez ew. usuwanie pakietow, ktore znalazly sie w oficjalnym drzewie...

Mile widziana znajomosc obslugi SubVersion.

Chetnych prosze o kontakt...

----------

## pawels

Witam

Ja ze swojej strony mam pytanie, czy jest możliwość dodania do repozytorium oprogramowania LeftHand  :Idea: 

Czy ma ktoś może ebuildy, doświadczenie w instalacji tegoż oprogramowania   :Question: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## mbar

popieram pawels!

----------

## wuja

 *Quote:*   

> czy jest możliwość dodania do repozytorium oprogramowania LeftHand

 

A jak sobie wyobrażacie sprawy licencyjne itp.

Przeciez to jest produkt komercyjny; można wprawdzie nie płacić ale trzeba oglądać reklamy. Żeby program ściągnąć trzeba sie zarejestrować, żeby program używać trzeba miec klucz.

Poza tym, czy sprawa jest w ogóle warta zachodu - instalacja jest banalna i w dodatku w katalogu domowym użytkownika.

BTW. Ciekaw jestem ile osób tego używa.

----------

## pawels

 *wuja wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   czy jest możliwość dodania do repozytorium oprogramowania LeftHand 
> 
> A jak sobie wyobrażacie sprawy licencyjne itp.
> 
> Przeciez to jest produkt komercyjny; można wprawdzie nie płacić ale trzeba oglądać reklamy. Żeby program ściągnąć trzeba sie zarejestrować, żeby program używać trzeba miec klucz.
> ...

 

Dobra zaczne od licencji:

Jest darmowa z reklamami, jak już sam napisałeś

Ściągniecie oprogramowania:

Przez długi czas JAVE Suna (jak i nie tylko) się ściągało, ze strony producenta, więc to nie jest argument  przeciw.

Rejestracja:

bezproblemowa, kody generowane bezpośrednio na stronie

Czy jest warta zachodu  :Question:  Moim zdaniem tak, dlaczego  :Question:  Każda firma instalująca to oprogramowanie uniezależnia się od jednego "słusznego dostawcy".

Poza tym spójrz w Portage nie znalazłem ani jednej aplikacji dla firm typu ERP, CRM fakturowania, itp. (no oprócz xrms z ozn. 1.99.2 )

Ile osób tego używa  :Question: 

Osób pewnie 0 (w sensie domowych użytkowników) bo po co komuś w domu CRM, firm nie wiem na stronie się chwalą więc możesz tam zajrzeć   :Wink: 

A co do instalacji tegoż oprogramowania ja informatykiem nie jestem, a że paczki są w RPM to dla mnie utrudnia instalacje nie mówiąc o błędach przy instalacji serwera firebird, które wykrzacza mase błędów bo paczki są tworzone z myślą o systemach Suse, RedHat i Mandrake

A pytanie zadałem bo może nie dużym wysiłkiem dało by rade stworzyć ebuildy, przerobić co niektóre skrypty i zrobić to jak należy a nie burdel w katalogu użytkownika.

Pozdrawiam

EDIT: 

"Fedora, Mandriva, Aurox, SuSe, KUbuntu, Slackware, Debian"

Czemu do tego grona nie mogłby (nieoficjalnie a może nawet kiedyś oficjalnie) dołączyć Gentoo  :Question: 

----------

## wuja

 *pawels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A co do instalacji tegoż oprogramowania ja informatykiem nie jestem, a że paczki są w RPM to dla mnie utrudnia instalacje nie mówiąc o błędach przy instalacji serwera firebird, które wykrzacza mase błędów bo paczki są tworzone z myślą o systemach Suse, RedHat i Mandrake

 

Ja tylko rzuciłem luźne uwagi i nie mam zamaiaru sie spierać ani optować za lub przeciw.

Ale co do instalacji, to coś chyba przeoczyłeś. Są dwa pakiety: rpm i binarny "Instalator"

Po co sie dotykać rpm-a. Użyj paczki binarnej i nie będzie żadnych błędów. 

Co do Firebirda, to możesz sobie go zainstalowac wcześniej przy pomocy nieocenionego polecenia :

```
emerge firebird
```

Podpowiem jeszcze, że należy mieć też uprzednio zainstalowanego vim'a, który udaje w tym przypadku edytor ex. Ot wszystko. Instalowałem wczoraj najnowszą wersję LeftHand, więc wiadomości świeże i przetestowane. Całość, po ściągnięciu trwa kilka/kilkanaście sekund.

----------

## pawels

 :Embarassed:   to że ta baza znajduje sie w portage to nie wiedziałem, nie przyszło mi to na myśl, spodziewałem sie że to ich zamknięto źródłowy wynalazek  :Rolling Eyes: 

Zrobił się mały Off Topic za co przepraszam

@Wuja dziekuje za rade i uświadomienie

Pozdrawiam

----------

## canni

byłbym wdzięczny za dodanie ebuilda do kXGenerator ( www.kde-apps.com )

 :Smile: 

----------

## ar_it

 *canni wrote:*   

> byłbym wdzięczny za dodanie ebuilda do kXGenerator ( www.kde-apps.com )
> 
> 

 

Chyba raczej z tej strony

http://kxgenerator.xt.pl

----------

## PsychoX

Ebuild jest na kde-apps.org

http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kX+Generator?content=39085

aczkolwiek jest on do 0.3.4, a dostępna jest już wersja 0.3.7

tutaj macie ebuilda i manifest do najnowszej wersji:

http://www.plikownik.pl/833840

od raku: usunięte znaczniki code z linka

----------

## Belliash

 *PsychoX wrote:*   

> Ebuild jest na kde-apps.org
> 
> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kX+Generator?content=39085
> 
> aczkolwiek jest on do 0.3.4, a dostępna jest już wersja 0.3.7
> ...

 

w Overlay'u!  :Wink: 

----------

## wirus

Morpheouss a mógłbyś dodać ebuilda opery weekly.

----------

## canni

Thx za kxgenerator  :Smile: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *wirus wrote:*   

> Morpheouss a mógłbyś dodać ebuilda opery weekly.

 

Ostatnio się bawię weekly, ebuildy leżą w linku poniżej.

----------

## kneczaj

Mógłbyś zaktualizować ebuild do qtcurve do wersji 0.47, bo podczas aktualizacji portage chce mi zainstalować to z oficjalnego drzewa, a nie ma ono wersji do gtk i gtk1, więc jest motywem tylko do qt.

----------

## Belliash

 *wirus wrote:*   

> Morpheouss a mógłbyś dodać ebuilda opery weekly.

 

Zarzuc ebuilda to wrzuce  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *wirus wrote:*   Morpheouss a mógłbyś dodać ebuilda opery weekly. 
> 
> Zarzuc ebuilda to wrzuce 

 

ok wrzucilem  :Wink: 

----------

## wirus

dzięki, tylko coś się nie buduje

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking opera-9.20-20070323.6-shared-qt.i386-en-617.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/www-client/opera-9.20_rc617/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/www-client/opera-9.20_rc617/work/opera-9.20-20070323.6-shared-qt.i386-en-617 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: www-client/opera-9.20_rc617

>>> Install opera-9.20_rc617 into /var/tmp/portage/www-client/opera-9.20_rc617/image/ category www-client

System wide configuration files:

  /var/tmp/portage/www-client/opera-9.20_rc617/image//etc//opera6rc

  /var/tmp/portage/www-client/opera-9.20_rc617/image//etc//opera6rc.fixed

 would be ignored if installed with the prefix "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/opera-9.20_rc617/image//opt/opera".

Do you want to install them in /var/tmp/portage/www-client/opera-9.20_rc617/image//etc/ [ y,n | yes,no ] ?

Shortcut icons will be ignored if installed with the prefix "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/opera-9.20_rc617/image//opt/opera".

Do you want to (try to) install them in default locations [ y,n | yes,no ] ?

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/opera.png

cp: nie można utworzyć zwykłego pliku `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/opera.png': Brak dostępu

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/opera.png

cp: nie można utworzyć zwykłego pliku `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/opera.png': Brak dostępu

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/opera.png

cp: nie można utworzyć zwykłego pliku `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/opera.png': Brak dostępu

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/applications/opera.desktop

./install.sh: line 1502: /usr/share/applications/opera.desktop: Brak dostępu

ACCESS DENIED  chmod:     /usr/share/applications/opera.desktop

chmod: nie można zmienić uprawnień do `/usr/share/applications/opera.desktop': Brak dostępu

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/applications/.mimeinfo.cache.4351PT

No directories in update-desktop-database search path could be processed and updated.

install: nie można wykonać stat na `/usr/local/overlays/betacomp-overlay/www-client/opera/files/opera.desktop': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

>>> Completed installing opera-9.20_rc617 into /var/tmp/portage/www-client/opera-9.20_rc617/image/

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-www-client_-_opera-9.20_rc617-26545.log"

open_wr:   /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/opera.png

open_wr:   /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/opera.png

open_wr:   /usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/opera.png

open_wr:   /usr/share/applications/opera.desktop

chmod:     /usr/share/applications/opera.desktop

open_wr:   /usr/share/applications/.mimeinfo.cache.4351PT

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/overlays/betacomp-overlay'

```

----------

## Belliash

prawdopodobnie ebuild jest uszkodzony.

nie uzywam opery wiec nie powiem dokladnie.

preferuje firefoxa  :Wink: 

----------

## Kajan

Wystarczy:

```

rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/* && FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge opera

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## lazy_bum

 *wirus wrote:*   

> dzięki, tylko coś się nie buduje
> 
> ```
> *ciach*
> 
> ...

 

Dziwne, u mnie na dwóch kompach (i u znajomego) poszło bez cudowania z sandboxem...

----------

## wirus

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *wirus wrote:*   dzięki, tylko coś się nie buduje
> 
> ```
> *ciach*
> 
> ...

 

a pokaż wynik emerge --info |grep sandbox

u mnie:

```
emerge --info |grep sandbox

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

```

----------

## lazy_bum

```
maszyn ~ # emerge --info | grep sandbox

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"
```

----------

## Belliash

dorzucilem einit oraz eslect-init  :Wink: 

----------

## ar_it

Może dodasz ebuild do SMPlayer

http://smplayer.sourceforge.net/linux/download_en.php

a tu gotowy ebuild 

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header:

inherit qt3 kde

DESCRIPTION="Front-end for MPlayer, with basic features like playing videos,

DVDs, and VCDs and more advanced features like support for MPlayer filters"

HOMEPAGE="http://smplayer.sourceforge.net"

SRC_URI="http://${PN}.sourceforge.net/linux/download/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE="qt4"

DEPEND="qt4? ( >=x11-libs/qt-4.0.0 )

                !qt4? ( $(qt_min_version 3.0) )"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

need-kde 3.3

src_compile() {

        if use qt4; then

                cd ${S}/src && /usr/bin/qt3to4 -alwaysOverwrite ${PN}.pro

                MY_QMAKE="/usr/bin/qmake"

        else

                MY_QMAKE="${QTDIR}/bin/qmake"

        fi

        cd ${S}/src && ${MY_QMAKE} && emake \

                DATA_PATH=\\\"/usr/share/${PN}\\\" \

                CONF_PATH=\\\"/usr/share/config/${PN}\\\" \

                TRANSLATION_PATH=\\\"/usr/share/${PN}/translations\\\" \

                DOC_PATH=\\\"/usr/share/doc/${P}\\\" || die

}

src_install() {

        cd ${S} && einstall \

                PREFIX=${D}/usr \

                CONF_PREFIX=${D} \

                DOC_PATH=${D}/usr/share/doc/${P} \

                KDE_PREFIX=${D}/`kde-config --prefix` || die
```

P.S.

Ja tylko wygrzebałem ebuilda z sieci i uaktualizowałem do najnowszej wersji smplayera.

P.S.2 Twórca ebuildów to  ze mnie żaden   :Neutral: 

----------

## Belliash

Sprawdzales ebuild?

Dziala?

Ten ebuild co go wkleiles nie wyglada mi na caly, nie chce dopisywac na koncu "}" gdyz nie wiem czy tylko tego brakuje czy czegos jeszcze...

Wklej ejszcze raz caly ebuild to wrzuce do overlaya  :Wink: 

----------

## ar_it

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Sprawdzales ebuild?
> 
> Dziala?
> 
> Ten ebuild co go wkleiles nie wyglada mi na caly, nie chce dopisywac na koncu "}" gdyz nie wiem czy tylko tego brakuje czy czegos jeszcze...
> ...

 

Działa, sprawdzałem  :Smile: 

Wklejam ponownie

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header:

inherit qt3 kde

DESCRIPTION="Front-end for MPlayer, with basic features like playing videos,

DVDs, and VCDs and more advanced features like support for MPlayer filters"

HOMEPAGE="http://smplayer.sourceforge.net"

SRC_URI="http://${PN}.sourceforge.net/linux/download/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE="qt4"

DEPEND="qt4? ( >=x11-libs/qt-4.0.0 )

                !qt4? ( $(qt_min_version 3.0) )"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

need-kde 3.3

src_compile() {

        if use qt4; then

                cd ${S}/src && /usr/bin/qt3to4 -alwaysOverwrite ${PN}.pro

                MY_QMAKE="/usr/bin/qmake"

        else

                MY_QMAKE="${QTDIR}/bin/qmake"

        fi

        cd ${S}/src && ${MY_QMAKE} && emake \

                DATA_PATH=\\\"/usr/share/${PN}\\\" \

                CONF_PATH=\\\"/usr/share/config/${PN}\\\" \

                TRANSLATION_PATH=\\\"/usr/share/${PN}/translations\\\" \

                DOC_PATH=\\\"/usr/share/doc/${P}\\\" || die

}

src_install() {

        cd ${S} && einstall \

                PREFIX=${D}/usr \

                CONF_PREFIX=${D} \

                DOC_PATH=${D}/usr/share/doc/${P} \

                KDE_PREFIX=${D}/`kde-config --prefix` || die

}
```

----------

## Belliash

zapomniales napisac nazwy ebuilda... nie zapominajmy ze w niej zawarta jest wersja...

----------

## ar_it

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> zapomniales napisac nazwy ebuilda... nie zapominajmy ze w niej zawarta jest wersja...

 

Jestem w trakcie przeprowadzki, także mam czym innym zawładnięte myśli, ale

```

smplayer-0.3.3.ebuild

```

Blad naprawiony  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

W overlayu!  :Wink: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Quote:*   

> Jestem w trakcie przeprowadzki, także mam czym innym zawładnięte myśli, ale
> 
> ```
> 
> smplayer-0.3.3.ebuild
> ...

 

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> W overlayu! ;)

 

Mi wersja 0.3.3 nie potrafi ściągnąć źródeł, emerge się na tym wysypał. Zmiana nazwy do wersji 0.3.5 pomogła.

PS. Widzę, że dziś już jest wersja 0.3.7. (-;

::edit::

Z wersją 0.3.7 też działa.

----------

## PsychoX

ebuild do smplayer-0.3.7 z digestem 

http://www.plikownik.pl/459478

----------

## Belliash

 *PsychoX wrote:*   

> ebuild do smplayer-0.3.7 z digestem 
> 
> http://www.plikownik.pl/459478

 

dzieki!

w overlayu!

----------

## compbatant

Prosilbym o dodanie managera plikow Nao  :Smile: 

Ebuild do sciagniecia znajduje sie tu:

http://nao.linux.pl/index.php?content=download_installation

----------

## PsychoX

smplayer-0.3.9

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Version 0.3.9
> 
> * Updated the German, Hungarian, Russian and Spanish translations.
> ...

 

http://www.plikownik.pl/279

----------

## PsychoX

nao-0.4.0

http://www.plikownik.pl/172876

----------

## manwe_

Mnie się już nie przyda, ale innym możesz zaserwować ebuild coreutils bez linijki 

```
rm -f "${PATCHDIR}"/generic/001_*progress*
```

 Świetny patch, niepotrzebnie z niego zrezygnowali.

----------

## Belliash

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Mnie się już nie przyda, ale innym możesz zaserwować ebuild coreutils bez linijki 
> 
> ```
> rm -f "${PATCHDIR}"/generic/001_*progress*
> ```
> ...

 

swietny? jakie ma zadanie? co zmienia?

----------

## manwe_

Opcja -g do cp i mv. 

```
$ cp -g foo foo2

foo                                                                                |  33% |   300 MiB |    20 MiB/s | ETA 00:00.10
```

----------

## lazy_bum

 *PsychoX wrote:*   

> smplayer-0.3.9
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> *ciach*
> ...

 

Problem jak z 0.3.3, nie potrafi ściągnąć źródeł. Znowu problem rozwiązuje strona, na której jest już wersja... 0.3.10. (-;

Szybko się rozwijają.

PS. Zmiana nazwy ebuilda wystarczyła, działa z nową wersją.

----------

## PsychoX

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *PsychoX wrote:*   smplayer-0.3.9
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> *ciach*
> ...

 

w momencie wstawiania bez problemu ściągneło mi źródełka...

tu jest wersja 0.3.11... mogli by zostawiać paczki starych wersji na serwerze, bo prędkość z jaką lecą numerki jest ogromna  :Smile: 

http://www.plikownik.pl/387206

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Version 0.3.11
> 
> * Updated the Hungarian and Russian translations.
> ...

 

----------

## Carnivorous

ej sorry ja jestem troche tępy ale wciąż nie wiem jak dodac ten overlay...  :Embarassed: 

Poprosił bym krok po kroku od "0" i z udziałem laymana....  :Embarassed: 

----------

## PsychoX

 *Carnivorous wrote:*   

> ej sorry ja jestem troche tępy ale wciąż nie wiem jak dodac ten overlay... 
> 
> Poprosił bym krok po kroku od "0" i z udziałem laymana.... 

 

/etc/layman/layman.cfg dopisujemy:

```

overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

            http://student.agh.edu.pl/~sarven/sarven.txt
```

następnie 

```
layman -f

layman -a sarven
```

synchronizacja

```
layman -s sarven
```

----------

## Lord_Raven

Proponuje dodac najnowsze Weekly Opery poprawiające błąd zwiazany z aktualizacja libX11. W ebuldzie jedyna zmiana to:

```
OPERASUFF="633"

OPERAVER="9.20-20070405"
```

----------

## manwe_

Najnowszy to 635, dwa razy to poprawiali. http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-635/

----------

## Kajan

opera-9.20_rc635.ebuild

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

A moze ktos z Was, bylby w stanie pomoc mi utrzymac overlay up-to-date?  :Smile: 

Zamiast pisac wtedy o nowych wersjahc, moglby je od razu wrzucic...

Jacys chetni do wspolpracy?

----------

## Carnivorous

 *PsychoX wrote:*   

>  *Carnivorous wrote:*   ej sorry ja jestem troche tępy ale wciąż nie wiem jak dodac ten overlay... 
> 
> Poprosił bym krok po kroku od "0" i z udziałem laymana....  
> 
> /etc/layman/layman.cfg dopisujemy:
> ...

 

no i własnie tak mi nie działa... zgłasza tylko:

```

hellion krzysiek # layman -f

hellion krzysiek # layman -a sarven

* Overlay "sarven" does not exist!
```

I dlatego pytam bo dokładnie to samo było na wcześniejszych stronach napisane...

----------

## Belliash

Do /etc/layman/layman.cfg dopisujesz:

overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

http://betacomp.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/*checkout*/betacomp/overlay/profiles/betacomp-overlay.txt

nastepnie:

layman -f

layman -a betacomp-overlay

----------

## canni

Nie wiem czy tylko u mnie tak jest, ale przy próbie emerge'owanie binutils z overlaya okazuje się, że nie ma go skąd pobrać (dokładnie pliku "binutils-2.17.50.0.5-uclibc-patches-1.0.tar.bz2") chciałem wypróbować to glibc z overlaya, ale binutils sie nie ściąga i jest (_|_) z tego  :Wink: 

Możecie poprawić tego ebuilda?

BTW

ktoś już testował ten poprawiony glibc? Opłaca się? Czy rzeczywiście jest stabilne?

----------

## PsychoX

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> A moze ktos z Was, bylby w stanie pomoc mi utrzymac overlay up-to-date? 
> 
> Zamiast pisac wtedy o nowych wersjahc, moglby je od razu wrzucic...
> 
> Jacys chetni do wspolpracy?

 

Chętnie pomogę.

opera-9.20_rc635 + smplayer-0.3.13 + digesty

http://www.plikownik.pl/437078

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge opera 
```

Last edited by PsychoX on Mon Apr 09, 2007 8:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

 *canni wrote:*   

> Nie wiem czy tylko u mnie tak jest, ale przy próbie emerge'owanie binutils z overlaya okazuje się, że nie ma go skąd pobrać (dokładnie pliku "binutils-2.17.50.0.5-uclibc-patches-1.0.tar.bz2") chciałem wypróbować to glibc z overlaya, ale binutils sie nie ściąga i jest (_|_) z tego 
> 
> Możecie poprawić tego ebuilda?
> 
> BTW
> ...

 

Pliki ktorych nie moze pobrac mozna znalezc na innych mirrorach...

W googlach wpisz nazwe pliku i cos Ci znajdzie.

Ebuilda poprawie w wolnym czasie.

Glibc? Chodzi Cio tego z overlaya 2.5-r1? Jesli tak to uzywam go odkad pamietam i zero, doslownie zero problemow!

----------

## n0rbi666

Hm, a chce ktoś ebuild do ekg2 z cvs ? ekg2-9999  :Smile:  Zrobiłem, bo ten z portage jakiś stary  :Smile:  Szkoda tylko, że obsługa jabbera zepsuta :/

http://torus.uck.pk.edu.pl/~la017/ekg2.tar.gz

----------

## ar_it

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> A moze ktos z Was, bylby w stanie pomoc mi utrzymac overlay up-to-date? 
> 
> Zamiast pisac wtedy o nowych wersjahc, moglby je od razu wrzucic...
> 
> Jacys chetni do wspolpracy?

 

Z chęcią

Smplayer z najnowsza wersja z digestami 

[url]

http://rapidshare.com/files/25082262/smplayer.tar.bz2.html [/url]

----------

## PsychoX

dodany 

+smplayer-0.3.13

+opera-9.20_rc635

+ekg2-9999

+nao-0.4.0

+nao-svn

Ponadto 

+gimp-9999 (svn)

----------

## manwe_

http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-636/

 *Quote:*   

>  all good things…
> 
> The new UNIX build should now fix the crashers several people were still seeing after updating libX11 and running the last hotfix.

 

----------

## PsychoX

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-636/
> 
>  *Quote:*    all good things…
> 
> The new UNIX build should now fix the crashers several people were still seeing after updating libX11 and running the last hotfix. 

 

w overlayu

+ opera-9.20_rc636

----------

## pawcyk

```
* Running command "/usr/bin/svn co https://svn.betacomp.org/svnroot/betacomp/overlay// /usr/portage/local/layman/betacomp-overlay"...

svn: żądanie PROPFIND nie powiodło się dla '/svnroot/betacomp/overlay'

svn: PROPFIND z '/svnroot/betacomp/overlay': SSL negotiation failed: SSL disabled due to library version mismatch (https://svn.betacomp.org)

* Failed to add overlay "betacomp-overlay".

* Error was: Adding the overlay failed!
```

W czym może tkwić błąd ???

----------

## canni

upewnij się czy nie masz czasem subversion skompilowanego z flagą USE "nowebdav' ta flaga powinna być WYŁączona - powinno pomóc

EDIT

dla tych co tak jak ja nie mogli ściągnąć binutils to wszystkie pakiety o które zapyta sie portage przy instalacji binutils i glibc można znaleść tu: http://dev.gentoo.org/~vapier/dist/

----------

## pawcyk

niestety to nie to... ;/

----------

## PsychoX

```
emerge layman openssl subversion
```

Aktualizacja overlaya:

+smplayer-0.3.14

 *Quote:*   

> Version 0.3.14
> 
> * Updated the Ukrainian, Russian, Polish, Chinese, Italian and Japanese translations.
> 
> * Fixed a problem with the new icon set feature in Windows (the icon path wasn't right).
> ...

 

----------

## c2p

Te numerki lecą w smplayerze jak szalone. Szkoda, że nie ma źródeł w cvs/svn.

----------

## unK

 *pawcyk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * Running command "/usr/bin/svn co https://svn.betacomp.org/svnroot/betacomp/overlay// /usr/portage/local/layman/betacomp-overlay"...
> 
> ...

 

przekompiluj paczkę neon.

swoją drogą to jest tutaj, wystarczyło poszukać   :Wink: Last edited by unK on Mon Apr 09, 2007 9:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PsychoX

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Te numerki lecą w smplayerze jak szalone. Szkoda, że nie ma źródeł w cvs/svn.

 

To fakt... napisałem do developera i zobaczymy co się da zrobić

----------

## Carnivorous

A tak swoja drogą to odważe się poprosić o dodanie viper-sources do overlaya... Wiem że to w pewnym sensie konkurencja dla Morpheussa ale chciałbym miec wszystko czego używam w jednym miejscu...  :Wink: 

----------

## PsychoX

wracając do sprawy smplayera to nie będzie dostępu do svn-a bo go nie ma, ale za to zmodyfikowałem trochę ebuilda i już nie będzie problemu z nieistniejącymi paczkami do starszych wersji

----------

## manwe_

Skompilowany i chwilę przetestowany, ale narazie działa : smplayer na amd64 [Turion], chyba możecie dodać do KEYWORDS.

----------

## kfiaciarka

ja mam prośbę odnośnie mactel-sources:

Pacze są tu:

http://svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/mactel-linux/trunk/kernel/

taki kernel gentoo + mactel patche byłby fajny;-) albo do morph  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

To latki dla maca opartego o procesor Intela? Dobrze widze?

Bo lataja i386 i x86_64... I nie widze tu nic ciekawego odnoscie PPC...

Ale jesli tak to po co latka na hub apple skoro tam jest normalny hub jak w kazdym pececie?

Chyba ze to zbior latek ogolnie dla Maca bez wzgledu na to czy pracuje na PPC czy na Intelu?

Napisz dokladniej co to jest a jak dam rae to moze jutro wydam nowa wersje morph-aiources zaktualizowana o te patche  :Smile: 

Nie moge przejrzec dokladniej latek bo dostaje "500 Internal Server Error"  :Razz: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

```
svn co https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/mactel-linux/trunk/kernel/
```

 :Wink:  dla gentoo na macu z cpu intela.

----------

## PsychoX

 *Carnivorous wrote:*   

> A tak swoja drogą to odważe się poprosić o dodanie viper-sources do overlaya... Wiem że to w pewnym sensie konkurencja dla Morpheussa ale chciałbym miec wszystko czego używam w jednym miejscu... 

 

Jeżeli mam być szczery, to osobiście nie widzę większego sensu aby dodawać viper-sources... viper jest bardzo zbliżony do morpha ale zato morph wydaje się być o wiele wydajniejszy i bardziej dopracowany.

Porównując te dwa kernele morph jest imho o niebo lepszy

Aktualizacja Overlaya

+smplayer-0.3.15

----------

## Belliash

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> svn co https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/mactel-linux/trunk/kernel/
> ```
> ...

 

Dobra, w overlayu masz 2.6.20-morph11 ktory ma zaaplikowane 6 z 7 wskazanych przez Ciebie latek  :Smile: 

Dlaczego tak?

Juz tlumacze. 

Pierwsza z nich dodaje support dla coretemp ktora koliduje z inna zaplikowana juz latka o nr 026...

Dodaje ona min support dla Core2 Duo wiec powinno dzialac  :Smile: 

Milego uzytkowania  :Wink: 

----------

## RA6

Czy ktoś by mógł zrobić ebuilid dla Aegisub http://www.malakith.net/aegiwiki/Unix_Instructions

Program służy do robienia napisów do filmów w formacie ass. Był bym wdzięczny za to cudo  :Wink:  Sam się na tym nie znam, więc może ktoś z doświadczeniem za to by się zabrał.

----------

## PsychoX

Aktualizacja Overlaya 

+smplayer-0.3.16

-opera-* (stabilna wersja 9.20 w portage)

 *RA6 wrote:*   

> Czy ktoś by mógł zrobić ebuilid dla Aegisub http://www.malakith.net/aegiwiki/Unix_Instructions
> 
> Program służy do robienia napisów do filmów w formacie ass. Był bym wdzięczny za to cudo  Sam się na tym nie znam, więc może ktoś z doświadczeniem za to by się zabrał.

 

postaram się zrobić i wrzucić do overlaya w najbliższym czasie

----------

## lazy_bum

 *PsychoX wrote:*   

> Aktualizacja Overlaya 
> 
> +smplayer-0.3.16

 

Brakuje pliku *.ebuild, w tej chwili jest tylko Manifest i digest-smplayer-0.3.16.

----------

## PsychoX

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *PsychoX wrote:*   Aktualizacja Overlaya 
> 
> +smplayer-0.3.16 
> 
> Brakuje pliku *.ebuild, w tej chwili jest tylko Manifest i digest-smplayer-0.3.16.

 

Sorry mój błąd... dałem dwa razy digest zamiast ebuilda  :Smile: 

poprawione

----------

## no4b

Ja proszę o sdlmame, ebuildy do nie najnowszej wersji są na bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## manwe_

 *PsychoX wrote:*   

> Sorry mój błąd... dałem dwa razy digest zamiast ebuilda 
> 
> poprawione

 

Dalej nie dodałeś ~amd64... nie lubię Cię  :Cool: 

----------

## PsychoX

Aktualizacja Overlaya 

+ smplayer-0.3.17 (+ ~amd64 keyword  :Smile: )

+ sdlmame-0.112 (nie najnowsza wersja  :Smile: )

+ sdlmame-0.114 (najnowsza wersja (nie testowana))

----------

## PsychoX

Aktualizacja Overlaya:

+ smplayer-0.3.18

----------

## canni

Byłbym bardzo wdzięczny za ebuildy z svn initng ( https://svn.initng.org/portage/gentoo )  :Smile: 

----------

## PsychoX

 *canni wrote:*   

> Byłbym bardzo wdzięczny za ebuildy z svn initng ( https://svn.initng.org/portage/gentoo ) 

 

Dodane.

+ sys-apps/initng

initng-0.6.10

initng-0.6.6

initng-0.6.7

initng-0.6.8

initng-0.6.9

initng-9999

+ sys-apps/initng-conf-gtk

initng-conf-gtk-9999

+ sys-apps/initng-ifiles

initng-ifiles-0.0.4

initng-ifiles-0.0.5

initng-ifiles-0.0.6

initng-ifiles-0.0.7

initng-ifiles-0.0.8

initng-ifiles-0.1.0

initng-ifiles-0.1.1

initng-ifiles-0.1.2

initng-ifiles-9999

+ sys-apps/initng-scripts

initng-scripts-9999

----------

## Belliash

Dorzucilem Parallels. Podobno znacznie lepszy od VmWare Workstation  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Dorzucilem Parallels. Podobno znacznie lepszy od VmWare Workstation 

 

wg jakich testów?

----------

## Poe

trzeba wprowadzić poprawkę do ebuilda glibc-2.5-r1, gdyz chce ssac pliku, ktorego nie ma (glibc-2.5-patches-1.3, a powinno byc 1.3.2 a ostatnia wersja ..extra_patches to 1.4 a nie 1.3 (404 daje))

tu nanioslem poprawki w PATCH_VER i EXTRA_PATCH_VER

```

# Gentoo patchset

PATCH_VER="1.3.2"

# Extra patchset (http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-376943-start-0.html)

EXTRA_PATCH_VER="1.4"

```

nie testowałem czy na tym ebuildzie z 1.4 sie kompiluje.

EDIT

```

* Failed Patch: 1040_all_glibc-2.4.90-bdirect.patch !

 *  ( /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r1/work/extra_patches/1040_all_glibc-2.4.90-bdirect.patch )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r1/temp/1040_all_glibc-2.4.90-bdirect.patch-15473.out

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 751:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

  glibc-2.5-r1.ebuild, line 1083:   Called toolchain-glibc_src_unpack

  glibc-2.5-r1.ebuild, line 233:   Called epatch '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r1/work/extra_patches'

  eutils.eclass, line 341:   Called die

!!! Failed Patch: 1040_all_glibc-2.4.90-bdirect.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage

```

niestety nigdzie nie udalo mi sie nigdzie tego patcha znalezc, zeby go wrzucic do distfiles.

----------

## Kajan

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Dorzucilem Parallels. Podobno znacznie lepszy od VmWare Workstation 

 

Wywala:

```

!!! Invalid or corrupt dependency specification: 

invalid atom: '<x11-libs/qt-4*'

('ebuild', '/', 'app-emulation/parallels-workstation-2.2.2112', 'merge')

virtual/os-headers >=x11-libs/qt-3.0.5 <x11-libs/qt-4* >=sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3*

This package can not be installed. Please notify the

'app-emulation/parallels-workstation-2.2.2112' package maintainer about

this problem.

```

Poprawiłem i teraz jest OK.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Kajan

 *Poe wrote:*   

> trzeba wprowadzić poprawkę do ebuilda glibc-2.5-r1, gdyz chce ssac pliku, ktorego nie ma (glibc-2.5-patches-1.3, a powinno byc 1.3.2 a ostatnia wersja ..extra_patches to 1.4 a nie 1.3 (404 daje))
> 
> tu nanioslem poprawki w PATCH_VER i EXTRA_PATCH_VER
> 
> ```
> ...

 

http://dev.gentoo.org/~vapier/dist/glibc-2.5-patches-1.3.tar.bz2

ale i tak warto poprawić

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

1) glibc nie zostanie poprawiony!

zawiera on szereg innych latek, ktore moga pozniej nie dzialac poprawnie z nowym patchsetem...

Edytowac ebuilda na wlasna odpowiedzialnosc... do overlaya nowy nie trafi!

2) ebuild do parallels pobralem ze strony prducenta ale go nie testowalem, myslalem ze bedzie OK.

3) Parallels ma podobno lepsza wirtualizacje od VmWare. Emulowane systemy pracuja szybciej...

----------

## Belliash

Kilka zmian organizacyjnych:

1) Wyedytowa³em pierwszego posta, dodalem male how-to i lepszy opis jak sie tym poslugiwac  :Wink: 

 jezeli zauwazycie jakies bledy, to walcie drzwiami i oknami  :Very Happy: 

2) Zmienil sie adres overlaya, tak wiec te stare co macie na dyskach mozecie usunac bo dzialac ono juz nie bedzie. Wszelkie info znajdziecie w 1 poscie, jednakze poki co nie bedzie to dzialac z laymanem! DNSy musza sie uaktualnic wtedy upchne nowe informacje o overlayu w odpowiednie miejsce i wszystko wroci do normy. Poki co mozna pobrac overlay za pomoca komendy svn co.

3) Dam znac jak tylko wszystko wroci do normy i bedzie jz mozna uzywac laymana.

Przepraszam za komplikacje!

EDITED: Chcialbym wszystkich poinformowac o tym, iz wszystko juz dziala i nie powinniscie miec zadnych problemow aby w dalszym ciagu korzystac z overlaya!

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## PsychoX

Aktualizacja overlaya

+smplayer-0.3.27

 *Quote:*   

> Version 0.3.21 - 0.3.27
> 
> * A lot of internal changes: now QAction's are used for most of the menus, constants have been changed to enums. Due to the amount of changes it's possible that something could have broken. Please test it, specially audio and subtitle selection, aspect ratio options, and well... everything in the menus...
> 
> * The Gui class has been divided into BaseGui and DefaultGui. The intention of this it to allow to create alternative GUI's easily (when I say GUI in fact I mean the main window). The DefaultGui is less than 300 lines of code.
> ...

 

+ gizmo-2.0.0.56

(Gizmo is a P2P-VoiceIP client)

Taka alternatywa dla Skypea  :Smile: 

http://www.gizmoproject.com/

----------

## Belliash

To ja tylko dodam ze swojej strony, że właśnie uruchomilismy kanał IRC grupy Arcon, na ktorej miedzyinnymi mozna nas spotkac i pogawedzic  :Smile: 

Server: irc.freenode.net:6667

kanał: #arcon

----------

## PsychoX

Podobno jest to najbardziej wypaśny kanał na freenode  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

a skąd ta nazwa?

----------

## Vegan

Mam pytanie , czym sie rozni glibc i binutils z overlay od standardowego z portage , sa dodane jakies patche ?

----------

## canni

Jest kilka patch'y poprawiających wydajność dla procesorów z rodziny amd64

PS

nie są to najnowsze wersje tych patch'y, ale za to są "stabilne" (w opinii wielu użytkowników - ktoś snię z tym nie zgadza?  :Wink:  )

----------

## Vegan

acha czyli dla procesora intela np p4 ma jakies znaczenie update glibc do tego z overlaya , czy moze miec jakis negatywny wplyw  czy po prostu objetny na wydajnosc ?

----------

## Belliash

 *Vegan wrote:*   

> acha czyli dla procesora intela np p4 ma jakies znaczenie update glibc do tego z overlaya , czy moze miec jakis negatywny wplyw  czy po prostu objetny na wydajnosc ?

 

glibc: obojetny dla x86. Szybszy na x86_64. Na obu platformach pozwala na uzywanie LDFLAGS="-Bdirect"

binutils: pozwal na uzywanie flagi -Bdirect jak glibc i hashvals  :Wink: 

piszac amd64 nie mamy na mysli CPU, tylko architekture.

jak masz ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" to nei znaczy ze masz CPU AMD. Intel pzreciez tez na tym pojdzie. Chodzi o 64 i 32-bity. W 32-bitach glibc jest obojetny. W 64 zas szybszy.

----------

## PsychoX

Aktualizacja Overlaya

+ smplayer-0.3.29

+ viper-sources-2.6.20-r7

+ wklej-0.0.5 (wklej is a wklej.org submitter script wrote in perl)

+ odf-converter-1.0.0.5 (The OpenXML Translator provides support for opening and saving Microsoft OpenXML-formatted word processing documents)

+ sshguard-0.9 (Brute-force protection program for OpenSSH servers)

+ btanks-0.4.3026 (Fast 2d tank arcade game with multiplayer and split-screen modes)

----------

## Carnivorous

to jednak wrzuciliscie viper-sources.. akurat jak z lenistwa przestawilem sie na morph-sources..  :Laughing: 

----------

## PsychoX

I myślę że dobrze zrobiłeś  :Smile: 

----------

## Vegan

 *Quote:*   

> piszac amd64 nie mamy na mysli CPU, tylko architekture.
> 
> jak masz ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" to nei znaczy ze masz CPU AMD. Intel pzreciez tez na tym pojdzie. Chodzi o 64 i 32-bity. W 32-bitach glibc jest obojetny. W 64 zas szybszy.

 

 zdaje sobie z tego sprawe  :Smile: 

----------

## yoshi314

moze warto dodac tez opis dla uzytkowników paludisa : 

/etc/paludis/repositories/arcon.conf 

```
location = ${ROOT}/home/gentoo/overlays/arcon-portage

sync = svn+https://svn.betacomp.org/svnroot/arcon/overlay

profiles = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

eclassdirs = ${location}/eclass

distdir = /usr/portage/distfiles

format = ebuild

write_cache = /var/empty

names_cache = /var/empty
```

a potem tylko paludis --sync x-arcon 

oczywiscie nalezy pozmieniac odpowiednio katalogi w srodku, na wlasne potrzeby

 :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

dorzucilem swiffoxa 2.0.0.3  :Wink: 

----------

## ar_it

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> dorzucilem swiffoxa 2.0.0.3 

 

A coz to?

P.S.

Google milczy, albo ja zle pytam  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Vegan

zapewne chodzi o swiftfoxa czyli zoptymalizowana wersje pod dana architektura , co pod gentoo jest zbedne bo mamy mozliwosc skompilowac firefoxa dokladnie tak jak chcemy , czhy ,ze to nie o swiftfoxa chodzi ?

----------

## c2p

Akurat firefox kompilowany na moim systemie chodzi wolniej niż ślimak ciągnący ciężarówkę, dlatego -bin jest chyba rozsądniejszym rozwiązaniem.

----------

## Belliash

tak chodzilo oczywiscie o swiftfoxa  :Wink: 

Zmodyfikwalem ebuilda tak, ab yza pomoca flagi USE mozna bylo wybrac jaka paczuszke ma pobrac.

Przydatne zwlaszcza gdy uzywamy 64-bitowego systemu i nie mozemy posadzic 64-bit ff z racji braku pluginow...

Mi Swiftfox dziala szybciej niz firefox czy firefox-bin...

Polecam!  :Wink: 

----------

## Yaro

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Przydatne zwlaszcza gdy uzywamy 64-bitowego systemu i nie mozemy posadzic 64-bit ff z racji braku pluginow...
> 
> 

 

Ja tylko sprostuje  :Wink: . Możemy: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-553058-highlight-amd64+mplayerplugin.html

----------

## Belliash

 *Yaro wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   
> 
> Przydatne zwlaszcza gdy uzywamy 64-bitowego systemu i nie mozemy posadzic 64-bit ff z racji braku pluginow...
> 
>  
> ...

 

ale javy na tym np. nie odpalisz, to raz  :Wink: 

dwa, 32bit soft wcale nie dziala wolniej niz 64bit...

----------

## Yaro

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ale javy na tym np. nie odpalisz, to raz 
> 
> 

 

Wszystko na tym odpalę, łącznie z flashem i mplayerplug-inem, oczywiście javę też (sprawdzone w praktyce).

No a że soft 32 bitowy wcale nie musi działać wolniej niż 64 bitowy to wiem, ale mam komfort psychiczny że mam cały system 64 bitowy   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Belliash

 *Yaro wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   
> 
> ale javy na tym np. nie odpalisz, to raz 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Na 64bit forefox nie odpalisz javy... chyba ze blackdowna ktora lubi sie sypac i faultowac (jak nie wiezysz to poszukaj watklu w AMD64).

A innych 64bit pluginow nie ma... Reasumujac nie ma dzialajacej 64bit javy ktora daloby sie uzywac z firefoxem.

Dorzucilem starsze wersje XGLa.

Roznice jakie zauwazylem i dla ktorych uznalem ze wartoje dodac:

* na najnowszym XGLu widac jak wszystko sie rysuje w KDE, MC i innych aplikacjach, jezli uzywamy np KDE i KWina i nie mam uruchomionego ani compiza, ani beryla. Problem ten nie wystepuje na starszym XGLu!

* 387 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7073.161 FPS na starym XGLu, gdzie na nowym mam ledwie ~5000 FPS...

W/w roznice dotycza: 20070105 (ten nowszy) i 20061020 (ten starszy ktorego uzywam)

----------

## Yaro

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Na 64bit forefox nie odpalisz javy... chyba ze blackdowna ktora lubi sie sypac i faultowac (jak nie wiezysz to poszukaj watklu w AMD64).
> 
> 

 

O blackdowna mi chodzi. Ja przez trzy dni używania nie zauważyłem żeby się sypał, no ale czas pokaże.

----------

## Belliash

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-446012.html

I niestety mialem okazje osobiscie tego doswiadczyc  :Sad: 

Poza tym jestem uzytkownikiem beryla a tam aplety javy (niektore) troche mi sie rozjezdzaja. Poczekam se na suna poki co  :Smile: 

Edit by Poe

ort.   

----------

## PsychoX

Aktualizacja Overlaya

+ smplayer-0.3.34

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Version 0.3.34
> 
> * Updated the Dutch, Ukrainian, German, Polish and Italian translations.
> ...

 

+novell-groupwise-gwclient-7.0.1_p20060613-r1 (Novell Groupwise 7 Client for Linux)

----------

## ar_it

Ebuildy dla smplayer

wraz z najnowszym 0.3.38.

W najnowszym dodałem wsparcie dla okienek KDE (niestety eksperymentalnie - nadal się nie kompiluje z USE="kde")

Wszystkie ebuildy ze wsparciem dla ~amd64

```

Version 0.3.38 

 * Moved most of the single instance stuff to another class (CSManager). That simplifies the BaseGui code. 

 * Fixed an old bug. If the server which smplayer tries to connect to on startup doesn't respond anything, smplayer will wait and wait... forever. Now it waits 4 seconds, after that smplayer starts and reports to the user about the problem, and disables the single instance option. 

 * KDE dialogs: now the Qt filters are converted to the KDE format. Now the KDE dialogs should work. 

 * Now you can compile smplayer with KDE support just by typing: 

 make KDE_SUPPORT=1 

 * Updated the Japanese, Russian and Czech translations. 
```

Miłej zabawy

Do ściągnięcia z tąd

http://rapidshare.com/files/27664269/smplayer.tar.gz.html[/url]

P.S.

Proponuje kompilacje USE="-kde" emerge smplayer 

Wsparcie dla okienek kde nie działa.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *ar_it wrote:*   

> Proponuje kompilacje USE="-kde" emerge smplayer 
> 
> Wsparcie dla okienek kde nie działa.

 

To może by ją dodać dopiero jak zacznie działać...?

----------

## PsychoX

+ smplayer-0.3.39

```

 * Updated the Czech, Polish, French, German and Spanish translations.

* KDE support fixes: now the embedded icons should show again. Now you can pass a filename to open from command line.

* Changes in Makefile. if "make KDE_SUPPORT=1" doesn't work for you, edit the Makefile and change the kde paths. You also can pass the paths through command line, example:

make KDE_SUPPORT=1 KDE_INCLUDE_PATH=/usr/include/kde 

```

----------

## ar_it

http://www.phpbbplanet.com/smplayer/viewtopic.php?p=450&mforum=smplayer#450

Rozwiązanie problemu z smplayerem okienkami kde  :Smile: 

Wraz z najnowszym ebuildem  :Smile: 

Podziękowania dla 

WoodenJesus

P.S.

Sam ebuild

http://www.mjay.jawnet.pl/smplayer-0.3.39.ebuild

----------

## pancurski

dwie propozycje

http://www.sopcast.com/ do tego nie moge znaleźć ale gdzieś widziałem

http://movie-get.org/ do tego jest nawet ebuild

Czy jest szansa i sens umieścić to w overlayu ?

----------

## kneczaj

A co powiecie na compiz-0.4? W portage jest tylko 0.5, a 0.5 wg. developerów compiza jest niestabilna w przeciwieństwie do 0.4... Niestety nie mam ebuilda

----------

## Belliash

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> A co powiecie na compiz-0.4? W portage jest tylko 0.5, a 0.5 wg. developerów compiza jest niestabilna w przeciwieństwie do 0.4... Niestety nie mam ebuilda

 

http://svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/arcon?view=rev&revision=127

Nawet masz tu ebuild to spatchowanego emeralda by dzialal z tym compizem...

Jednak uwierz mi ze beryl jest poki co lepszy i chyba nie ma sie co pchac w to... ;]

----------

## no4b

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> dwie propozycje
> 
> http://www.sopcast.com/ do tego nie moge znaleźć ale gdzieś widziałem
> 
> http://movie-get.org/ do tego jest nawet ebuild
> ...

 

+1 dla sopcasta.

----------

## PsychoX

Zaktualizowany ebuild smplayera

+mget

Dzięki  :Smile: 

sopcasta dodam jutro (znaczy rano) jak już będę w stanie myśleć  :Smile: 

----------

## kneczaj

Zainstalowałem swiftfoksa i mam w nim, w menu czcionkę o 2-3 piksele większą, niż w innych programach gtk, co zrobić, aby ją zmniejszyć?

----------

## Belliash

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> Zainstalowałem swiftfoksa i mam w nim, w menu czcionkę o 2-3 piksele większą, niż w innych programach gtk, co zrobić, aby ją zmniejszyć?

 

musisz edytowac chrome...

bylo calkiem niedawno na forum.

Powinno byc nie dalej jak do 5 strony  :Smile: 

----------

## ar_it

Proponowałbym najnowsze sterowniki nvidia 

http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.03.html

Niestety nie mam do nich ebuilda - a google uparło sie tym razem aby nie podac jakiegos sensownego linka  :Sad: 

----------

## Belliash

 *ar_it wrote:*   

> Proponowałbym najnowsze sterowniki nvidia 
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.03.html
> 
> Niestety nie mam do nich ebuilda - a google uparło sie tym razem aby nie podac jakiegos sensownego linka 

 

a jest taki dla x86_64?

----------

## ar_it

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *ar_it wrote:*   Proponowałbym najnowsze sterowniki nvidia 
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.03.html
> 
> Niestety nie mam do nich ebuilda - a google uparło sie tym razem aby nie podac jakiegos sensownego linka  
> ...

 

Widziałem, a raczej czytałem że wspierają x86, x86_64, solarisa i freebsd.

Wiecej info masz tu http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_downloads_rel70betadriver.html

Mam tylko nadzieje, ze poprawili buga w sterach dotyczacego beryla i czarnych okien   :Question: 

----------

## Belliash

 *ar_it wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*    *ar_it wrote:*   Proponowałbym najnowsze sterowniki nvidia 
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.03.html
> 
> Niestety nie mam do nich ebuilda - a google uparło sie tym razem aby nie podac jakiegos sensownego linka  
> ...

 

daj nam chwile  :Wink: 

overlay jest troszke malo uzywalny poki co... musimy posprzatac  :Razz: 

----------

## ar_it

 *ar_it wrote:*   

> Proponowałbym najnowsze sterowniki nvidia 

 

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> daj nam chwile 
> 
> overlay jest troszke malo uzywalny poki co... musimy posprzatac 

 

Ebuilda wzielem z svn waszego - tak tez mialem nadzieje ...

Oczwiście poczekam

A moze sam cos pokombinuje  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## manwe_

Najważniejsze, to dajcie znać czy poprawia bug czarnego okna @beryl  :Smile:  Bez tego musiałem używać trybu aiglx, a ostatnio - z powodu zmiany rozdzielczości - wogóle zrezygnować z.

----------

## Vegan

to ja chcialbym takze poprosic o nowe sterowniki ati-drivers , bo w oficjalnym drzewie portage jeszcze nie ma mimo ,ze juz jakis czas temu wyszly

----------

## Belliash

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Najważniejsze, to dajcie znać czy poprawia bug czarnego okna @beryl  Bez tego musiałem używać trybu aiglx, a ostatnio - z powodu zmiany rozdzielczości - wogóle zrezygnować z.

 

tego Ci nie powiem bo nigdy nie mialem  :Razz: 

zreszta od pewnego czasu uzywam XGLa  :Wink: 

ale powiem tyle ze nvidia-drivers powinna juz dzialac...

----------

## ar_it

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *manwe_ wrote:*   Najważniejsze, to dajcie znać czy poprawia bug czarnego okna @beryl  Bez tego musiałem używać trybu aiglx, a ostatnio - z powodu zmiany rozdzielczości - wogóle zrezygnować z. 
> 
> tego Ci nie powiem bo nigdy nie mialem 
> 
> zreszta od pewnego czasu uzywam XGLa 
> ...

 

Ebuild - działa - dzieki wielkie.

Niestety dostaje takie mile komuniakty

```

NVRM: failed to register with the ACPI subsystem!

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.
```

To jakis dziwny blad z winy nvidii.

Co do czarnych okien w berylu - to nic sie nie zmienilo - nadal SA   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Zobaczymy jak bedzie wyglądac wersja finalna.

Narazie potestuje i jak nie bedzie wiekszych problemow to z na nich na razie zostane.

----------

## Belliash

fajnie ze dziala  :Wink: 

co do overlaya to powiem tak: sytuacja jest juz opanowana ale czesc rzeczy moze sie nie emergowac z winy manifestow, ktore tzreba ponownie wygenerowac...

powoli sie tym zajmujemy, jednak sami wiecie jak to jest gdy trzeb zassac np plik, ktory zajmuje 100MB zeby wygenerowac jego sume kontrolna  :Sad: 

niektore tarballe zmienily tez miejsce, albo calkiem zniknely... musimy sie z tym uporac...

Ze swojej strony prosze o cierpliwosc i wyrozumialosc

----------

## PsychoX

+ati-drivers-8.36.5

+gsopcast-0.2.9

----------

## Belliash

poprawilem co nieco manifestow  :Wink: 

od net-im do konca znaczy sie  :Razz: 

ominalem tylko sys-kernel bo nie chcialo mi sie ciagnac 2.6.19... i gizmo bo tez duzo zajmuje ;]

----------

## Vegan

Niestety ebuild do atti-drivers najnowszy NIE dziala. 

```

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 * 

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/ati-powermode-opt-path.patch

 *   ( ati-powermode-opt-path.patch )

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 751:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

  ati-drivers-8.36.5.ebuild, line 125:   Called epatch '/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/ati-powermode-opt-path.patch'

  eutils.eclass, line 198:   Called die

!!! Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage'

```

----------

## Belliash

 *Vegan wrote:*   

> Niestety ebuild do atti-drivers najnowszy NIE dziala. 
> 
> ```
> 
>  * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:
> ...

 

powinno dzialac  :Smile: 

----------

## wodzik

juz dziala bo ktos dodal ten pliczek ;]. a tak ogolnie na nowych driverach nvidi zauwazylem znaczna poprawe dzialania beryla. bo po ostatnim upgradzie jakos zaczal robic dziwne rzeczy.

----------

## Belliash

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> juz dziala bo ktos dodal ten pliczek ;]. a tak ogolnie na nowych driverach nvidi zauwazylem znaczna poprawe dzialania beryla. bo po ostatnim upgradzie jakos zaczal robic dziwne rzeczy.

 

tak?

to tez se zupgradeuje ;]

fakt, dziala  :Smile: 

ale czy lepiej? ne wiem...

na pewno w kInfoCenter w pozycji OpenGL Vendor mam napisane NVIDIA,a na poprzednich sterownikach (najnowsze z portage) pisalo Unknown  :Razz: 

----------

## unK

Przy emerge --sync wywaliło mi taki komunikat:

```
>>> Updating Portage cache:   70%

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3-20070321.ebuild                                      100%
```

Sugerowałbym poprawić tą nazwę   :Wink: 

----------

## Yaro

Moglibyście dodać do smplayera wsparcie dla amd64? Wcześniej ktoś pisał, że jest ale jak chciałem zainstalować okazało się że nie ma   :Confused:  . Wersja 0.3.40.

----------

## unK

Przed chwilą odkryłem, że te nowe drivery Nvidii z overlaya są zwalone, bo plik /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.la jest pusty, przez co np. ftgl kompiluje się źle (nie kompiluje żadnej biblioteki).

----------

## ar_it

Proponowałbym dodanie 

beryl-plugins-unsupported

A sam ebuild leży tutaj

http://trac.gentoo-xeffects.org/browser/trunk/x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-unsupported/beryl-plugins-unsupported-0.2.1.ebuild?rev=539

----------

## pancurski

Też mam propozycje, ale nie chodzi o nowy ebuild. Tak sobie myślę, ze skoro repozytorium się rozrasta, chyba dobrym pomysłem bedzie zrobienie jakiegoś spisu wszystkich ebuildów z jednozdaniowym opisem co to i do czego służy. Umieścić by to  w pierwszym poście albo na stronie jakiejś. Co myślicie ?

ps. bardzo fajny jest smplayer ale cholera nijak nie pasuje wyglądem do mojego gnome, da się go jakoś zmienić, nie moge nigdzie znaleźć info na ten temat.

----------

## Vegan

Czesc ustawien wygladu aplikacji qt mozna ustawic tu 

```
/usr/qt/3/bin/qtconfig
```

Lecz do pelnej kustomizacji trzeba dociagnac Kcontrolcenter czyli przy okazji kdelibs i pare innych zaleznosci z kde - niestety.

----------

## manwe_

Co do generowania manifestów - mogę się trochę przydać [jak tylko naumiem się obsługiwać svn w "drugą stronę", czyli wysyłać  :Razz: ]. Nie wiem jakim łączem dysponujesz Morpheouss, ale mam kilka kompów na akademickim, więc jeden mógłbym czasem użyć do pobrania tych setek MB.

@Vegan: niekoniecznie /usr/qt/3/bin/qtconfig, jeżeli smplayer jest skompilowany z flagą qt4 to /usr/bin/qtconfig .

----------

## Vegan

no tak zadaje sobie z tego sprawe nei wiedzialem ,ze smplayer mozna kompilowac pod qt4 poprostu  :Smile: 

----------

## PsychoX

 *unK wrote:*   

> Przy emerge --sync wywaliło mi taki komunikat:
> 
> ```
> >>> Updating Portage cache:   70%
> 
> ...

 

poprawione

+ beryl-plugins-unsupported-0.2.1

+ smplayer-0.3.42

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Version 0.3.42
> 
> * VCD support has triggered a problem. If title #1 of a VCD (or DVD) can't be played, the GUI doesn't get the info of the rest of titles (which probably could be played). Now the application detects that case and passes that info.
> ...

 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Yaro wrote:*   

> Moglibyście dodać do smplayera wsparcie dla amd64? Wcześniej ktoś pisał, że jest ale jak chciałem zainstalować okazało się że nie ma  :? . Wersja 0.3.40.

 

Dodane.

Ponadto dodane (w skrócie ;-):

- Sprawdzanie, wykrywanie i naprawa uszkodzonych plików: remendeko i zidrav4unix

- games-arcade - supertux-0.3.0, ballz

- games-fps - silniki do quake1: joequake, qrack i tyrquake + dodatkowe mody, konwersje...

- eclass/games-mod.eclass przydatny do modów powyżej. (-;

- games-simulation/asciijump - dla fanów skoków narciarskich. :-D

- games-strategy/ufo-ai-2.1

::edit::

- games-fps/darkplaces - bo wersja z portage jest aktualna tak samo jak ufo-ai. (-;

----------

## unK

 *PsychoX wrote:*   

>  *unK wrote:*   Przy emerge --sync wywaliło mi taki komunikat:
> 
> ```
> >>> Updating Portage cache:   70%
> 
> ...

 

```
>>> Updating Portage cache:   70%

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3_20070321.ebuild                                      100%
```

```
localhost kadu-dcopexport # ebuild kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3_20070321.ebuild digest

!!! net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3_20070321 does not follow correct package syntax.
```

Pomaga zmiana nazwy na kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3_pre20070321

----------

## PsychoX

 *unK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pomaga zmiana nazwy na kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3_pre20070321

 

Fakt.. mój błąd. Poprawione

+ nowy, poprawiony ebuild do smplayera-0.3.44

----------

## Carnivorous

Mam pytanie: czy żeby mieć tą poprawioną ala suse wersje kmenu trzeba zemergować kickera z flagą "kickoff"? Bo jeśli tak to ma on wówczas dosyć dziwne zależności...:

```
USE=kickoff emerge kicker

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.7  USE="-debug -doc" 713 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.14.0  USE="X -debug -doc" 598 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.09  8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.2  4 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5  75 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.6.0  USE="-debug" 466 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Storable-2.16  170 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Simple-0.70  76 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.8  231 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/sqlite-3.3.12  USE="-debug -doc -nothreadsafe -tcl" 1,975 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/gmime-2.2.3  USE="ipv6 -debug -doc -mono" 906 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.4  USE="X -rle" 592 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="readline -libedit -static" 284 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-Common-0.13  13 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.18.0  USE="-debug" 593 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.8  USE="-debug -doc" 552 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719  2 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.5.2-r2  USE="ipv6 -doc -krb4 -tcl" 9,857 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libsoup-2.2.100  USE="ssl -debug -doc" 497 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-common-2.12.0  USE="-debug" 59 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.12.1  USE="-cups -debug -doc" 770 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/liblazy-0.1  239 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.14.0  USE="-debug -doc" 1,852 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.16.0  USE="-debug -doc" 1,374 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.72.0  1,557 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.15-r1  58 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/libgdiplus-1.2.3  USE="gif jpeg tiff -exif" 2,922 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.70  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.16  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/esound-0.2.37-r1  USE="alsa ipv6 tcpd -debug" 375 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.3  USE="-debug -doc" 460 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3-r1  USE="hal ipv6 ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls -samba" 1,856 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/mono-1.2.3.1  USE="X nptl" 20,210 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.63  256 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r1  94 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6  74 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.10.0  USE="-doc" 2,022 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.16.0  USE="esd -debug -doc" 988 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.8.0  USE="-debug" 403 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14-r2  USE="nls" 664 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.16  68 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.16.1  USE="-debug" 407 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/pe-format-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.16.0  USE="X -debug -doc" 916 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/art-sharp-2.16.0  632 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.2  65 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/gnomevfs-sharp-2.16.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/glade-sharp-2.10.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.1  USE="jpeg -debug -doc" 1,448 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.8.3-r2  USE="ipv6 kerberos ldap ssl -debug -doc -keyring -krb4 -nntp" 6,860 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.16.1  USE="-debug" 2,433 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.16.3  USE="-debug -doc" 1,174 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.4-r5  USE="-debug" 357 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.16.3  USE="eds -debug -doc" 2,630 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.12.1  USE="-debug -doc" 632 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/evolution-sharp-0.12.0  272 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.16.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/gconf-sharp-2.16.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/beagle-0.2.16.2  USE="evo pdf python -chm -doc -galago -gtk -ole -thunderbird" 1,513 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.6  USE="kickoff* -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -pertty -xcomposite -xinerama" 0 kB [1]

Total: 60 packages (59 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 73,231 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage

```

Wydaje mi sie że gnome nie ma raczej nic do kickera...

----------

## Belliash

tak trzeba...

i niestety gnome jest zaleznoscia innej zaleznosci bez ktorej sie to menu nie skompiluje...

skargi i zazalenia prosze wysylac do novella bo zdaje sie ze to on jest tworca tego wynalazku.

----------

## Carnivorous

aha rozmiem.. to chyba pozostanę przy kbfxie...

----------

## kneczaj

chyba coś nie tak z digestami dla smplayer:

```
emerge -pv smplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /home/portage/layman/arcon-portage/media-video/smplayer/smplayer-0.3.40.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1356

!!! Expected: 1348

 -!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /home/portage/layman/arcon-portage/media-video/smplayer/smplayer-0.3.40.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1356

!!! Expected: 1348

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /home/portage/layman/arcon-portage/media-video/smplayer/smplayer-0.3.40.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1356

!!! Expected: 1348

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /home/portage/layman/arcon-portage/media-video/smplayer/smplayer-0.3.40.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1356

!!! Expected: 1348

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /home/portage/layman/arcon-portage/media-video/smplayer/smplayer-0.3.40.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1356

!!! Expected: 1348

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /home/portage/layman/arcon-portage/media-video/smplayer/smplayer-0.3.40.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1356

!!! Expected: 1348

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "smplayer" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /home/portage/layman/arcon-portage/media-video/smplayer/smplayer-0.3.40.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1356

!!! Expected: 1348

- media-video/smplayer-0.3.45 (masked by: corruption)

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /home/portage/layman/arcon-portage/media-video/smplayer/smplayer-0.3.40.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1356

!!! Expected: 1348

- media-video/smplayer-0.3.44 (masked by: corruption)

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /home/portage/layman/arcon-portage/media-video/smplayer/smplayer-0.3.40.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1356

!!! Expected: 1348

- media-video/smplayer-0.3.42 (masked by: corruption)

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /home/portage/layman/arcon-portage/media-video/smplayer/smplayer-0.3.40.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1356

!!! Expected: 1348

- media-video/smplayer-0.3.39 (masked by: corruption)

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /home/portage/layman/arcon-portage/media-video/smplayer/smplayer-0.3.40.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1356

!!! Expected: 1348

- media-video/smplayer-0.3.40 (masked by: corruption)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

----------

## pancurski

A nie możesz sobie sam wygenerować digesta ?

----------

## kneczaj

mogę i tak zrobiłem, ale mimo wszystko zgłosiłem do poprawienia

----------

## skazi

Proponuję dodać do overlaya ebuild www.exaile.org, jest to odtwarzacz podobny do amaroka tylko że dla gtk.

exaile-9999.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/exaile/exaile-9999.ebuild,v 1.1 2007/02/24 17:34:58 drac Exp $

ESVN_REPO_URI="svn://jbother.org/usr/local/svn/exaile/trunk"

ESNV_PROJECT="exaile"

inherit eutils python toolchain-funcs subversion

DESCRIPTION="a media player aiming to be similar to KDE's AmaroK, but for GTK"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.exaile.org/"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="aac alsa cdaudio fam flac gnome ipod libnotify libsexy mad musepack ogg

   oss serpentine streamripper vorbis"

RDEPEND=">=dev-lang/python-2.4

   >=dev-python/pygtk-2.8.6

   >=dev-python/pysqlite-2

   >=media-libs/gstreamer-0.10

   >=media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10

   >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10

   >=dev-python/gst-python-0.10

   >=media-libs/mutagen-1.6

   dev-python/elementtree

   dev-python/dbus-python

   fam? ( app-admin/gamin )

   alsa? ( >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10 )

   oss? ( >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.10 )

   mad? ( >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10 )

   ogg? ( >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10 )

   vorbis? ( >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10 )

   flac? ( >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10 )

   aac? ( >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-0.10 )

   libnotify? ( dev-python/notify-python )

   libsexy? ( dev-python/sexy-python )

   musepack? ( >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-musepack-0.10 )

   gnome? ( dev-python/gnome-python-extras )

   ipod? ( >=media-libs/libgpod-0.3.2-r1

      >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-0.10 )

   cdaudio? ( media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia

   dev-python/cddb-py )

   serpentine? ( app-cdr/serpentine )

   streamripper? ( media-sound/streamripper )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}

pkg_setup() {

   if use ipod && ! built_with_use media-libs/libgpod python ; then

      eerror "libgpod has to be built with python support"

      die "libgpod python use-flag not set"

   fi

}

src_compile() {

   emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake install failed"

}

```

Jest to przerobiony ebuild wersji 0.2.9 i dostosowany do wersji svn. U mnie działa z takimi flagami:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/exaile-9999  USE="aac alsa mad vorbis -cdaudio -fam -flac -gnome -ipod -libnotify -libsexy -musepack -ogg -oss -serpentine -streamripper" 0 kB [4] 

```

i działa dobrze na amd64.

----------

## Vegan

dzieki za ebuild uzywam exaile i bardzo sobie chwale choc w porownaniu do innych programow na moim kompie jest troche ociezaly ale w koncu to "kombajn"

----------

## szamot

A probowaliscie Quod Libet ?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *skazi wrote:*   

> Proponuję dodać do overlaya ebuild www.exaile.org, jest to odtwarzacz podobny do amaroka tylko że dla gtk.
> 
> exaile-9999.ebuild
> 
> *ciach*

 

Dodano. Prosiłbym w miarę możliwości o wrzucanie ebuildów na serwisy typu wklej, co ułatwi nam pracę. Z góry dziękuję. (-:

Co do overlay'a, bo trochę został zaniedbany "newsowo", więc:

+ www-client/minefield - coś dla fanów OgnistegoLiska czyli firefox-cvs. Ew. błędy proszę zgłaszać tutaj.

+ net-im/gyachi - yahoo! chat. (;

+ games-fps/cytadela - remake amigowej gry.

+ media-gfx/gimpshop - czyli GIMP dla osób przyzwyczajonych do Photoshopa.

+ media-gfx/lightzone - "profesjonalna przeglądarka i edytor grafiki".

+ net-libs/zoidcom - zależność gusanos.

+ media-libs/swfdec(-mozilla) - odtwarzacz "flaszek".

- app-text/wklej - trafił do portage.

----------

## bigfun

 *Vegan wrote:*   

> dzieki za ebuild uzywam exaile i bardzo sobie chwale choc w porownaniu do innych programow na moim kompie jest troche ociezaly ale w koncu to "kombajn"

 

jest ociężały bo korzysta z pythona..

----------

## Belliash

jakies problemyz Overlayem?

bo zaczynam sie gubic i chcialbym ustalic czy cos jeszcze nie dziala ?  :Smile: 

----------

## pancurski

Miałem jakies problemy, nie podam teraz szczegółów. Instaluje teraz recznie i jest ok. 

Mysle ze mozna poprawic howto jak korzystać z overlaya, jak dla mnie jakis mało przystępny jest. Pewnie tez to jeden z powodów ze pakiety w nim zawarte instaluje przez własnoręczne dodawanie ebuildów.

----------

## lazy_bum

+ games-arcade/vor - 0.5.3 version bump

+ quake1-warpspasm

+ www-client/opera - nowe weekly.

+ media-gfx/lightzone - 2.4.8224 version bump

----------

## largo3

Co do Opery to można się było bardziej postarać. Nawet przy wybraniu flagi qt-static ściągnięta i zainstalowana zostaje wersja shared-qt, przez co Opera działać nie chce.

Pozdr.

----------

## Belliash

 *largo3 wrote:*   

> Co do Opery to można się było bardziej postarać. Nawet przy wybraniu flagi qt-static ściągnięta i zainstalowana zostaje wersja shared-qt, przez co Opera działać nie chce.
> 
> Pozdr.

 

Dopilnuje by bylo poprawione!

Dodalem ecbuildy do spanshotow GCC 4.2 i 4.3.

Jednak nie ma wygenerowanych manifestow... Bylbym wdzieczny gdyby ktos je wygenerowal tak w czynie spolecznym  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

```
# cat Manifest

DIST gcc-4.2.0-20070316.tar.bz2 43688826 RMD160 f7ea114915ad81b23bded8e9c290b1aa5702548f SHA1 2fd52ef86a8d517ede7bc12ca030b3a9f9f0c6ad SHA256 9e21a5b18c00a2575c42e1d829dcad68705b52c6962ada315c98ed397cca5f4e

DIST gcc-4.2.0-20070430.tar.bz2 43691520 RMD160 f470a049d55bbd0722f72b4cbf2d0ebb0cd08e5f SHA1 fcd750987c048857c41abe2799f48ffaa2c212bb SHA256 0bd2222849a779792b030c4a24cf51e35c9575b2cea0749ed7e5332fe948c2f9

DIST gcc-4.2.0-20070501.tar.bz2 43689411 RMD160 b237a9ab54a1cc3f868b1dd01ea281fa40a9706f SHA1 2e390a40137b8c3f1b20d46b5186258192bcb33d SHA256 74d563dfd51fedd3408247abb4738450d2eb5cc10026c38bc42c352ba2788078

DIST gcc-4.3-20070427.tar.bz2 50129852 RMD160 73df3a0122d0ec89fd13bb27281fcdc1b46eea99 SHA1 298d37131efebca43388269146bfebb843a0062a SHA256 ecc3293bb6e5a235b6d85b83e659ef099caae7bd97c35b6c6567066fe1ba1d33

DIST gcc-4.3-20070504.tar.bz2 50138257 RMD160 8f3289dd410691bf0a7e01cd71418f1949400118 SHA1 debcf2ce350302bf5a9c54ee85c01ec2c8b5934c SHA256 7bc751a62948f12c3ad6fe9f026bad6f1f26949c8b50539e9983862e05566c30

DIST gcc-4.3-20070511.tar.bz2 50179986 RMD160 121f443f338d2d31fb62cdfe5af9e7ff1cc667b6 SHA1 1f722c3d0caad7300f38faa9c94515dd026e874d SHA256 c2f92c39357943aa37d55df684b0931cbf6b8a0d31e4aee47271ee89aa03a6c6

EBUILD gcc-4.2.0_pre20070316.ebuild 2029 RMD160 e44e47337bfa771c022029359d695f2fd50d2903 SHA1 aeb2d20e8c5d993b568f31ffc29f46770ca60ce8 SHA256 9d67f4e8a391604b83838f0a42316480ace1c2fde108f78cac5b3bc5fa896076

EBUILD gcc-4.2.0_pre20070430.ebuild 2029 RMD160 e44e47337bfa771c022029359d695f2fd50d2903 SHA1 aeb2d20e8c5d993b568f31ffc29f46770ca60ce8 SHA256 9d67f4e8a391604b83838f0a42316480ace1c2fde108f78cac5b3bc5fa896076

EBUILD gcc-4.2.0_pre20070501.ebuild 2029 RMD160 e44e47337bfa771c022029359d695f2fd50d2903 SHA1 aeb2d20e8c5d993b568f31ffc29f46770ca60ce8 SHA256 9d67f4e8a391604b83838f0a42316480ace1c2fde108f78cac5b3bc5fa896076

EBUILD gcc-4.3.0_alpha20070427.ebuild 2029 RMD160 e44e47337bfa771c022029359d695f2fd50d2903 SHA1 aeb2d20e8c5d993b568f31ffc29f46770ca60ce8 SHA256 9d67f4e8a391604b83838f0a42316480ace1c2fde108f78cac5b3bc5fa896076

EBUILD gcc-4.3.0_alpha20070504.ebuild 2029 RMD160 e44e47337bfa771c022029359d695f2fd50d2903 SHA1 aeb2d20e8c5d993b568f31ffc29f46770ca60ce8 SHA256 9d67f4e8a391604b83838f0a42316480ace1c2fde108f78cac5b3bc5fa896076

EBUILD gcc-4.3.0_alpha20070511.ebuild 2029 RMD160 e44e47337bfa771c022029359d695f2fd50d2903 SHA1 aeb2d20e8c5d993b568f31ffc29f46770ca60ce8 SHA256 9d67f4e8a391604b83838f0a42316480ace1c2fde108f78cac5b3bc5fa896076

```

Strasznie kapie z tego gnu.org...

----------

## Belliash

Dorzucilem tego manifesta, dzieki za pomoc!

----------

## lazy_bum

 *largo3 wrote:*   

> Co do Opery to można się było bardziej postarać. Nawet przy wybraniu flagi qt-static ściągnięta i zainstalowana zostaje wersja shared-qt, przez co Opera działać nie chce.

 

ebuild został poprawiony, powinno działać.

----------

## largo3

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *largo3 wrote:*   Co do Opery to można się było bardziej postarać. Nawet przy wybraniu flagi qt-static ściągnięta i zainstalowana zostaje wersja shared-qt, przez co Opera działać nie chce. 
> 
> ebuild został poprawiony, powinno działać.

 

Teraz wszystko działa. Dziękuję.

----------

## RA6

PsychoX mi obiecał stworzenie ebuilida Aegisub do robienia napisów do filmów, lecz się tego nie doczekałem. Sam sobie zrobiłem przeróbkę ebuilida Subtitleeditor. Jak to wrzucić do repozytoriów? U mnie działa ten edytor całkiem nie źle, choć wolał bym ten pierwszy bo większe możliwości pomimo że ustępują wersji pod Windows.Last edited by RA6 on Wed May 16, 2007 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

 *RA6 wrote:*   

> PsychoX mi obiecał stworzenie ebuilida Aegisub do robienia napisów do filmów, lecz się tego nie doczekałem. Sam sobie zrobiłem przeróbkię ebuilida Subtitleeditor. Jak to wrzucić do reprezytoriów? Umnie działa ten edytor całkiem nieźle, choć wolał bym ten pierwszy bo większe możliwości pomimo że ustępują wersji pod windows.

 

PsychoX musisz wybaczyc ze do tej pory go nie zrobil... Ale skoro obiecal, to pewnie zrobi  :Wink: 

Jezeli chcesz aby wrzucil ten ebuild do overlaya, to spakuj go i udostepnij mi jakos, a na pewno go dodam

----------

## n0rbi666

Btw - proponuję zrobić ebuilda do gcc-4.2.0  :Smile:  Wystarczy zmienić nazwę z najnowszego gcc-4.2.0pre20070501 na gcc-4.2.0.ebuild  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Btw - proponuję zrobić ebuilda do gcc-4.2.0  Wystarczy zmienić nazwę z najnowszego gcc-4.2.0pre20070501 na gcc-4.2.0.ebuild 

 

Jezeli uakzala sie stabilna, to pewnie lada dzien trafi do portage wraz z jakimis latkami...

chociaz... dorzuce do tego czasu  :Wink: 

poprawka... dorzucilem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lazy_bum

- www-client/opera - jest w portage.

+ games-fps/actioncube

+ games-action/bitefusion - masz dość grania w węża na komórce? (-;

+ net-ftp/filezilla

+ x11-libs/wxGTK - 2.8.3.0

----------

## kfiaciarka

@Morpheouss,

Czy testowałeś gcc 4.2 i glibc 2.6? 

Mam prośbę o zablokowanie binutilsów, albo wrzucenie jakiegoś pliku do /files bo nie może go ściągnąć mirrorów:/ 

konkretnie  *Quote:*   

> binutils-2.17.50.0.5-uclibc-patches-1.0.tar.bz2

 

----------

## Belliash

wpisz w google... Na pewno znajdziesz  :Smile: 

Testowalem gcc 4.2 ale wole poki co 4.1.2. 4.2 nie chcialo mi Xow skompilowac. GlibC 2.6 nie sprawdzalem...

----------

## lazy_bum

+ games-rpg/penumbra-overture-demo

- games-arcade/diameter - trafił do portage.

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> wpisz w google... Na pewno znajdziesz 
> 
> Testowalem gcc 4.2 ale wole poki co 4.1.2. 4.2 nie chcialo mi Xow skompilowac. GlibC 2.6 nie sprawdzalem...

 

z uzyciem tak zwanych sane flags czy Twoich  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   wpisz w google... Na pewno znajdziesz 
> 
> Testowalem gcc 4.2 ale wole poki co 4.1.2. 4.2 nie chcialo mi Xow skompilowac. GlibC 2.6 nie sprawdzalem... 
> 
> z uzyciem tak zwanych sane flags czy Twoich 

 

-march=athlon64 -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

na tym nie dostawalem gcc internal error, killed podczas kompilacji xorg-server-1.3.0

----------

## skazi

Jeżeli glibc-2.5-r2 nie różni się niczym od tego z portage, proponuję wyrzucić go z overlaya. U mnie podczas próby uaktualnienia systemu chciało zrobić downgarde glibca do wersji 2.4 mimo że miałem wersje 2.5-r0, zamiast zrobić update do 2.5-r2 który jest już stabilny w portage. Usunięcie katalogu glibc z overlaya naprawiło ten problem.

----------

## pawels

 *skazi wrote:*   

> Jeżeli glibc-2.5-r2 nie różni się niczym od tego z portage, proponuję wyrzucić go z overlaya. U mnie podczas próby uaktualnienia systemu chciało zrobić downgarde glibca do wersji 2.4 mimo że miałem wersje 2.5-r0, zamiast zrobić update do 2.5-r2 który jest już stabilny w portage. Usunięcie katalogu glibc z overlaya naprawiło ten problem.

 

U mnie to samo, i jeszcze oprócz tego to po usunieciu glibc jeszcze to:

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world -p

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r3', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8', 'merge')

('installed', '/', 'media-libs/freetype-2.3.3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

  ('installed', '/', 'app-text/poppler-0.5.4-r1', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/pango-1.14.10', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'net-www/netscape-flash-9.0.31.0', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/cairo-1.4.4', 'nomerge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

... done!

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r3 [2.3.3]

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10 [2.1.12]

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8 [3.3.8-r2]

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/konsole-3.5.5  USE="-transparency%"

```

----------

## Belliash

To nie jest ten sam glibc...

Ten zawiera dodatkowe latki usprawniajace.

A instalowac powinno go z overlaya, bo jest oznaczony jako stabilny...

Moze wystarczy zaktualizowac overlaya? Nigdy nie mialem takich problemow choc ja mam ~amd64. Ale ostatnio zmienilem mu keywords z ~ na stabilne.

Moze pomoze  :Wink: 

----------

## pawels

No cóż póki co radze sobie przerzucając tylko te pakiety które używam.

Proponuje usunąć 

lipstik jest w portage i to w dodatku nowszy i "stable"

qtcurve jest w portage

oraz

veejay jest już w wersji 1.0

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

 *pawels wrote:*   

> No cóż póki co radze sobie przerzucając tylko te pakiety które używam.
> 
> Proponuje usunąć 
> 
> lipstik jest w portage i to w dodatku nowszy i "stable"
> ...

 

1) Lipstik zawiera laty vistesque, wiec mozna powiedziec ze to specjalna wersja pakietu ktorej nie ma w portage i nie sadze by byla

2) Qtcurve zawiera styl dla QT/KDE, GTK i GTK2 czego brakuje wersji z portage. Poza tym do tych wersji spreparowane zostaly specjalne wersje emul-linux-x86-qtcurve dzieki ktorym 32-bitowy soft wyglada tak samo jak 64-bitowy na 'amd64'.

Zaden z w/w pakietow nie zostanie usuniety...

I nie rozumiem po co je usuwac?

Przeciez jezeli w portage jest nowsza wersja to zainstaluje wersje z portage a nie z overlaya.

Natomiast jesli komus zalezy na tych latkach ktore zawarte sa w overlayu, zamaskuje nowsze, dostepne w portage wersje i uzyje tych z overlaya...

----------

## skazi

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> To nie jest ten sam glibc...
> 
> Ten zawiera dodatkowe latki usprawniajace.
> 
> A instalowac powinno go z overlaya, bo jest oznaczony jako stabilny...
> ...

 

Chciałem zainstalować glibca z overlaya więc zamaskowałem sobie tego z portage rezultat:

```
gentoo portage # emerge -pDv glibc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=sys-kernel/mips-headers-2.6.19".

(dependency required by "sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r2" [ebuild])

```

Przejrzałem ebuilda i co widzę:

```
DEPEND=">=sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4

        arm? ( >=sys-devel/binutils-2.16.90 >=sys-devel/gcc-4.1.0 )

        ppc? ( >=sys-devel/gcc-4.1.0 )

        ppc64? ( >=sys-devel/gcc-4.1.0 )

        nptl? ( || ( >=sys-kernel/mips-headers-${NPTL_KERNEL_VERSION} >=sys-ker$

        >=sys-devel/binutils-2.17.50.0.3

        || ( >=sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.12 app-admin/eselect-compiler )

        >=app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.10

        virtual/os-headers

        nls? ( sys-devel/gettext )

        selinux? ( !build? ( sys-libs/libselinux ) )"

```

Żeby to skompilować z flagą nptl potrzeba mips-headers i do tego binutils w wersji wyższej niż 2.17. To dość dziwne że na amd64 wymaga mips-headers-2.6.19 którego wogóle nie ma ani w portage, ani w overlayu. Dodam tylko że overlaya aktualizuję codziennie.

----------

## andrzejk

Gwoli ścisłości donoszę (chyba złe słowo o obecnych czasach)  :Wink: , że ebuild do kadu-icons-1.1 staje z powodu niedostępności Slick.tar.gz. Można popchnąć starszym albo sobie zakomentować co trzeba w ebuildzie.

Edit

Jest też problem z ebuildem do kadu-mail zgłasza, że mainfest wskazuje na plik r6 podczas kiedy jest r7. Wygenerowałem nowy i poszło.

Edit2.

I jeszcze coś z "digestami" ebuilda i tarboli xgl'a jest nie halo. Wygenerowałem nowy manifest - i hula.

----------

## Belliash

http://arcong.ath.cx/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=30

Krotki opis overlaya oraz informacje o pakietach ktore raczej nie zostana usuniete i zaktualizowane.

A jesli macie jakies problemy z overlayem, to najlepiej byloby gdybyscie bledy i problemy zglaszali tutaj:

http://arcong.ath.cx/index.php?option=com_flyspray&Itemid=45

Z racji, ze overlayem zajmuja sie juz nie tylko polacy, dlatego prosilbym aby wszystkie problemy, prosby, etc.. zglaszane byly wlasnie tam...

Na pewno ktos zawsze pomoze a i nie ma mozliwosci ze cos zostalo pominiete, bo zadanie bedzie nadal otwarte...

DZIEKI za pomoc i PRZEPRASZAM za utrudnienia  :Smile: 

----------

## Vegan

Mam pytanko czemu ebuild do smplayera nie jest aktualizowany , jest juz wersja 5.0 przeciez. ..

----------

## Belliash

 *Vegan wrote:*   

> Mam pytanko czemu ebuild do smplayera nie jest aktualizowany , jest juz wersja 5.0 przeciez. ..

 

specjalnie dla Ciebie zostanie zaktualizowany,

ale prosilbym by nastepnym razem zglosic poprostu feature request w naszej bugzilli... DZIEKI ZA POMOC!

btw ja widze 0.4.30 tylko  :Neutral: 

----------

## Vegan

Faktycznie , ale w changelogu i na forum jest nawet relase info , moze to jeszcze zpowiedz , no to w kazydm razie do najnowszej , i z gory dziękuje  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Vegan wrote:*   

> Faktycznie , ale w changelogu i na forum jest nawet relase info , moze to jeszcze zpowiedz , no to w kazydm razie do najnowszej , i z gory dziękuje 

 

najnowsza jest w overlayu zatem  :Wink: 

----------

## radek-s

W jaki sposób można pobrac repozytoria za pomocą laymana?

dopisanie 

```
http://svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/*checkout*/betacomp/overlay/betacomp-overlay.txt

```

nie działa - nie znajduje pliku

dziekuje za podpowiedz i pozdrawiam

----------

## lsdudi

@radek-s

patrz pierwszy post w tym topicu

----------

## lazy_bum

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> W jaki sposób można pobrac repozytoria za pomocą laymana?
> 
> dopisanie 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Jeżeli layman -L nie pokazuje arcon-portage, spóbuj layman -Lk

----------

## Belliash

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *radek-s wrote:*   W jaki sposób można pobrac repozytoria za pomocą laymana?
> 
> dopisanie 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nie znajduje pliku, bo taki plik nie istnieje... patrz 1 post w tym watku!

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *lazy_bum wrote:*    *radek-s wrote:*   W jaki sposób można pobrac repozytoria za pomocą laymana?
> 
> dopisanie 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ooops. (-;

::edit::

smplayer doczekał się w końcu wersji 0.5.0, jest już w arcon. Przy okazji doczekał się też nowego wygladu:

+ media-video/smplayer-themes

(-:

----------

## pancurski

jest szansa na pojawienie się nowej wersji sopcasta ?

----------

## Belliash

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> jest szansa na pojawienie się nowej wersji sopcasta ?

 

szansa jest...

ale jakbys zglosil to tutaj: http://arcong.ath.cx/index.php?option=com_flyspray&Itemid=45

bylo by to pewniejsze  :Wink: 

----------

## lazy_bum

+ net-p2p/qsopcast - QT GUI do sopcasta.

+ net-p2p/sopcast - sopcast został odłączony od gsopcast i ma teraz swój ebuild.

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> jest szansa na pojawienie się nowej wersji sopcasta ?

 

Hmm, nowej tzn.? (link?)

----------

## Lord_Raven

a czy komus udalo sie skompilowac tego sopcasta? probowalem kiedys recznie i teraz z tych ebuildow i nic.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

> a czy komus udalo sie skompilowac tego sopcasta? probowalem kiedys recznie i teraz z tych ebuildow i nic.

 

SopCast nie występuje jako źródła, więc nie wiem co tam chciałeś kompilować.... a co do qsopcast/gsopcast to owszem, to się kompiluje i u mnie działa bez problemów.

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *Lord_Raven wrote:*   a czy komus udalo sie skompilowac tego sopcasta? probowalem kiedys recznie i teraz z tych ebuildow i nic. 
> 
> SopCast nie występuje jako źródła, więc nie wiem co tam chciałeś kompilować.... a co do qsopcast/gsopcast to owszem, to się kompiluje i u mnie działa bez problemów.

 

Chodzilo mi o qsopcasta. Wali mi errorami na potege: http://wklej.org/id/7eaf7ab83e

Co do gsopcast to ten kompiluje sie ładnie, ale proba uruchomienia jakiegokolwiek kanalu konczy sie naruszeniem ochrony pamieci  :Sad: 

----------

## v7n

da się skleić do tego ebuild?

http://kornelix.squarespace.com/fotox/

----------

## pancurski

Mam problem (w zasadzie to moja żonka) z kadu wersja svn. Od jakiegoś czasu nie mam historii rozmów. Moduł kadu-history jest zainstalowany. Co jest grane ? Jak to niewłaściwe miejsce na zadawanie pytań dotyczących kadu to powiedzcie.

----------

## Belliash

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> Mam problem (w zasadzie to moja żonka) z kadu wersja svn. Od jakiegoś czasu nie mam historii rozmów. Moduł kadu-history jest zainstalowany. Co jest grane ? Jak to niewłaściwe miejsce na zadawanie pytań dotyczących kadu to powiedzcie.

 

masz racje, ... nie jest to wlasciwe miejsce...

lepiej napsiz w watku dotyczacym Kadu  :Wink: 

----------

## msch

witam, dalo by rade poprawic ebuilda do knetworkmanager? albo ma ktos moze jakiegos innego?  :Wink: 

----------

## RA6

Czemu nie ma jeszcze nowego ebuilidu do nao 0.4.1 tylko wersja wczesniejsza?

Jeżeli uda mi się skończyć coś co mnie teraz gnębi, to prawdopodobnie do końca wakacji przygotuję ebuilidy, howto i jakieś materiały o fansubingu na linuksie.

----------

## Belliash

 *RA6 wrote:*   

> Czemu nie ma jeszcze nowego ebuilidu do nao 0.4.1 tylko wersja wczesniejsza?
> 
> Jeżeli uda mi się skończyć coś co mnie teraz gnębi, to prawdopodobnie do końca wakacji przygotuję ebuilidy, howto i jakieś materiały o fansubingu na linuksie.

 

jak nikt tu nie zaglada to zglos buga (feature request)

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *RA6 wrote:*   Czemu nie ma jeszcze nowego ebuilidu do nao 0.4.1 tylko wersja wczesniejsza?
> 
> Jeżeli uda mi się skończyć coś co mnie teraz gnębi, to prawdopodobnie do końca wakacji przygotuję ebuilidy, howto i jakieś materiały o fansubingu na linuksie. 
> 
> jak nikt tu nie zaglada to zglos buga (feature request)

 

Nowe nao dorzucone, czekamy na narzędzia do fansubów. Swoją drogą to ciekaw jestem czego używasz, kiedyś trochę się tym bawiłem i, z tego co pamiętam, to zasoby portage były bardzo biedne pod tym względem.

 *msch wrote:*   

> witam, dalo by rade poprawic ebuilda do knetworkmanager? albo ma ktos moze jakiegos innego? ;)

 

A co z nim jest nie tak?

----------

## Kajan

Ponadto sys-libs/glibc-2.5.90.20070319 się wywala:

```

 *   1015_all_glibc-2.5-realloc-assert.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: 1015_all_glibc-2.5-realloc-assert.patch !

 *  ( /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.5.90.20070319/work/patches/1015_all_glibc-2.5-realloc-assert.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.5.90.20070319/temp/1015_all_glibc-2.5-realloc-assert.patch-26150.out

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.5.90.20070319 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1637:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 763:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

  glibc-2.5.90.20070319.ebuild, line 1093:   Called toolchain-glibc_src_unpack

  glibc-2.5.90.20070319.ebuild, line 221:   Called epatch '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.5.90.20070319/work/patches'

  eutils.eclass, line 304:   Called die

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

mala reorganizacja na SVNie...

dla osob ktore uzywaja laymana:

1) usunac stary wpis z /etc/layman/layman.cfg

2) zamiast wpisu o ktorym mowa w pkt.1 wpisujemy: http://arcong.ath.cx/DATA/overlay/arcon-overlay.txt

3) usuwamy stare repozytorium z dysku

3) layman -f

4) layman -a arcon-portage

dla pozostalych osob:

1) usuwamy stare repozytorium

2) pobieramy nowe komenda: svn co https://arcon.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/arcon/trunk/overlay

za niedogodnosci przepraszamy  :Wink: 

----------

## Vegan

mam sugestię, jesli dajedcie smodyfikowana wersje pakietow (doadtkowe patche itp) np konquerora to dajcie tez w ebulidzie lub na stronie opis tych patchy i co one zmieniaja .....

----------

## Arfrever

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> dla pozostalych osob:
> 
> 1) usuwamy stare repozytorium
> 
> 2) pobieramy nowe komenda: svn co https://arcon.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/arcon/trunk/overlay

 

Można przecież użyć:

```
svn sw --relocate POPRZEDNI_ADRES https://arcon.svn.sourceforge.net
```

Proponuję przeczytać:

```
svn ? sw
```

Aktualny adres jest wymieniony w:

```
svn info
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## kfiaciarka

Ja mam prośbę o uaktualnienie ebuilda do knetworkmangera:

```

      repository: svn://websvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/extragear/kde3/network/knetworkmanager

```

to by było wszytsko  :Wink: 

----------

## Arfrever

Być może podobny ebuild już gdzieś jest, ale jakoś go nie mogłem nigdzie znaleźć, więc zmodyfikowałem nieznacznie ebuild z oficjalnego drzewa i proponuję go dodać do waszego repozytorium, gdyż posiada bezpieczne KEYWORDS.

sys-apps/portage/portage-9999.ebuild

Perduodu linkėjimus

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Sat Jul 21, 2007 9:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   dla pozostalych osob:
> 
> 1) usuwamy stare repozytorium
> 
> 2) pobieramy nowe komenda: svn co https://arcon.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/arcon/trunk/overlay 
> ...

 

mozliwe jest pojawienie sie bledu iz nie jest to prawidlowy root...

podalem taka opcjeaby zapobiec niepotrzebnym problemom  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Miałbym prośbę, jakby kto miał chwile zmontować ebuild'a Klinpopup ?  :Smile: 

http://www.gerdfleischer.de/klinpopup.php

EDIT

jednak znalazłem http://www.kde-apps.org/content/download.php?content=19359&id=9&PHPSESSID=96b7f0d8e5a95197a0ce4aecd61fd7f5 więc zgłaszam kandydaturę do repo  :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Welcome to initng.org
> 
> NEWS
> ...

 

----------

## decard

Gdy próbuję zainstalować Kickera z USE="kickoff", wywala mi następujący błąd:

 *Quote:*   

>  * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:
> 
>  *
> 
>  *   /usr/local/portage-arcon/kde-base/kicker/files/kdebase-3.5.7-kicker-kickoff-suse-642174.diff
> ...

 

co mogę z tym zrobić?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

zaktualizowac repo zeby ten patch był w odpowiednim katalogu  :Wink:  najlepiej usun całego overlaya i zaktualizuj wpis w layman.cfg i dodac repo  :Smile: 

----------

## decard

wybacz ale jestem nowy w tym temacie.

Co dokładnie powinienem zmienić (dodać) w layman.cfg?

----------

## skazi

Skoro jesteś nowy to proponuję czytać od 1 strony, tam wszystko jest napisane.

----------

## decard

Tam jest napisane aby dodać http://arcong.ath.cx/DATA/overlay/arcon-overlay.txt do layman.cfg, co też zrobiłem. Błąd nie zniknął.

----------

## Belliash

 *decard wrote:*   

> Tam jest napisane aby dodać http://arcong.ath.cx/DATA/overlay/arcon-overlay.txt do layman.cfg, co też zrobiłem. Błąd nie zniknął.

 

1) jaki blad?

2) korzystaleswczesniej z overlaja? wpis dodales? fajnie! a stary wpis z tego pliku usunales?

----------

## decard

1) "* Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE! Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is: " itp (tak jak napisałem 5 postów wyżej)

2) Wcześniej pobrałem drzewo poleceniem svn (tak jak jest napisane w pierwszym poście), i dodałem wpis PORTAGE_OVRLAY w make.conf. Teraz usunąłem te pliki i wpis a następnie zainstalowałem overlaya ponownie tym razem przy użyciu laymana. http://arcong.ath.cx/DATA/overlay/arcon-overlay.txt jest to jedyny wpis który dodałem do layman.cfg.

----------

## lazy_bum

+ games-arcade/funguloids -- Those Funny Funguloids! [może nie działać na kartach starszych niż GF FX z powodu błędu w OGRE]

+ games-arcade/whichwayisup -- Which Way Is Up - gra z retro grafiką i oryginalnym pomysłem. Po pierwsze nasz bohater zaczyna w nieznanym miejscu, niewiele pamiętając z powodu nadużycia... różnych trunków, a następnie odkrywa, że dziwne dźwignie potrafią obracać cały poziom... (-;

+ games-strategy/snowballz -- RTS w którym kierujemy armią pingwinów, która.... rzuca śnieżkami.

----------

## c2p

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> + games-arcade/whichwayisup -- Which Way Is Up - gra z retro grafiką i oryginalnym pomysłem. Po pierwsze nasz bohater zaczyna w nieznanym miejscu, niewiele pamiętając z powodu nadużycia... różnych trunków, a następnie odkrywa, że dziwne dźwignie potrafią obracać cały poziom... (-;

 

Świetna gierka. Pierwszy raz ją widziałem na stronce tegorocznej edycji PyWeek.

----------

## skazi

Od wczoraj mam taki błąd, gdy próbuję zainstalować cokolwiek z overlaya arcon, berkano itp.

```
gentoo skazi # emerge -v exaile

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/exaile-9999  USE="aac alsa mad vorbis -cdparanoia -flac -gnome -ipod -libnotify -libsexy -musepack -ogg -oss -serpentine -streamripper" 0 kB [4] 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/custom-kernels

 [2] /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage

 [3] /usr/portage/local/layman/berkano

 [4] /usr/local/portage

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-sound/exaile-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

!!! ERROR: media-sound/exaile-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 753:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 1311:   Called subversion_src_unpack

  subversion.eclass, line 254:   Called subversion_fetch

  subversion.eclass, line 177:   Called die

!!! subversion.eclass: ESVN_REPO_URI (or specified URI) and working copy's URL are not matched.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/exaile-9999/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'

```

Wywalałem overlaya, instalowałem na nowo i nic :/

----------

## Arfrever

"${PORTDIR}/eclass/subversion.eclass" było tymczasowo zepsute. Wykonaj `emerge --sync`. Jeśliby wciąż niedziałało, to wykonaj:

```
rm -fr /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## skazi

Już działa. Dzięki  :Smile: 

----------

## v7n

da sie zrobic ebuild do tego? http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~ecc/gkrellm-moc.tar.gz

----------

## sebas86

Może komuś się przyda: DiskSearch-1.2.0.ebuild.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *v7n wrote:*   

> da sie zrobic ebuild do tego? http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~ecc/gkrellm-moc.tar.gz

 

Owszem da się, jest już w arcon. Zapraszam do testów, szczególnie ludzi z ACCEPT_KEYWORDS ~. (-:

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Może komuś się przyda: DiskSearch-1.2.0.ebuild.

 

Możliwe, od teraz też w overlay'u, dzięki.

----------

## v7n

lipa - plugin sie laduje, ale jak klikam na ikony to nie ma zadnej reakcji. zmienilem w ebuildzie moc_p na 2.4.2 ale to nie pomoglo. gkrellm w konsolce nic nie wypluwa. jakies sugestie?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Być może podobny ebuild już gdzieś jest, ale jakoś go nie mogłem nigdzie znaleźć, więc zmodyfikowałem nieznacznie ebuild z oficjalnego drzewa i proponuję go dodać do waszego repozytorium, gdyż posiada bezpieczne KEYWORDS.
> 
> sys-apps/portage/portage-9999.ebuild
> 
> Perduodu linkėjimus
> ...

 

Co by nie było, że to zostało olane, to:

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /portage-9999.ebuild on this server.

 *v7n wrote:*   

> lipa - plugin sie laduje, ale jak klikam na ikony to nie ma zadnej reakcji. zmienilem w ebuildzie moc_p na 2.4.2 ale to nie pomoglo. gkrellm w konsolce nic nie wypluwa. jakies sugestie?

 

Ja bym proponował przetestować z wersją "stabilną", czyli 2.4.1. Jeżeli będzie działać, to by znaczyło, że coś się pozmieniało w moc, a plugin tego nie obsługuje...

::edit::

U mnie też nie działa na 2.4.2. Pozostaje poczekać na nową wersję, szkoda tylko, że brak im jakiejś numeracji. (-;

----------

## v7n

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> [
> 
> Co by nie było, że to zostało olane, to:
> 
> Forbidden
> ...

 a jakoś mam  :Razz:  http://wklej.org/id/966d37ba7f

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *v7n wrote:*   lipa - plugin sie laduje, ale jak klikam na ikony to nie ma zadnej reakcji. zmienilem w ebuildzie moc_p na 2.4.2 ale to nie pomoglo. gkrellm w konsolce nic nie wypluwa. jakies sugestie? 
> 
> Ja bym proponował przetestować z wersją "stabilną", czyli 2.4.1. Jeżeli będzie działać, to by znaczyło, że coś się pozmieniało w moc, a plugin tego nie obsługuje...
> ...

 no u mnie dalej lipa. mam

```
$ mocp --version

moc 2.4.1 Build: Jul  6 2007 13:55:48

Compiled with: OSS ALSA JACK internet streams resample

# oraz

gkrellm-2.2.10  USE="X nls ssl -gnutls -lm_sensors"
```

----------

## lazy_bum

Po dalszych testach odkryłem, że plugin działa jak chce. Za pierwszym razem wszystko było sprawne "od ręki", za drugim mogłem sobie klikać do woli - bez reakcji. Za trzecim razem pomógł restart gkrellma, ale, co ciekawe, plugin zaczął też współpracować z moc-2.4.2....

Jako kolejną ciekawostkę mogę dodać, że:

```
emerge moc -pv

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/moc-2.4.2  USE="alsa ffmpeg mad vorbis -curl -debug -flac -libsamplerate -musepack -oss -sndfile -speex"
```

Tymczasem:

```
mocp --version

moc 2.4.2 Build: Jul  6 2007 18:02:55

Compiled with: OSS ALSA internet streams
```

Nie wiedzieć czemu OSS jest wkompilowany pomimo -oss. /-:

----------

## v7n

generalnie tego plugina traktuje jako ciekawostke, tak samo jak mocp. widze, ze wprowadzilem maly zamet  :Wink: 

moze ktos inny by sprobowal go odpalic; jesli taki sam problem bedzie sie pojawial u wiekszosci ludzi, chyba bedzie mozna go wywalic z drzewa.

 *v7n wrote:*   

> da się skleić do tego ebuild?
> 
> http://kornelix.squarespace.com/fotox/

 a z tym cos jeszcze bedzie?

----------

## Arfrever

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Co by nie było, że to zostało olane, to:
> 
> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /portage-9999.ebuild on this server.

 

Proponuję pobrać ten plik w ten sposób:

```
$ wget www.ffta.host.sk/portage-9999.ebuild

--18:05:36--  http://www.ffta.host.sk/portage-9999.ebuild

           => `portage-9999.ebuild'

Translacja www.ffta.host.sk... 62.168.109.150

Connecting to www.ffta.host.sk|62.168.109.150|:80... połączono.

Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 200 OK

Długość: 6,582 (6.4K) [text/plain]

100%[===================================================================================================================================================================>] 6,582         --.--K/s

18:05:40 (201.87 KB/s) - `portage-9999.ebuild' saved [6582/6582]

$ sha1sum portage-9999.ebuild

6c17e6f33eb0a5605a4d2a09c743c6be4026c4ae  portage-9999.ebuild
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## lazy_bum

 *v7n wrote:*   

> generalnie tego plugina traktuje jako ciekawostke, tak samo jak mocp. widze, ze wprowadzilem maly zamet ;-)
> 
> moze ktos inny by sprobowal go odpalic; jesli taki sam problem bedzie sie pojawial u wiekszosci ludzi, chyba bedzie mozna go wywalic z drzewa.

 

Plugin jest całkiem przyjemny. Wyświetla akutalny utwór i pozwala na prostą obsługę, a przy okazji odkryłem moc, który mi się spodobał. <-:

Faktem jest, że potrzeba więcej testów, jak na razie SOA#1.

 *v7n wrote:*   

>  *v7n wrote:*   da się skleić do tego ebuild?
> 
> http://kornelix.squarespace.com/fotox/ a z tym cos jeszcze bedzie?

 

Zupełnie o tym zapomniałem, a nawet mialem kawałek ebuilda juz do tego. Wrzuciłem do arcon, możliwe, że "help" nie będzie działać i zapis opcji też (jeżeli takie coś tam jest w ogóle ;-)

@Arfrever

Dzięki, już jest w overlay'u.

::edit::

+ sys-apps/portage-9999 -- portage svn (thx Arfrever)

+ www-client/opera -- weekly powraca.

+ games-arcade/slingshot -- gra dla dwóch osób zrobiona przez userów ubuntu. (-;

----------

## Yatmai

Panowie ebuild mget'a ma babola - wymaga net-video/mplayer  :Smile: 

Przeslalbym poprawke, ale mniej roboty bedzie to recznie zmienic  :Wink: 

----------

## v7n

tutaj http://ubuntugames.ovh.org mozna znaleźć masę fajnych gierek, do których nie ma jeszcze ebuildów. np dday albo assaultcube.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *v7n wrote:*   

> tutaj http://ubuntugames.ovh.org mozna znaleźć masę fajnych gierek, do których nie ma jeszcze ebuildów. np dday albo assaultcube.

 

quake2-dday trafił do overlay'a.

Assaultcube to z tego co widzę Actioncube, a ten jest w portage, więc pewnie i po zmianie nazwy się pojawi.

PS. Swoją drogą to dość intrygujące są gry FPS... (-;

----------

## Arfrever

Niezbędna (od ok. r7279) łatka do "sys-apps/portage/portage-9999.ebuild":

```
--- portage-9999.ebuild

+++ portage-9999.ebuild

@@ -142,7 +142,7 @@

        doexe "${S}"/src/tbz2tool

        dosym newins ${portage_base}/bin/donewins

-       for mydir in pym pym/emerge pym/portage pym/portage/cache pym/portage/dbapi pym/portage/elog pym/portage/env; do

+       for mydir in pym pym/emerge pym/portage pym/portage/cache pym/portage/dbapi pym/portage/elog pym/portage/env pym/portage/sets; do

                dodir ${portage_base}/${mydir}

                insinto ${portage_base}/${mydir}

                cd "${S}"/${mydir}
```

Łatka związana jest z wprowadzaną obsługą samodzielnie definiowanych zbiorów pakietów (GLEP 21). Nie będzie to dostępne w Portage 2.1.3, a dopiero w Portage 2.2.

Perduodu linkėjimus

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Fri Aug 03, 2007 12:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soltys

moglby ktos skleic ebuild do http://pl.ekg2.org/ekg2-0.1.tar.gz ?:> bo to ekg2 z cvs'u ma u mnie jakies problemy ze soba...

----------

## manwe_

```
x11-themes/smplayer-themes

media-video/smplayer-themes
```

Mała różnica w położeniu pakietu w stosunku do Portage.

----------

## shpaq

media-gfx/gfxboot ma starą wersję. Na stronie susła jest obecnie 3.3.24.27

----------

## Kajan

Nie wiem ale chyba coś nie tak z smplayer. Zainstalowałem nowy system i mplayer działa OK a smplayer nie odtwarza filmów nawet nie startują. Problem ten nie występuje tylko na mojej maszynie kumpel ma to samo.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## miroslaw

mam ten sam problem co kolega decard, kicker z USE="kickoff" nie dziala

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kicker-3.5.7/temp/build.log: 

```
 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 *

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/overlay/kde-base/kicker/files/kdebase-3.5.7-kicker-kickoff-suse-642174.diff

 *   ( kdebase-3.5.7-kicker-kickoff-suse-642174.diff )

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kicker-3.5.7 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 753:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

  kicker-3.5.7.ebuild, line 65:   Called epatch '/usr/portage/local/layman/overlay/kde-base/kicker/files/kdebase-3.5.7-kicker-kickoff-suse-642174.diff'

  eutils.eclass, line 161:   Called die

!!! Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kicker-3.5.7/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/overlay'

```

Edit: juz sobie poradzilem, pomoglo emerge =kicker-3.5.6Last edited by miroslaw on Sun Jul 29, 2007 9:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lord_Raven

Tu: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=181134 mozna znaleźć ebuildy do nowego sopcasta oraz qsopcasta, dzialajace rowniez na amd64

----------

## pancurski

@Kajan

miałem problem z smplayerem, niewiem czy taki sam, ale już wszysko okej, może być dla ciebie pomocne

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-564065-highlight-smplayer.html

----------

## Kajan

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> @Kajan
> 
> miałem problem z smplayerem, niewiem czy taki sam, ale już wszysko okej, może być dla ciebie pomocne
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-564065-highlight-smplayer.html

 

OK thx

Pozdrawiam

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

> Tu: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=181134 mozna znaleźć ebuildy do nowego sopcasta oraz qsopcasta, dzialajace rowniez na amd64

 

sopcast rzeczywiście "wydał" nową wersję, oczywiście nie racząc nikogo i nigdzie o tym poinformować. (-;

W każdym razie ebuild z buga trafił do arcon, a razem z nim, po lekkich przeróbkach, qsopcast (i updated gsopcast).

PS. Ktoś może uruchamiał funguloids?

----------

## Belliash

Do overlaya przed chwila trafil nowy kernel z serii arcon-sources (2.6.22-arcon1)

Lista zawartych latek dostepna pod adresem: http://pastebin.com/m35a74ffa

----------

## Yatmai

To jednak rozwijasz jeszcze arcon  :Wink:  Dzięki Ci wielkie bo do przesiadki na Cougar'a jeszcze troche za wcześnie  :Smile: 

EDIT

Nie wpisałeś na listę patcha do atop czy faktycznie go nie ma ?

----------

## Belliash

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> To jednak rozwijasz jeszcze arcon  Dzięki Ci wielkie bo do przesiadki na Cougar'a jeszcze troche za wcześnie 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Nie wpisałeś na listę patcha do atop czy faktycznie go nie ma ?

 

faktycznie go nie ma...

dziala na niekorzysc kernela i calego systemu...

kernela mialo nie byc, to fakt, ale nikt nie przypuszczal ze Vipernicusa i jego rodzine dosiegnie takie nieszczescie /Panie swiec nad Jego dusza/

zatem jak gdyby przymuszony zostalem aby zrobic nowy patchset... Nosilem sie jednak z zamiarem migracji na 2.6.22 z serii viper-sources.

nie wyszlo niestety ;(

z racji ze nasze patchsety byly bardzo do siebie podobne postanowilem wydac koleja odslone arcon-sources... tym razem bez kilku latek, aby przyblizyc tym samym to nad czym pracowal Vipernicus.

Apropos Cougara...

Jest to w pelni dzialajace i raczej stabilny kernel z ktorym nie mialem problemow.

Co prawda od pewnego czasu trzeba sie nagimnastykowac z portage, aby ruszylo, ale dziala  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Ty, ale jak na niekorzyść ?  :Razz:  Nie zauważyłem by gołe Gentoo-sources śmigało szybciej.

----------

## mysiar

mozna prosic o ebuild do WICD ?

http://wicd.sourceforge.net/

----------

## no4b

A ja o kfceu: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kfceu?content=63274

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Do overlaya przed chwila trafil nowy kernel z serii arcon-sources (2.6.22-arcon1)
> 
> Lista zawartych latek dostepna pod adresem: http://pastebin.com/m35a74ffa

 

a zmiany w -p2 ?

----------

## kfiaciarka

ja miałbym prośbę o basburn i mybasburn - frontend w ncurses

http://bashburn.sourceforge.net/

http://mybashburn.sourceforge.net/

----------

## lazy_bum

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> ja miałbym prośbę o basburn i mybasburn - frontend w ncurses
> 
> http://bashburn.sourceforge.net/
> 
> http://mybashburn.sourceforge.net/

 

bashburn jest w portage. Frontend chętnie zobaczę, jako, że czasem używam bashburna, więc i ebuild się pewnie dorobi. (-;

----------

## kfiaciarka

właśnie o ten FE mi bardziej chodziło. choc wg mnie portage jest troche w tyle jesli chodzi o basburn np od kilku dni jest dostepna wersja 2.1.1  :Wink:  samo skompiowanie ebuilda wystarcza zeby skompilowac  :Smile: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> właśnie o ten FE mi bardziej chodziło. choc wg mnie portage jest troche w tyle jesli chodzi o basburn np od kilku dni jest dostepna wersja 2.1.1 ;-) samo skompiowanie ebuilda wystarcza zeby skompilowac :)

 

+ app-cdr/mybashburn - uwaga, bo różnie bywa ze stabilnością. U mnie się wywalił przy zmianie języka i powiesił przy następnym uruchomieniu... możliwe, że potrzebuje systemu z UTF. (-;

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *kfiaciarka wrote:*   właśnie o ten FE mi bardziej chodziło. choc wg mnie portage jest troche w tyle jesli chodzi o basburn np od kilku dni jest dostepna wersja 2.1.1  samo skompiowanie ebuilda wystarcza zeby skompilowac  
> 
> + app-cdr/mybashburn - uwaga, bo różnie bywa ze stabilnością. U mnie się wywalił przy zmianie języka i powiesił przy następnym uruchomieniu... możliwe, że potrzebuje systemu z UTF. (-;

 

dzięki  :Smile:  mam system w utf  :Smile:  już testuję.

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha32  USE="unicode" 1,619 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/bashburn-2.1.1 [2.1] USE="dvdr" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/mybashburn-1.0.2  USE="dvd ogg -flac" 74 kB [1]

[blocks B     ] app-cdr/cdrtools (is blocking app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.6)

[blocks B     ] app-cdr/cdrkit (is blocking app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha32)

```

:/ 

edit: zmiana dependów pomogła  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

wrzucilem ebuild do glibc 2.6.1 wraz z latkami ktory powinien raz na zawsze zalatwic sprawe z polskimi localami  :Wink: 

----------

## w.tabin

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jak posługiwać się Laymanem?
> 
>  emerge -av layman [jesli jeszcze tego nie zrobilismy]
> ...

 

To wszystko zrobiłem i arcon-portage działało do dzisiaj

Teraz jak wydaję komendę 

```
layman -a arcon-portage
```

to otrzymuję

```
* Running command "/usr/bin/svn co "https://arcon.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/arcon/trunk/overlay//" "/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage""...

* Failed to add overlay "arcon-portage".

* Error was: Adding the overlay failed!
```

Wcześniej oczywiście wyrzuciłem arcon-portage poprzez 

```
layman -d arcon-portage
```

 i teraz nie mogę go dodać.

```
layman -L
```

 pokazuje:

```
* bangert                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* cell                      [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* chtekk-apps               [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* chtekk-syscp              [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* d                         [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* dertobi123                [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* dev-zero                  [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* efika                     [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* emacs                     [Subversion] (source: https://overlays.gentoo.or...)

* enlightenment             [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* genstef                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* gentopia                  [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* gnome-experimental        [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* gnustep                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* java-gcj-overlay          [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* java-overlay              [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* jokey                     [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* kde                       [Subversion] (source: http://genkdesvn.svn.sourc...)

* kde-experimental          [Subversion] (source: https://genkdesvn.svn.sour...)

* lila-theme                [Subversion] (source: http://svn.berlios.de/svnr...)

* liquidx                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* marineam-xen              [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* mozilla                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* mysql-experimental        [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* mysql-testing             [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* nx                        [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* perl-experimental         [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* philantrop                [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* php-experimental          [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* php-testing               [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* plan9                     [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* postgresql-experimental   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* postgresql-testing        [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* pythonhead                [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* rox                       [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* science                   [Subversion] (source: https://gentooscience.org/...)

* stuart-desktop            [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* stuart-perforce           [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* stuart-server             [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* sunrise                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* swegener                  [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://rsync.gentoo.steal...)

* toolchain                 [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* trapni                    [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* vdr-1.5                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* vdr-experimental          [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* vdr-testing               [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* vmware                    [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* voip                      [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* vps                       [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* webapps-experimental      [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* wrobel                    [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* wschlich                  [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* wschlich-testing          [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* xemacs                    [Subversion] (source: https://overlays.gentoo.or...)

* xen                       [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

```

----------

## Belliash

nie dopisales linijki to pliku?

----------

## w.tabin

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> nie dopisales linijki to pliku?

 

Do jakiego pliku  :Question: 

```
cat /etc/layman/layman.cfg
```

```
..............

overlays  :  http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

             http://arcong.ath.cx/DATA/overlay/arcon-overlay.txt

..............
```

----------

## Belliash

No to w sumie dziwne...

moze warto sprobowac jeszczeraz, bo powinno dzialac, chyba ze cos przeoczylismy, albo trafiles na restart serwera na ktorym lezy ow plik?  :Wink: 

----------

## c2p

@w.tabin, spróbuj zmienić opcję na końcu pliku /etc/layman/layman.cfg:

```
#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Strict checking of overlay definitions

#

# Set either to "yes" or "no". If "no" layman will issue

# warnings if an overlay definition is missing either

# description or contact information.

#

nocheck  : yes
```

----------

## w.tabin

 *c2p wrote:*   

> @w.tabin, spróbuj zmienić opcję na końcu pliku /etc/layman/layman.cfg:
> 
> ```
> #-----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...

 

Nic to nie pomogło.

Zauważyłem, że nie mogę ściągnąć żadnej z pozycji która ma "https" w adresie.

Przez svn mogę ściągnąć ale tylko "http"

```
layman -L
```

pokazuje już na liście 

```
layman -L

* arcon-portage             [Subversion] (source: https://arcon.svn.sourcefo...)

.....................

```

W przeglądarce Firefox wpisując adres https://arcon.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/arcon/trunk/overlay/ widzę całe drzewo i mogę przeglądać tego overlay'a.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Arfrever

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

> Zauważyłem, że nie mogę ściągnąć żadnej z pozycji która ma "https" w adresie.
> 
> Przez svn mogę ściągnąć ale tylko "http"

 

Subversion używa Neon do obsługi protokołu HTTP. Pokaż wynik:

```
emerge -ptv neon subversion
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## w.tabin

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Subversion używa Neon do obsługi protokołu HTTP. Pokaż wynik:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
# emerge -ptv neon subversion

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/subversion-1.3.2-r4  USE="berkdb java nls perl python zlib -apache2 -bash-completion -emacs -nowebdav -ruby" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/neon-0.26.3  USE="nls ssl zlib -expat -socks5" 0 kB
```

Jak dam 

```
svn co https://arcon.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/arcon/trunk/overlay
```

 to otrzymuję"

```
Błędna instrukcja
```

Jak dam 

```
svn co http://arcon.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/arcon/trunk/overlay
```

to wszystko się ściąga.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Arfrever

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

>  *Arfrever wrote:*   Subversion używa Neon do obsługi protokołu HTTP. Pokaż wynik:
> 
> ```
> emerge -ptv neon subversion
> ```
> ...

 

Pokaż wynik przykładowo:

```
svn ls -v https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/httpd/httpd
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## w.tabin

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pokaż wynik przykładowo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
svn ls -v https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/httpd/httpd

Błędna instrukcja
```

Jak dam np. 

```
# svn ls -v http://arcon.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/arcon/trunk/overlay
```

to otrzymuję

```
   1007 morpheou              VII 26 17:35 app-admin/

   1037 lazy_bum              VIII 03 22:04 app-cdr/

    991 morpheou              VII 21 12:23 app-emulation/

   .....................

   1007 morpheou              VII 26 17:35 x11-plugins/

   1004 lazy_bum              VII 25 15:15 x11-themes/

   1007 morpheou              VII 26 17:35 x11-wm/

```

----------

## Belliash

```
morpheouss@PECET ~ $ svn ls -v https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/httpd/httpd

 562862 rpluem                sie 05 14:55 branches/

 493425 wrowe                 sty 06  2007 tags/

 562860 rpluem                sie 05 14:47 trunk/

 106756 brianp                lis 27  2004 vendor/

 494749 wrowe                 sty 10  2007 win32-msi/
```

bardzo ciekawa przypadlosc...

moze sprobuj uzyc subversion z ~?

```
morpheouss@PECET ~ $ epm -qa | grep subversion

subversion-1.4.4-r3
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> svn ls -v https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/httpd/httpd
> 
> ...

 

Ja podejrzewam problem z OpenSSL lub z procesorem. Na wszelki wypadek wykonaj:

```
emerge -1atv openssl neon subversion
```

Jeśli to nie pomoże, pokaż wynik:

```
emerge --info
```

Oczywiście nie zaszkodzi używać nowszy Subversion, szczególnie 1.5*   :Smile:  .

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Belliash

moze poprostu wsadzil jakies --as-needed to ldflags? ;P

wiem ze ze starym subversion tez rozne jajca mialem...

dlatego nowszy lepszy  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> moze poprostu wsadzil jakies --as-needed to ldflags? ;P

 

Ja używam "--as-needed" i nie mam żadnych problemów. "--as-needed" może powodować błędy typu "undefined reference" lub "undefined symbol".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## w.tabin

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja podejrzewam problem z OpenSSL lub z procesorem. Na wszelki wypadek wykonaj:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Co może być nie tak z procesorem?. To nie pomogło

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Jeśli to nie pomoże, pokaż wynik:
> 
> ```
> emerge --info
> ```
> ...

 

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.3 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 06 Aug 2007 06:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://www.idsoftware.com http://src.gentoo.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimpprint gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdk sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts trutype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xml2 xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vga nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Arfrever

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

> To nie pomogło

 

Wykonaj:

```
portageq has_version / sys-devel/gdb || emerge gdb
```

Następnie dodaj do CFLAGS / CXXFLAGS flagę "-ggdb3" i wykonaj:

```
emerge -1 openssl neon subversion
```

Następnie pokaż wynik:

```
gdb --args svn ls -v https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/httpd/httpd

run

quit
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Arfrever

Zapomniałem wcześniej...

Musisz dodać "nostrip" do FEATURES.

A poza tym to nie jest zdrowa kombinacja:

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (...) gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6.1-r0 (...)
> 
> ...

 

W związku z tym pokaż wynik:

```
emerge -ptv openssl
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Mon Aug 06, 2007 6:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

KURKA LUDZIE....

mowie wam... niech zaktualizuje subversion do najnowszej ~ i bedzie git.

stara wersja nie bedzie banglac z glibc 2.6 ...

----------

## w.tabin

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mowie wam... niech zaktualizuje subversion do najnowszej ~ i bedzie git.
> 
> stara wersja nie bedzie banglac z glibc 2.6 ...

 

```
emerge -pv subversion

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/subversion-1.4.4-r3  USE="berkdb java nls perl python -apache2 -bash-completion -emacs -nowebdav -ruby"
```

 i nie działa.

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> W związku z tym pokaż wynik:
> 
> ```
> emerge -ptv openssl
> ```
> ...

 

```
emerge -ptv openssl

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d  USE="zlib -bindist -emacs -sse2 -test"
```

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Następnie pokaż wynik:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
gdb --args svn ls -v https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/httpd/httpd

GNU gdb 6.6

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are

welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.

Type "show copying" to see the conditions.

There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "i686-pc-linux-gnu"...

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

(gdb) run

Starting program: /usr/bin/svn ls -v https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/httpd/httpd

Program received signal SIGILL, Illegal instruction.

0xb7bb84ca in ssl3_send_client_key_exchange (s=0x80ba628) at s3_clnt.c:2017

2017    s3_clnt.c: No such file or directory.

        in s3_clnt.c

(gdb) quit

The program is running.  Exit anyway? (y or n) y

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> gdb --args svn ls -v https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/httpd/httpd
> 
> ...

 

GCC 4.2 jest bardziej restrykcyjny. Funkcja ssl3_send_client_key_exchange posiada celowo wkompilowaną błędną instrukcję. Po nazwie funkcji można się domyślić, skąd ona pochodzi. Pewien plik "ChangeLog" wspomina nową rewizję pewnego pakietu wydaną w 2007-06-22.

Jeśli masz dalej problem ze znalezieniem rozwiązania, to w związku z niekompatybilnością następujących ustawień ...:

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (...) gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6.1-r0 (...)
> 
> ...

 ... Zmień ACCEPT_KEYWORDS na "~x86" i wykonaj:

```
emerge -uDNatv --with-bdeps=y world
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## w.tabin

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jeśli masz dalej problem ze znalezieniem rozwiązania, to w związku z niekompatybilnością następujących ustawień ...:
> 
>  *w.tabin wrote:*   
> ...

 

Mam dalej problem, ale na razie mogę ręcznie ściągać arcon-portage. Nie będę zmieniał ACCEPT_KEYWORDS na "~x86". Dzięki za wskazanie rozwiązania. Pozdrawiam

----------

## wodzik

```
BoLs ~ #  layman -a arcon-portage 

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn co "https://arcon.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/arcon/trunk/overlay//" "/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage""...

svn: żądanie PROPFIND nie powiodło się dla '/svnroot/arcon/trunk/overlay'

svn: PROPFIND z '/svnroot/arcon/trunk/overlay': 200 Ok (https://arcon.svn.sourceforge.net)

* Failed to add overlay "arcon-portage".

* Error was: Adding the overlay failed!

```

```
BoLs porty # svn co https://arcon.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/arcon/trunk/overlay portage-arcon 

svn: żądanie PROPFIND nie powiodło się dla '/svnroot/arcon/trunk/overlay'

svn: PROPFIND z '/svnroot/arcon/trunk/overlay': 200 Ok (https://arcon.svn.sourceforge.net)
```

jakies pomysly?

----------

## n0rbi666

Czy coś źle robię, czy xmms-mad brakuje dwóch patchy ? 

dokładniej 

http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/portage/media-plugins/xmms-mad/files//xmms-mad-0.8-mp3-header.patch

http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/portage/media-plugins/xmms-mad/files//xmms-mad-0.8-song_change.patch

o te chodzi  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Czy coś źle robię, czy xmms-mad brakuje dwóch patchy ? 
> 
> dokładniej 
> 
> http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/portage/media-plugins/xmms-mad/files//xmms-mad-0.8-mp3-header.patch
> ...

 

fixed

----------

## n0rbi666

xmms-scrobbler potrzebuje :

http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/portage/media-plugins/xmms-scrobbler/files/scrobbler.c.patch

http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/portage/media-plugins/xmms-scrobbler/files/xmms_scrobbler.c.patch

----------

## Belliash

powinno dzialac. w razie czego, wiesz co robic  :Wink: 

ew. zapraszam na #arcon @ freenode

to w realtime w 10 minut poprawimy wszystko, gdyby bylo tego wiecej  :Very Happy: 

-----------------

Dorzucam ebuilda do Cougar! v3.0.8

----------

## Kajan

Nie wiem ale dziś dodano jakiś patch dla kde-misc/yakuake-2.8_beta1 po re-emerge jakoś tak dziwnie rwie po wcisnięciu F12 nie wyłania się płynnie. chowanie jest OK.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> Nie wiem ale dziś dodano jakiś patch dla kde-misc/yakuake-2.8_beta1 po re-emerge jakoś tak dziwnie rwie po wcisnięciu F12 nie wyłania się płynnie. chowanie jest OK.
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

hmm...

sprawe moze my rozwiazac tak:

w overlayu zmienie nazwe ebuilda na -r1 i se go zamaskujesz i bedzie wtedy uzywac -r0 z portage

albo wylaczysz te animacje...

dlaczego tak jest?

dlatego ze yakuake powoduje segfaulty X11 w chwili gdy sie chowa jezeli uzywamy beryla lub compiza.

dodana lata eliminuje segfaulty ale dodaje tez efekt uboczny o ktorym wspomniales  :Wink: 

to co zrobic? -r1? Czy wylaczysz animacje?  :Smile: 

----------

## wodzik

udalo mi sie poradzic. zamiast http://arcong.ath.cx/DATA/overlay/arcon-overlay.txt w layman.cfg wstawilem http://wklej.org/txt/9cfe239dc0 , rozniacy sie tym ze zamiast https jest http. swoja droga dziwne, bo moj sys cos ostatnio sobie chyba nie radzi z https. jakis czas temu firefox sie buntowal jak na poczte wchodzilem, zrekompilowalem i jest git. co do laymana, a wlasciwie subversion to nie mam pojecia o co mu chodzi.

----------

## manwe_

smplayer:

```
Writing log to portinglog.txt

make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.

 *

 * ERROR: media-video/smplayer-0.5.21 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   smplayer-0.5.21.ebuild, line 58:   Called die

 *

 * emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-video:smplayer-0.5.21:20070811-170133.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portages/layman/arcon-portage/'

 *

```

```
# emerge smplayer

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/smplayer-0.5.21  USE="qt4 -kde" 0 kB [1]

```

W systemie nie mam qt3, tylko qt4.

----------

## mysiar

smplayer

a ja musiałem zmienić SRC_URI na

```
SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${P}.tar.gz"
```

 bo nie mogło źródeł sciągnąć i wydaje mi się, że ten zapis jest bardziej Gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

smplayer

Okazało się, że wymaga Qt3 tak czy inaczej [przydałoby się do zależności wrzucić]. Na Qt4 przenoszony jest dopiero teraz. Sprawdziłem najnowszy pre-release (http://smplayer.sourceforge.net/porting/smplayer-0.5.29-qt4-0814.tar.bz2) i póki co działa ok. 

glibc

2.6.1 jest w Portage, KEYWORDS="" w overlay'u blokuje oficjalny ebuild.

----------

## Belliash

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> smplayer
> 
> Okazało się, że wymaga Qt3 tak czy inaczej [przydałoby się do zależności wrzucić]. Na Qt4 przenoszony jest dopiero teraz. Sprawdziłem najnowszy pre-release (http://smplayer.sourceforge.net/porting/smplayer-0.5.29-qt4-0814.tar.bz2) i póki co działa ok. 
> 
> glibc
> ...

 

jesli chodzi o glibc to powinno byc oka

----------

## sebas86

Kolejny ebuild do kolekcji, tym razem mało poważny gadżet na pulpit.  :Smile: 

Strona domowa: http://dindinx.net/hotbabe/.

Poprawiony ebuild: http://chomikuj.pl/sebas86/publiczne/Ebuilds

Zrzuty ekranu: zimne CPU, gorące CPU.

Opis: Hot Babe to monitor użycia procesora. Im CPU bardziej podgrzewa atmosferę tym panna jest skąpiej ubrana.  :Wink:  Program oczywiście dla użytkowników pełnoletnich. Jeśli komuś nie odpowiada grafika sam może stworzyć własną i wykorzystać w programie.

Co do ebuilda, oryginalny zawierał w zależnościach gdk-pixbuf, który został wcielony do gtk+ (jeśli się mylę poprawcie mnie) oraz błędne sumy. Pozostała treść nieruszona.  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Spotkałem to kiedyś  :Wink:  Niestety miałem wtedy Debiana i za cholere nie udało mi się uruchomić paczki  :Wink: 

Wrócę z roboty to zaproszę panią na pulpit  :Wink: 

EDIT

działa wam --geometry ? bo u mnie totalnie to zlewa czy z command-line, czy w configu dopisę, a chwycić myszką się jej jakoś nie da  :Sad: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> smplayer
> 
> Okazało się, że wymaga Qt3 tak czy inaczej [przydałoby się do zależności wrzucić]. Na Qt4 przenoszony jest dopiero teraz. Sprawdziłem najnowszy pre-release (http://smplayer.sourceforge.net/porting/smplayer-0.5.29-qt4-0814.tar.bz2) i póki co działa ok. 
> 
> 

 

Wersja 0.5.41 przeportowana na qt4 w arcon. (-:

----------

## znal

coś jest nie tak z ebuildem gfxboot

chyba złe SRC_URI:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-26.src.rpm'

--18:42:25--  http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-26.src.rpm

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-26.src.rpm'

Resolving gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl... 62.93.32.21

Connecting to gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl|62.93.32.21|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

18:42:25 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-26.src.rpm'

--18:42:25--  http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-26.src.rpm

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-26.src.rpm'

Resolving gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl... 153.19.33.225

Connecting to gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl|153.19.33.225|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

18:42:25 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.po.opole.pl/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-26.src.rpm'

--18:42:25--  http://gentoo.po.opole.pl/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-26.src.rpm

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-26.src.rpm'

Resolving gentoo.po.opole.pl... 217.173.198.6

Connecting to gentoo.po.opole.pl|217.173.198.6|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

18:42:25 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-26.src.rpm'

--18:42:25--  ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-26.src.rpm

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-26.src.rpm'

Resolving gentoo.po.opole.pl... 217.173.198.6

Connecting to gentoo.po.opole.pl|217.173.198.6|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR gfxboot-3.3.24-26.src.rpm ...

No such file `gfxboot-3.3.24-26.src.rpm'.

>>> Downloading 'http://download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/gfxboot-3.3.24-26.src.rpm'

--18:42:26--  http://download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/gfxboot-3.3.24-26.src.rpm

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-26.src.rpm'

Resolving download.opensuse.org... 195.135.221.130

Connecting to download.opensuse.org|195.135.221.130|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

18:42:26 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'gfxboot-3.3.24-26.src.rpm'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26'

 * Messages for package media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26:

 * Fetch failed for 'media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26'

```

----------

## kfiaciarka

wcale nie  :Wink:  po prostu ten src rpm zniknął z repozytorium opensuse  :Wink:  (nie tylko gentoo sie rozwija). zwyczajnie wejdz na tego ich ftp sciagnij paczke i wedytuj ebuild zeby współgrał z nowa wersja. No i mogłes nie usuwac źródeł jeśli je ściągnąłes wczesniej  :Wink: 

----------

## matiit

Problem zgłaszam  :Smile: 

```

!!! Couldn't download 'smplayer-themes-0.1.3.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'x11-themes/smplayer-themes-0.1.3'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

----------

## kacper

ja też 

```

>>> Downloading 'http://download.sopcast.org/download/sp-sc.tgz'

--13:07:49--  http://download.sopcast.org/download/sp-sc.tgz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/sp-sc.tgz'

Translacja download.sopcast.org... 220.152.251.193

Connecting to download.sopcast.org|220.152.251.193|:80... połączono.

Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 404 /download/sp-sc.tgz

13:07:51 BŁĄD 404: /download/sp-sc.tgz.

!!! Couldn't download 'sp-sc.tgz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'net-p2p/sopcast-bin-1.0.2'

 * Messages for package net-p2p/sopcast-bin-1.0.2:

 * Fetch failed for 'net-p2p/sopcast-bin-1.0.2'

```

i

```

>>> Emerging (8 of 8) media-sound/exaile-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Not marked as unpacked; recreating WORKDIR...

>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion check out start -->

 *      repository: svn://jbother.org/usr/local/svn/exaile/trunk

svn: Nieudane połączenie z komputerem 'jbother.org': Połączenie odrzucone

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/exaile-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 768:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called subversion_src_unpack

 *   subversion.eclass, line 254:   Called subversion_fetch

 *   subversion.eclass, line 173:   Called die

 * 

 * subversion.eclass: can't fetch from svn://jbother.org/usr/local/svn/exaile/trunk.

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/exaile-9999/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## znal

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> wcale nie  po prostu ten src rpm zniknął z repozytorium opensuse  (nie tylko gentoo sie rozwija). zwyczajnie wejdz na tego ich ftp sciagnij paczke i wedytuj ebuild zeby współgrał z nowa wersja. No i mogłes nie usuwac źródeł jeśli je ściągnąłes wczesniej 

 

dobra, wyedytowałem ebuilda, wygenerowalem nowego digesta no i zessało się ok, ale pojawił się inny problem:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26 to /

 * gfxboot-3.3.33-2.src.rpm RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * gfxboot-3.3.33-2.src.rpm SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * gfxboot-3.3.33-2.src.rpm SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * gfxboot-3.3.33-2.src.rpm size ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking gfxboot-3.3.33-2.src.rpm ;-) ...                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gfxboot-3.3.33-2.src.rpm to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26/work

>>> Unpacking gfxboot-3.3.33.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26/work

>>> Unpacking Lenovo.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26/work

>>> Unpacking NLD.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26/work

>>> Unpacking SLES.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26/work

>>> Unpacking SuSE.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26/work

>>> Unpacking Zen.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26/work

 * /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26/work/gfxboot-3.3.24

 * /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26/work/gfxboot-3.3.24.26

mv: cannot stat `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26/work/gfxboot-3.3.24': No such file or directory

 * Applying bininstall.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: bininstall.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/media-gfx/gfxboot/files/bininstall.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26/temp/bininstall.patch-5895.out

 *

 * ERROR: media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 768:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

 *   gfxboot-3.3.24.26.ebuild, line 40:   Called epatch '/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/media-gfx/gfxboot/files/bininstall.patch'

 *   eutils.eclass, line 304:   Called die

 *

 * Failed Patch: bininstall.patch!

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26:

 * Failed Patch: bininstall.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/media-gfx/gfxboot/files/bininstall.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26/temp/bininstall.patch-5895.out

 *

 * ERROR: media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 768:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

 *   gfxboot-3.3.24.26.ebuild, line 40:   Called epatch '/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/media-gfx/gfxboot/files/bininstall.patch'

 *   eutils.eclass, line 304:   Called die

 *

 * Failed Patch: bininstall.patch!

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26/temp/build.log'.

```

koral ~ # cat /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.26/temp/bininstall.patch-5895.out

```
***** bininstall.patch *****

============================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/media-gfx/gfxboot/files/bininstall.patch

============================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- Makefile.old       2006-09-14 16:02:58.000000000 +0600

|+++ Makefile   2007-03-28 19:10:21.000000000 +0600

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

============================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p1 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/media-gfx/gfxboot/files/bininstall.patch

============================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- Makefile.old       2006-09-14 16:02:58.000000000 +0600

|+++ Makefile   2007-03-28 19:10:21.000000000 +0600

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

============================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p2 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/media-gfx/gfxboot/files/bininstall.patch

============================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- Makefile.old       2006-09-14 16:02:58.000000000 +0600

|+++ Makefile   2007-03-28 19:10:21.000000000 +0600

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

============================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p3 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/media-gfx/gfxboot/files/bininstall.patch

============================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- Makefile.old       2006-09-14 16:02:58.000000000 +0600

|+++ Makefile   2007-03-28 19:10:21.000000000 +0600

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

============================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p4 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/media-gfx/gfxboot/files/bininstall.patch

============================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- Makefile.old       2006-09-14 16:02:58.000000000 +0600

|+++ Makefile   2007-03-28 19:10:21.000000000 +0600

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored
```

plik usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/media-gfx/gfxboot/files/bininstall.patch istnieje, więc nie wiem o co chodzi

----------

## ar_it

Mam problem z smplayerem z arcona

```

g++ -c -pipe -march=pentium-m -Os -pipe -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT3_SUPPORT -DQT3_SUPPORT_WARNINGS -DDATA_PATH=\"/usr/share/smplayer\" -DDOC_PATH=\"/usr/share/doc/smplayer-0.5.44\" -DTRANSLATION_PATH=\"/usr/share/smplayer/translations\" -DCONF_PATH=\"/etc/smplayer\" -DTHEMES_PATH=\""/usr"/share/smplayer/themes\" -DSHORTCUTS_PATH=\""/usr"/share/smplayer/shortcuts\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4 -I.moc -I.ui -o .obj/recents.o recents.cpp

recents.cpp: In member function ‘void Recents::add(QString)’:

recents.cpp:41: warning: ‘find’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qlist.h:277)

recents.cpp:45: warning: ‘fromLast’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qstringlist.h:115)

/usr/bin/moc -DQT3_SUPPORT -DQT3_SUPPORT_WARNINGS -DDATA_PATH=\"/usr/share/smplayer\" -DDOC_PATH=\"/usr/share/doc/smplayer-0.5.44\" -DTRANSLATION_PATH=\"/usr/share/smplayer/translations\" -DCONF_PATH=\"/etc/smplayer\" -DTHEMES_PATH=\""/usr"/share/smplayer/themes\" -DSHORTCUTS_PATH=\""/usr"/share/smplayer/shortcuts\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4 -I.moc -I.ui core.h -o .moc/moc_core.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -march=pentium-m -Os -pipe -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT3_SUPPORT -DQT3_SUPPORT_WARNINGS -DDATA_PATH=\"/usr/share/smplayer\" -DDOC_PATH=\"/usr/share/doc/smplayer-0.5.44\" -DTRANSLATION_PATH=\"/usr/share/smplayer/translations\" -DCONF_PATH=\"/etc/smplayer\" -DTHEMES_PATH=\""/usr"/share/smplayer/themes\" -DSHORTCUTS_PATH=\""/usr"/share/smplayer/shortcuts\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4 -I.moc -I.ui -o .obj/core.o core.cpp

core.cpp: In member function ‘void Core::finishRestart()’:

core.cpp:734: warning: ‘ID’ may be used uninitialized in this function

core.cpp:733: warning: ‘type’ may be used uninitialized in this function

/usr/bin/moc -DQT3_SUPPORT -DQT3_SUPPORT_WARNINGS -DDATA_PATH=\"/usr/share/smplayer\" -DDOC_PATH=\"/usr/share/doc/smplayer-0.5.44\" -DTRANSLATION_PATH=\"/usr/share/smplayer/translations\" -DCONF_PATH=\"/etc/smplayer\" -DTHEMES_PATH=\""/usr"/share/smplayer/themes\" -DSHORTCUTS_PATH=\""/usr"/share/smplayer/shortcuts\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4 -I.moc -I.ui logwindow.h -o .moc/moc_logwindow.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -march=pentium-m -Os -pipe -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT3_SUPPORT -DQT3_SUPPORT_WARNINGS -DDATA_PATH=\"/usr/share/smplayer\" -DDOC_PATH=\"/usr/share/doc/smplayer-0.5.44\" -DTRANSLATION_PATH=\"/usr/share/smplayer/translations\" -DCONF_PATH=\"/etc/smplayer\" -DTHEMES_PATH=\""/usr"/share/smplayer/themes\" -DSHORTCUTS_PATH=\""/usr"/share/smplayer/shortcuts\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4 -I.moc -I.ui -o .obj/logwindow.o logwindow.cpp

In file included from logwindow.h:22,

                 from logwindow.cpp:19:

.ui/ui_logwindowbase.h:13:42: error: Qt3Support/Q3MimeSourceFactory: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [.obj/logwindow.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/smplayer-0.5.44/work/smplayer-0.5.44/src'

make: *** [src/smplayer] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-video/smplayer-0.5.44 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   smplayer-0.5.44.ebuild, line 27:   Called die

 *

 * emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/smplayer-0.5.44/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/
```

Na wszelki wypadek 

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.1  USE="cups dbus gif jpeg opengl png ssl tiff xinerama zlib -accessibility -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -qt3support -sqlite -sqlite3" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0
```

----------

## lazy_bum

@ar_it

Te wersje smplayera są oznaczone na stronie "producenta" jako niestabilne. Wcześniej były snapshoty, teraz są juz wersjonowane normalnie, ale przejście na qt4 jeszcze nie jest skończone, więc proponuję używać ostatniej stabilnej wersji pod qt3, czyli 0.5.21.

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> Problem zgłaszam :)
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! Couldn't download 'smplayer-themes-0.1.3.tar.gz'. Aborting.
> ...

 

Pojawiła się nowa wersja, szkoda, ze autor tak szybko kasuje poprzednie (zresztą kiedyś robił tak samo z samym smplayerem ;-)

 *kacper wrote:*   

> ja też 
> 
> ```
> 
> >>> Downloading 'http://download.sopcast.org/download/sp-sc.tgz'
> ...

 

Panowie (panie?) od sopcasta to najlepsze dowcipasy, zmieniają sobie nazwy archiwum co jakiś czas wg jakiegoś tajemniczego `widzimisię'. W każdym razie ebuild poprawiony, do następnego razu przynajmniej. (-;

::edit::

Jeszcze mały news odnośnie tego co się zmieniło:

- games-arcade/bitefusion -- trafił do portage.

+ games-action/a7xpg

+ games-action/area2048

+ games-action/es

+ games-action/gradleunison

+ games-action/gunroar

+ games-action/gunroarhi

+ games-action/laadun-takaa-stadia

+ games-action/mucade

+ games-action/parsec47

+ games-action/projectl

+ games-action/tatan

+ games-action/titanion

+ games-action/torustrooper

+ games-action/torustrooperpure

+ games-action/tumikifighters

+ games-action/valandrick

+ dev-libs/bulletss

----------

## ar_it

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> @ar_it
> 
> Te wersje smplayera są oznaczone na stronie "producenta" jako niestabilne. Wcześniej były snapshoty, teraz są juz wersjonowane normalnie, ale przejście na qt4 jeszcze nie jest skończone, więc proponuję używać ostatniej stabilnej wersji pod qt3, czyli 0.5.21.
> 
> 

 

Przeglądam regularnie stronę smplayera 

Wiedziałem że to wersja rozwojowa, choć autor twierdzi że to przepisanie na qt4 zostało zakończone.

P.S.

Jest już smplayer 0.5.45

----------

## lazy_bum

Jeszcze kilka numerków temu w Changelogu było:

 *Quote:*   

> Version 0.5.40 
> 
> * Ported to Qt 4. Easy to say but it took almost 2 months, and it's not completely finished yet (still using some deprecated functions).

 

W każdym razie bump do nowej wersji zrobiony, u mnie działa bez problemu. (-:

----------

## kacper

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Panowie (panie?) od sopcasta to najlepsze dowcipasy, zmieniają sobie nazwy archiwum co jakiś czas wg jakiegoś tajemniczego `widzimisię'. W każdym razie ebuild poprawiony, do następnego razu przynajmniej. (-;
> 
> 

 

Jednak trzeba poczekać aż ktoś poprawi teraz kod GUI  :Smile: 

```

sp-sc: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

```

a z exaile da się coś zrobić?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *kacper wrote:*   

>  *lazy_bum wrote:*   
> 
> Panowie (panie?) od sopcasta to najlepsze dowcipasy, zmieniają sobie nazwy archiwum co jakiś czas wg jakiegoś tajemniczego `widzimisię'. W każdym razie ebuild poprawiony, do następnego razu przynajmniej. (-;
> 
>  
> ...

 

Które GUI? sopcast-bin tworzy symlink /usr/bin/sp-sc -> /usr/bin/sp-sc-auth, więc wszystko powinno działać (u mnie qsopcast działa).

----------

## kacper

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Które GUI? sopcast-bin tworzy symlink /usr/bin/sp-sc -> /usr/bin/sp-sc-auth, więc wszystko powinno działać (u mnie qsopcast działa).
> 
> 

 

No u mnie mu się to nie udaje, niestety.

Podczas klikania na kanał jest błąd taki jak w poprzednim poście.

```

kacper@legion:~/ > ls -al /usr/bin/sp-*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 VIII 28 16:03 /usr/bin/sp-sc -> /usr/bin/sp-sc-auth

kacper@legion:~/ > 

```

link jest na czerwono, więc teoretycznie go nie ma  :Smile: 

tutaj chyba jest coś nie tak :

```

>>> Install sopcast-bin-1.0.2 into /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/sopcast-bin-1.0.2/image/ category net-p2p

/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/net-p2p/sopcast-bin/sopcast-bin-1.0.2.ebuild: line 36: cd: /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/sopcast-bin-1.0.2/work/sp-sc/: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

!!! dobin: sp-sc-auth does not exist

!!! dobin: sp-so-auth does not exist

```

----------

## lazy_bum

 *kacper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> >>> Install sopcast-bin-1.0.2 into /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/sopcast-bin-1.0.2/image/ category net-p2p
> ...

 

Racja, mój błąd. Nie zwróciłem na to uwagi... (a dowcipnisie pozmieniali także katalogi wewnątrz .tgz.... ;-)

Odnośnie smplayera, zaistniało podejrzenie, że wymaga on qt4 skompilowanego z flagą qt3support czy osoba (osoby?), którym się smplayer wykłada mogą potwierdzić posiadanie tej flagi?

::edit::

Dopisane z jaką flagą to qt4 ma byś skompilowane...

::edit2::

@ar_it

Już się dopatrzyłem komu się wykładał smplayer. Jeżeli chcesz/możesz, spróbuj qt4 z flagą j.w.

----------

## znal

a co z tym gfxboot? (pisałem parę postów powyżej)

----------

## matiit

znal 

trzeba zmienić nazwe ebuilda na taką jaki jest src.rpm na stronie novella... jest nawet na wiki

----------

## ar_it

```

emerge -Dupv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/media-video/smplayer/smplayer-0.5.21.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1738

!!! Expected: 1721

 /!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/media-video/smplayer/smplayer-0.5.21.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1738

!!! Expected: 1721

 /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "media-video/smplayer" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-video/smplayer-0.5.45 (masked by: corruption)

- media-video/smplayer-0.5.21 (masked by: corruption)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-themes/smplayer-themes-0.1.4" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for x11-themes/smplayer-themes

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Ooops

```

emerge -Dupv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

[ebuild     U ] media-video/smplayer-0.5.45 [0.5.21] USE="(-kde%*) (-qt4%)" 538 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/smplayer-themes-0.1.4 [0.1.3] 1,016 kB [1]

Total: 2 packages (2 upgrades), Size of downloads: 1,553 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage

g++ -c -pipe -march=pentium-m -Os -pipe -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT3_SUPPORT -DQT3_SUPPORT_WARNINGS -DDATA_PATH=\"/usr/share/smplayer\" -DDOC_PATH=\"/usr/share/doc/smplayer-0.5.45\" -DTRANSLATION_PATH=\"/usr/share/smplayer/translations\" -DCONF_PATH=\"/etc/smplayer\" -DTHEMES_PATH=\""/usr"/share/smplayer/themes\" -DSHORTCUTS_PATH=\""/usr"/share/smplayer/shortcuts\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4 -I.moc -I.ui -o .obj/logwindow.o logwindow.cpp

In file included from logwindow.h:22,

                 from logwindow.cpp:19:

.ui/ui_logwindowbase.h:13:42: error: Qt3Support/Q3MimeSourceFactory: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [.obj/logwindow.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/smplayer-0.5.45/work/smplayer-0.5.45/src'

make: *** [src/smplayer] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-video/smplayer-0.5.45 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   smplayer-0.5.45.ebuild, line 27:   Called die

 *

 * emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/smplayer-0.5.45/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

----------

## SlashBeast

wykonaj ebuild smplayer*ebuild digest. Ja to zrobilem odrazu nawet mi do głowy nie przyszło zgłaszać błąd.  :Smile: 

----------

## ar_it

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> wykonaj ebuild smplayer*ebuild digest. Ja to zrobilem odrazu nawet mi do głowy nie przyszło zgłaszać błąd. 

 

Z takimi pierdołkami to ja sobie radzę ciekawszy jest błąd kompilacji

----------

## lazy_bum

 *ar_it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> .ui/ui_logwindowbase.h:13:42: error: Qt3Support/Q3MimeSourceFactory: No such file or directory
> ...

 

*sigh* Mam rozumieć, że masz już qt4 z flagą qt3support i nic ona w tym wypadku nie dała?

----------

## ar_it

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *ar_it wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> .ui/ui_logwindowbase.h:13:42: error: Qt3Support/Q3MimeSourceFactory: No such file or directory
> ...

 

No widzisz, nie pomyślałem, a mówią że myślenie nie boli   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kacper

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Racja, mój błąd. Nie zwróciłem na to uwagi... (a dowcipnisie pozmieniali także katalogi wewnątrz .tgz.... 
> 
> 

 

Dzięki, działa  :Smile:  Jeszcze fix do exaile by się przydał przy okazji  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *ar_it wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   wykonaj ebuild smplayer*ebuild digest. Ja to zrobilem odrazu nawet mi do głowy nie przyszło zgłaszać błąd.  
> 
> Z takimi pierdołkami to ja sobie radzę ciekawszy jest błąd kompilacji

 

```
     Tue Aug 28 16:16:24 2007 >>> media-video/smplayer-0.5.45

       merge time: 2 minutes and 32 seconds.

```

U mnie poszło wzorowo, bez błędów. Z tego co widze, po błędzie jakie dostajesz, brak Ci flagi qt3support dla qt-4.

----------

## ar_it

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *ar_it wrote:*    *SlashBeast wrote:*   wykonaj ebuild smplayer*ebuild digest. Ja to zrobilem odrazu nawet mi do głowy nie przyszło zgłaszać błąd.  
> 
> Z takimi pierdołkami to ja sobie radzę ciekawszy jest błąd kompilacji 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dzięki już zrobione i działa.

P.S.

Tak z ciekawości, czy smplayer w najnowszej wersji ma możliwość obsługiwania okien dialogowych KDE?

----------

## Spaulding

mozecie dodac ekg2-0.1 i moc-2.4.3 ?  :Smile:  bd bardzo wdzieczny ;]

----------

## lazy_bum

 *CzErYnA wrote:*   

> mozecie dodac ekg2-0.1 i moc-2.4.3 ? :-) bd bardzo wdzieczny ;]

 

Chyba nie ma sensu dublować jeszcze większej ilości pakietów, które są w oficjalnym drzewie. Proponuję zgłosić buga "version bump", zazwyczaj dość szybko to działa. (-:

@ar_it

Nie mam pojęcia, nie mam KDE.

@kacper

W życiu nie widziałem exaile, dodaj ten błąd do tego wątku lub, ku uciesze Morpheoussa, na naszą bugzillę.

W ogóle jakieś poważniejsze błędy proponuję tutaj zgłaszać, bo "lider" overlaya nie jest biegły w języku polskim. (-:

::edit::

Ślepota nie boli, nawet nie popatrzyłem na ten błąd exaile. Ebuild przeszedł mały remont i wszystko powinno działać, zapraszam do testowania.

----------

## sebas86

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Jak posługiwać się Laymanem?
> 
> [...]
> 
>  Edytujemy plik /etc/layman/layman.cfg i dopisujemy na koncu: http://arcong.ath.cx/DATA/overlay/arcon-overlay.txt
> ...

 

Przydałoby się uściślić, że wpis ten należy dodać zaraz za linkami w sekcji (?) overlays. Może nic wielkiego ale w swoim /etc/layman/layman.cfg mam jeszcze jakieś ustawienia za tym i po prostu przejechałem się na doklejeniu tego adresu na szybko.  :Wink: 

----------

## ffurbo

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   Jak posługiwać się Laymanem?
> 
> [...]
> 
>  Edytujemy plik /etc/layman/layman.cfg i dopisujemy na koncu: http://arcong.ath.cx/DATA/overlay/arcon-overlay.txt
> ...

 

Przyłączam się, również się na tym złapałem

----------

## wodzik

smplayer-themes jest stary, przez to ma problemy z zciagnieciem zrodel. a tak propo smplayer-themes, wie ktos jak tego uzywac? bo w opcjach nie znalazlem nic odnosnie wygladu smplayera.

----------

## wirus

Ustawienia -> Interfejs: Wybierz ikony, Style

----------

## wodzik

myslalem ze bedzie mial cos w stylu skorek, a to chodzi o zmiane zwyklych stylow kde ;/. takie cos porogramy powinny miec domyslnie.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> smplayer-themes jest stary

 

Bump do 1.8, jakoś szybko przeleciały wersje 1.5-1.7. \-:

----------

## ar_it

```

layman -S

*

* Failed to sync overlay "arcon-portage".

* Error was: Syncing overlay "arcon-portage" returned status 256!

```

Czy cos z overlayem sie dzieje?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *ar_it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> layman -S
> ...

 

Works fine for me. Mogłby być jakieś problemy z sourceforge, kto wie.

----------

## ar_it

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *ar_it wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> layman -S
> ...

 

Ok, usunąłem i dodałem repozytorium i jakoś poszło

----------

## Yatmai

Kurde, panowie mget ma babola w ebuildzie. Tu jest poprawiona wersja:

http://87.239.170.213/pliki/mget-1.16.ebuild

Podmieńcie przy okazji, bo to taki głupi błąd, że wymaga net-video/mplayer  :Very Happy: 

----------

## v7n

[REQUEST]

Proponuję dodać cplay z patch'ami, które są tutaj ( np jako flagi USE ).

dzięki  :Smile: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *v7n wrote:*   

> [REQUEST]
> 
> Proponuję dodać cplay z patch'ami, które są tutaj ( np jako flagi USE ).
> 
> dzięki :-)

 

cplay dodany. Dorzuciłem też smplayer-9999, czyli ebuild korzystający z SVN (pojawiły się jakieś dziwne releasy na stronie).

::edit::

Dziwny smplayer już znikł, ale ebuild może się przydać na przyszłość. (-;

----------

## kacper

Byłaby możliwość dodania poprawionego xf86-input-mouse? 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=192657

----------

## quosek

a ja bym prosil o wrzucenie nowszej wersji filezilli (juz wypuscili 3.0.1)

----------

## soltys

a ja bym prosil o ebuilda do pype

http://pype.sourceforge.net/index.shtml

----------

## lazy_bum

Aktaulnie jestem zawalony robotą, więc lagi z dodawaniem mogą sięgnąć kilku dni.

Wpadłem na chwilę zobaczyć co z "powered by Gentoo". (-;

----------

## ar_it

A ja poproszę o dodanie ebuilda do najnowszego kgtk

a oto i ebuild

kgtk-0.9.1.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/kde-misc/kgtk/kgtk-0.8.ebuild,v 1.3 2007/01/05 17:01:45 flameeyes Exp $

inherit kde

MY_P=${P/kgtk/KGtk}

DESCRIPTION="Allows *some* Gtk applications to use KDE's file dialogs when run under KDE"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=36077"

SRC_URI="http://home.freeuk.com/cpdrummond/${MY_P}.tar.bz2"

S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.6"

need-kde 3.4

src_compile() {

        cd ${S}

        cmake \

                -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX:PATH=${KDEDIR} \

                . || die "cmake (configure) failed"

        emake || die "emake failed"

}

pkg_postinst() {

        elog "To see the kde-file-selector in a gtk-application, just do:"

        echo "cd /usr/local/bin"

        echo "ln -s /usr/bin/kgtk-wrapper application(eg. firefox)"

        elog "Make sure that /usr/local/bin is before /usr/bin in your \$PATH"

        elog

        elog "You need to restart kde and be sure to change your symlinks to non-.sh"

}

```

__

UPDATE

Poprawiłem ebuilda, teraz powinien się kompilować

----------

## Poe

tutaj https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4274918-highlight-.html jest nowszy i ufjuczerowany (depsy i use) ebuild do songbirda niz ten co macie w repo. prosze o dodanie  :Smile: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *quosek wrote:*   

> a ja bym prosil o wrzucenie nowszej wersji filezilli (juz wypuscili 3.0.1)

 

Co do "fajlzilli" to chyba poczekamy na jakiś stabilny wxGTK, bo jak na razie to działa jak chce. Tutaj jest dość dużo informacji na ten temat i dlaczego nie ma go jeszcze w portage. Obawiam się, że to też oznacza zawieszenie innych projektów opartych na wersji 2.8+.

Najlepiej to chyba oddaje tekst z wxwidgets.eclass:

 *Quote:*   

> #	NOTE - THIS IS INCOMPLETE
> 
> #	well.. the eclass is done, but without the wx-config wrapper it's kind of
> 
> #	useless

 

@Poe

Fixed!

@ar_it

Chociaż niechętnie dubluję pakiety z oficjalnego portage, to także Fixed!

@quosek

Filezilla zamaskowana (patrz wyżej)

::edit::

+ media-video/aegisub

+ media-libs/asa

+ media-libs/libass

----------

## ar_it

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @ar_it
> 
> Chociaż niechętnie dubluję pakiety z oficjalnego portage, to także Fixed!
> ...

 

To ja poproszę zamianę tego ebuilda - tym z bugzilli

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=194887

dzięki i pozdrawiam

----------

## Kajan

Nowy swiftfox w wersji 2.0.0.7 jest.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## largo3

```
root # emerge -a zsh

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "app-text/yodl".

(dependency required by "app-shells/zsh-4.3.99" [ebuild])
```

Taki zonk.   :Smile: 

----------

## muzg

ktos mogl by napisac ebuilda do nowego fglrx i vmware-workstation ?? albo dac linka

----------

## manwe_

Z tego co widzę na stronie vmware, najnowsza wersja to 6.0.1, w portage jest 6.0.1.55017... przegapiłem coś?

----------

## muzg

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Z tego co widzę na stronie vmware, najnowsza wersja to 6.0.1, w portage jest 6.0.1.55017... przegapiłem coś?

 

co najmniej 3 tygodnie...

napisze mi ktos ebuilda do fglrxa?? dziala wogole z xorgiem 1.4?

----------

## Drainer

SMPlayer 0.5.61 ebuild

```
# Copyright 2006-2007 Arcon Group

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Id: smplayer-0.5.41.ebuild $

inherit qt4

DESCRIPTION="A great Qt mplayer front-end"

HOMEPAGE="http://smplayer.sourceforge.net/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/sourceforge/smplayer/${P}.tar.bz2"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="( $(qt4_min_version 4.2.0) )

        media-video/mplayer"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

src_compile() {

        emake   PREFIX=\\\"/usr\\\" \

                CONF_PATH=\\\"/etc/${PN}\\\" \

                DATA_PATH=\\\"/usr/share/${PN}\\\" \

                TRANSLATION_PATH=\\\"/usr/share/${PN}/translations\\\" \

                DOC_PATH=\\\"/usr/share/doc/${P}\\\" || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

        einstall PREFIX="${D}/usr" \

                DOC_PATH="${D}/usr/share/doc/${P}" \

                CONF_PREFIX="${D}" || die "Failed to install smplayer"

        dodoc Changelog

}

```

----------

## Belliash

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> Nowy swiftfox w wersji 2.0.0.7 jest.
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

w overlayu

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Drainer wrote:*   

> SMPlayer 0.5.61 ebuild
> 
> ```
> *ciach*
> 
> ...

 

Erm... a skąd niby brać tego smplayera? Cytując stronę domową:

 *Quote:*   

> Development packages
> 
> Currently there's no svn (or similar), so development sources are available as normal tar.gz packages. 
> 
> 	Development version: smplayer-0.5.60.tar.bz2 (~ 600 KB)
> ...

 

i download:

```
 smplayer-0.5.59.tar.bz2 12-Sep-2007 17:10   562k  tar archive

 smplayer-0.5.60.tar.bz2 19-Sep-2007 15:11   578k  tar archive

 smplayer-SVN-r63.tar..> 18-Sep-2007 10:43   583k  tar archive

 smplayer-themes-0.1...> 06-Sep-2007 16:14   1.9M  tar archive
```

::edit::

Ok, zwracam honor. smplayer pojawił się niezgodnie z tradycją (czyli homepage i download). Tym razem jest changelog na forum (to akurat normalne) i jest paczka na SF.net (to już nie jest normalne ;-). Dzięki za ebuild, ale pozwolę sobie użyć innego.

----------

## Spaulding

 *largo3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root # emerge -a zsh
> 
> ...

 

poprawi to ktos ?

----------

## Belliash

 *CzErYnA wrote:*   

>  *largo3 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> root # emerge -a zsh
> 
> ...

 

svn up

----------

## Spaulding

```
( \

       for modfile in Zsh/mod_cap.yo Zsh/mod_clone.yo Zsh/mod_compctl.yo Zsh/mod_complete.yo Zsh/mod_complist.yo Zsh/mod_computil.yo Zsh/mod_curses.yo Zsh/mod_datetime.yo Zsh/mod_deltochar.yo Zsh/mod_example.yo Zsh/mod_files.yo Zsh/mod_mapfile.yo Zsh/mod_mathfunc.yo Zsh/mod_newuser.yo Zsh/mod_parameter.yo Zsh/mod_pcre.yo Zsh/mod_regex.yo Zsh/mod_sched.yo Zsh/mod_socket.yo Zsh/mod_stat.yo  Zsh/mod_system.yo Zsh/mod_tcp.yo Zsh/mod_termcap.yo Zsh/mod_terminfo.yo Zsh/mod_zftp.yo Zsh/mod_zle.yo Zsh/mod_zleparameter.yo Zsh/mod_zprof.yo Zsh/mod_zpty.yo Zsh/mod_zselect.yo Zsh/mod_zutil.yo; do \

      sed -n '1{s|^COMMENT(!MOD!\(.*\)$|menu(The \1 Module)|;p;q;}' \

          < ./$modfile; \

       done \

   ) > ./Zsh/manmodmenu.yo

: yodl -o zsh.texi -I. -w ztexi.yo version.yo zsh.yo; \

   test -f zsh.texi

make[1]: *** [zsh.texi] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/app-shells/zsh-4.3.99/work/zsh/Doc'

make: *** [all] Błąd 1

 * 

 * ERROR: app-shells/zsh-4.3.99 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *           ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   zsh-4.3.99.ebuild, line   50:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *          emake -j1 || die "make failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   make failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-shells/zsh-4.3.99/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/trunk/arcon/'

 * 

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## RA6

Poproszę ebuild rtorrenta z tym patchem http://tk.ttdpatch.net/~jdrexler/dht/dht.diff Dodaje on obsługę DHT, bardzo przydatne udogodnienie.

----------

## n0rbi666

A ja mam pytanko - czy ktoś zajmuje się jeszcze ebuildami do kadu ? Bo te, które są w repozytorium - są trochę wiekowe  :Wink: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> A ja mam pytanko - czy ktoś zajmuje się jeszcze ebuildami do kadu ? Bo te, które są w repozytorium - są trochę wiekowe ;)

 

Z tego co pamiętam (powinno być gdzieś na początku tego tematu), kadu było z overlaya Obeny'ego/sarvena, który nie był aktualizowany od dość dawna...

Możliwe, że zrobimy własny update, ale ja w tej chwili odpadam ze wzg. na brak czasu. Nie wiem jak Morpheouss. (-;

----------

## largo3

 *CzErYnA wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ( \
> 
> ...

 

IMHO potrzebny jest yodl a tez z kolei wymaga icmake. Ewentualnie da się go zainstalować używając skryptu w Perlu.

 *INSTALL.txt wrote:*   

> To use the build script, icmake is required (available from
> 
> ftp.rug.nl/contrib/frank/software/linux/icmake, or as a Debian package.
> 
> Alternatively, Karel Kubat (karel@e-tunity.com) wrote the script
> ...

 

Po zainstalowaniu yodl'a kompilacja przebiega bezproblemowo.  :Smile: 

Wymęczyłem nawet ebuilda (pierwszego w życiu  :Razz: ) yodl-2.11.ebuild.

----------

## n0rbi666

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *n0rbi666 wrote:*   A ja mam pytanko - czy ktoś zajmuje się jeszcze ebuildami do kadu ? Bo te, które są w repozytorium - są trochę wiekowe  
> 
> Z tego co pamiętam (powinno być gdzieś na początku tego tematu), kadu było z overlaya Obeny'ego/sarvena, który nie był aktualizowany od dość dawna...
> 
> Możliwe, że zrobimy własny update, ale ja w tej chwili odpadam ze wzg. na brak czasu. Nie wiem jak Morpheouss. (-;

 

A ja już wiem - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4126408.html#4126408  :Smile:  (ogólnie strzeszczenie : kadu-team zmieniało api, wprowadzało wieloprotokołowość i inne bajery - i jeszcze nie działa, więc nowe ebuildy nie mają sensu  :Smile: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *RA6 wrote:*   

> Poproszę ebuild rtorrenta z tym patchem http://tk.ttdpatch.net/~jdrexler/dht/dht.diff Dodaje on obsługę DHT, bardzo przydatne udogodnienie.

 

Ten patch jest do konkretnej rewizji SVN, jak ktoś będzie łaskaw dostosować go do normalnego wydania to chętnie go zaaplikuję (test na wersji 0.9.7 został oblany).

```
Ideally get the revision on which the patch is based:

check the .diff, it says something like

--- rtorrent/doc/rtorrent.rc    (revision 987)

then do "svn co -r 987 svn://rakshasa.no/libtorrent/trunk"

to check out the correct revision, which is guaranteed to

let the patch apply cleanly.
```

----------

## RA6

Ostatnio coraz trudniej ściągać rzadkie pliki, kiedy w statystykach torrenta widać kilka osób a nie chce nas z nimi połączyć oznaczać to konieczność użycia Rozproszonej Tablicy Haszującej (Distributed Hash Tables w skrócie DHT). Dzięki temu łączy nas z takimi osobami i przyśpiesza ściąganie plików.

Moje pierwsze ebuilidy dla rtorrenta z DHT.  dlatego wstawiam paczkę na http://www.mytempdir.com/2057645. Mam nadzieję, że komuś się przyda.

----------

## Kajan

Przypominam o nowym wydaniu www-client/swiftfox-bin 2.0.0.9

Pozdrawiam

----------

## manwe_

Nowa beta od nvidii http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102509 [169.04]:

    *  Added support for GeForce 8800 GT.

    * Improved modesetting support on Quadro/GeForce 8 series GPUs.

    * Fixed stability problems with some GeForce 8 series GPUs.

    * Fixed stability problems with some GeForce 6200/7200/7300 GPUs multi-core/SMP systems.

    * Improved hotkey switching support for some Lenovo notebooks.

    * Fixed a problem with Compiz after VT-switching.

    * Improved RENDER performance.

    * Improved interaction with Barco and Chi Mei 56" DFPs, as well as with some Gateway 19" DFPs.

    * Added an interface to monitor PowerMizer state information.

    * Fixed rendering corruption in Maya's Graph Editor.

    * Improved interaction between SLI AFR and swap groups on certain Quadro FX GPUs.

    * Fixed a bug that caused corruption with redirected XV on GPUs without TurboCache support.

    * Improved display device detection on GeForce 8 series GPUs.

    * Improved usability of NVIDIA-settings at lower resolutions like 1024x768 and 800x600.

    * Improved GLX visual consolidation when using Xinerama with Quadro/GeForce 8 series and older GPUs.

    * Added experimental support for running the X server at Depth 30 (10 bits per component) on Quadro G8x and later GPUs.

    * Worked around a Linux kernel/toolchain bug that caused soft lockup errors when suspending on some Intel systems.

W domyśle: poproszę o jebilda  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Wystarczy

```
betrayed ~ # cd /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/ 

betrayed nvidia-drivers # cp nvidia-drivers-100.14.19.ebuild nvidia-drivers-169.04.ebuild

betrayed nvidia-drivers # ebuild nvidia-drivers-169.04.ebuild digest

betrayed nvidia-drivers # emerge -u nvidia-drivers

```

potem oczywiście wyłączyć Xserver, rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia i możemy wystartować Xy z nową nvidią. U mnie działa dobrze nowy sterownik.

----------

## manwe_

Dzięki za troskę, ale już jak wyładować moduł nie musisz pisać  :Wink:  Po prostu na news'a trafiłem dosłownie minutę przed wyjściem i stwierdziłem, że sam nie zdążę, więc zwalę na kogoś przetestowanie  :Wink:  No nic, zaraz sprawdzę.

-- update:

Dupa, sterowniki działają, ale problem z memory leak dalej nie naprawili, pomimo zapewnień   :Evil or Very Mad: Last edited by manwe_ on Sat Nov 17, 2007 8:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Wiem, wiem. To dla tych którzy nie wiedza jak to zrobić a są tacy użytkownicy gentoo.  :Wink: 

----------

## largo3

 *Quote:*   

> 1211 days ago we released 1.2.10, so what better day to release 1.2.11?

 

http://www.xmms.org/

Można się go spodziewać w overlayu?   :Wink: 

----------

## wirus

 *Quote:*   

> 1211 days ago we released 1.2.10, so what better day to release 1.2.11?

 

A to ci niespodzianka...

----------

## dylon

Chetnie zobaczylbym w overlay-u obsluge urzadzen 1-wire: http://owfs.sourceforge.net/

Nie spotkalem w sieci jeszcze zadnego ebuilda do tego tego, a z kolei mi nie udalo sie zrobic dzialajacego  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## lordvader20

 *largo3 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   1211 days ago we released 1.2.10, so what better day to release 1.2.11? 
> 
> http://www.xmms.org/
> 
> Można się go spodziewać w overlayu?  

 Podpisuję się pod tym, też chciałbym zobaczyć nowego XMMS w overlayu.

pozdrawiam

//edit: juz niewazne, skompilowałem własnoręcznie, przynajmniej mam więcej pluginów  :Smile: Last edited by lordvader20 on Thu Nov 22, 2007 7:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lazy_bum

 *dylon wrote:*   

> Chetnie zobaczylbym w overlay-u obsluge urzadzen 1-wire: http://owfs.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Nie spotkalem w sieci jeszcze zadnego ebuilda do tego tego, a z kolei mi nie udalo sie zrobic dzialajacego :(
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

Done, mogą być problemy z działaniem, u mnie się deczko wywalało z różnymi opcjami... mam nadzieję, że z tym ebuildem będzie działać w miarę bezproblemowo.

PS. Wersja z roslin overlay (sygnatura) powinna być "świeższa" (przynajmniej w przyszłości ;)

----------

## dylon

Dzieki. Kompilacja przeszla bez problemow. Dziala rownie dobrze (przynajmniej po chwili testow)  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

mozecie podrzucić do overlaya kolejnego mojego builda do songbirda - http://www.wklej.org/id/7b70864ddc

do wrzucenia do media-sound/Songbird-bin jako Songbird-bin-0.3.1.ebuild

pozdrawiam

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Poe wrote:*   

> mozecie podrzucić do overlaya kolejnego mojego builda do songbirda - http://www.wklej.org/id/7b70864ddc
> 
> do wrzucenia do media-sound/Songbird-bin jako Songbird-bin-0.3.1.ebuild
> 
> pozdrawiam

 

Dodalem trochę inny, ale najważniejsze, że jest. (-;

----------

## Poe

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   mozecie podrzucić do overlaya kolejnego mojego builda do songbirda - http://www.wklej.org/id/7b70864ddc
> 
> do wrzucenia do media-sound/Songbird-bin jako Songbird-bin-0.3.1.ebuild
> 
> pozdrawiam 
> ...

 

jaki, tak z ciekawosci ? (skad)

----------

## Lord_Raven

Mozna prosic o ebuild do: http://hardinfo.berlios.de ?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *lazy_bum wrote:*    *Poe wrote:*   mozecie podrzucić do overlaya kolejnego mojego builda do songbirda - http://www.wklej.org/id/7b70864ddc
> 
> do wrzucenia do media-sound/Songbird-bin jako Songbird-bin-0.3.1.ebuild
> 
> pozdrawiam 
> ...

 

Jeżeli się nie mylę, to przerabiałem Twój ebuild do 0.2.5 albo jakiś wcześniejszy z bugów.

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

> Mozna prosic o ebuild do: http://hardinfo.berlios.de ?

 

Jak znajdę chwilę to postaram się coś skleić.

A co do XMMSa... nie wiem, szczerze mówiąc średnio jestem nim zainteresowany. Szczególnie, że jego developerzy zachowują się jak banda dzieciaków - przynajmniej ja odnoszę takie wrażenie. Jak ktoś chce się bawić w paczowanie i zrobi działający ebuild to chętnie go wrzucę.

PS. Mogę pisać bez sensu bo jestem strasznie niewyspany. (-;

----------

## pancurski

Chetnie bym zobaczył nowy ebuild xmms. Od kiedy wyleciał z portage, przerzuciłem się na audacious, ale ten ostatnio działa jak by dostał porażenia mózgowego. Do innych odtwarzaczy ani ja, ani tym bardziej żonka za cholere nie możemy się przyzwyczaić.

Pozatym może by zrobić ebuild do nowej wersji sopcasta ? Czyli 1.1.1

----------

## lazy_bum

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> Chetnie bym zobaczył nowy ebuild xmms.

 

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> A co do XMMSa... nie wiem, szczerze mówiąc średnio jestem nim zainteresowany. Szczególnie, że jego developerzy zachowują się jak banda dzieciaków - przynajmniej ja odnoszę takie wrażenie. Jak ktoś chce się bawić w paczowanie i zrobi działający ebuild to chętnie go wrzucę.

 

-

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> Pozatym może by zrobić ebuild do nowej wersji sopcasta ? Czyli 1.1.1

 

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

> Mozna prosic o ebuild do: http://hardinfo.berlios.de ?

 

Done.

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *Lord_Raven wrote:*   Mozna prosic o ebuild do: http://hardinfo.berlios.de ? Done.

 

Dzieki  :Smile:  Brakuje tylko zaleznosci do net-libs/libsoup by mozna bylo synchronizowac benchmarki

----------

## pancurski

lazy_bum

Dzięki za sopcasta.

Co do xmms'a,  po ostatniej lekturze OTW na temat playerów myślę, że byłoby dużo chętnych.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> Co do xmms'a,  po ostatniej lekturze OTW na temat playerów myślę, że byłoby dużo chętnych.

 

Ależ oczywiście, wystarczy zerknąć na bugs.gentoo.org w sprawie wyrzucenia XMMSa z portage. Następnie polecam zapoznanie się z listą łatek jakie były nakładane na "wersję wydaną 1211 dni wcześniej"... (dla ułatwienia dodam, że jest tutaj).

Na koniec dodam jeszcze raz, że nie zamierzam robić nowego ebuilda do XMMSa. Jak ktoś chce się bawić w łatanie, proszę bardzo. Zrobi działający ebuild i obieca się nim opiekować - chętnie go dodam, a nawet zareklamuję. (-;

EOT

----------

## lordvader20

A co dają te patche ? Bo mam czystego XMMS 1.2.11 z xmms.org i nie widze różnicy między nim a XMMS-1.2.10 z overlaya o którym jest ten topic.

----------

## n0rbi666

Hm, w xmms-lyrc i xmms-wma brakuje patchy w katalogach files - patche dostępne np tu : 

http://gentoo-overlays.zugaina.org/zugaina/portage/media-plugins/xmms-wma/files/

http://gentoo-overlays.zugaina.org/zugaina/portage/media-plugins/xmms-lyrc/files/

----------

## wodzik

mozna by dodac ebuild codeblocks svn.w paczce jest tez ebuild do wxGTK-2.8.6.0.ebuild, tez by sie przydal 

---EDIT---

dziwne zdania sie sklada o 2 w nocy ;]

----------

## largo3

Pojawiły się pewne problemy...

```
root# emerge --sync

 * Overlay eclass overrides eclass from PORTDIR:

 * 

 *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/eclass/wxwidgets.eclass'

 * 

 * It is best to avoid overridding eclasses from PORTDIR because it will

 * trigger invalidation of cached ebuild metadata that is distributed with

 * the portage tree. If you must override eclasses from PORTDIR then you

 * are advised to run `emerge --regen` after each time that you run `emerge

 * --sync`. Set PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0" in /etc/make.conf if you

 * would like to disable this warning.
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *largo3 wrote:*   

> Pojawiły się pewne problemy...
> 
> ```
> root# emerge --sync
> 
> ...

 

To nie żadne problemy, ale zbędne ostrzeżenie. Ustaw PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0" w "/etc/make.conf".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## pawelek

Witam wszystkich

Podczas aktualizacji systemu napotkałem na dwa problemy z tym waszym repozytorium. Pierwszy problem polega na chyba błędnym wpisie w ebuildzie "subversion". Pokazuje mi taki komunikat:

**********************************************

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=dev-db/sqlite-3.5:3".

(dependency required by "dev-util/subversion-1.5_pre28013" [ebuild])

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

**********************************************

Wydaje mi się, że problem jest przy wpisie ">=dev-db/sqlite-3.5:3", a dokładniej przy tym dwukropku przed  trójką. Jak zmieniłem ten dwukropek na kropkę, to poszło, ale się pojawił następny problem. Oczywiście pomijam fakt plucia się, że mu suma kontrolna nie pasuje. Poniżej jest kolejny komunikat podczas aktualizacji systemu.

*******************************************************

# emerge --update --deep --newuse  world

Calculating world dependencies /!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/dev-util/subversion/subversion-1.5_pre28013.ebuild

!!! Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

!!! Got: 34acc09e9ef64287773042aa1ef1d31432c7446c

!!! Expected: fd1f0b62276b5590a46bfaf8dd4bcdec6daaba2e

... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/media-sound/cplay/files/cplay-1.49-repeat-song.diff

*******************************************************

Jakby nie patrzeć, ale tego pliku naprawdę niema i nie wiem co zrobić, żeby dało się zaktualizować system mając dodany tego overlaya.

----------

## matiit

dodaj do packages.mask 

```
=subversion-1.5_pre28013
```

u mnie pomogło.

----------

## pawelek

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> dodaj do packages.mask 
> 
> ```
> =subversion-1.5_pre28013
> ```
> ...

 

Dzięki. Musiałem lekko zmodyfikować twój wpis, żeby było OK.

Poprawna wersja.

=dev-util/subversion-1.5_pre28013

----------

## pawelek

Chyba troche za wczesnie podziekowalem  :Sad: . Niestety ta druga czesc problemu nadal nie rozwiazana. Problem nadal jest przy komunikacie:

```

!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/media-sound/cplay/files/cplay-1.49-repeat-song.diff

```

----------

## matiit

ebuild /sciezka/do/ebuilda digest

----------

## lazy_bum

 *pawelek wrote:*   

> Chyba troche za wczesnie podziekowalem :(. Niestety ta druga czesc problemu nadal nie rozwiazana. Problem nadal jest przy komunikacie:
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/media-sound/cplay/files/cplay-1.49-repeat-song.diff
> ...

 

Już powinno być ok.

----------

## Belliash

#arcon.pl @ freenode....

Teraz mozecie smialo komunikowac sie z nami po POLSKU!

Moze akurat ktops z nas bedzie na klanale i bedzie mial chwile?

Bo przyznam sie szczerze ze ja do tego watku zagladam sporadycznie...  :Wink: 

Wiec wszystko zawdzieczacie leniwcowi  :Razz:  ktorego korzystajac z okazji pozdrawiam!   :Cool: 

EDITED:

Od tej chwili... Zmienia sie takze sposob maskowani pakietow w overlayu:

* Wszystkie wydane wersje oznaczone sa jako ~ lub stabilne

* Wszystkie wersje alpha, beta, RC, pre, ... sa zamaskowane przez '-*'

* Wszystkie wersje z GIT, CVS, SVN (live ebuilds) sa zamaskwane przez '**'

W taki wypadku, gdy chcemy uzyc wersji pre nalezy do package.keywords dopisac:

"gdzie/co -*"

Jesli jednak zalezy nam na wersji z SVNa:

"gdzie/co **"

Pozostale wersje nie wymagaja odmoskowania  :Wink:  Wystarczy jedynie miec ustawione odpowiednie keywordsy...

Mam nadzieje ze ten sposob znacznie ulatwi nam wszystkim zycie:

- Wam w uzytkowaniu

- nam w rozwijaniu

----------

## Arfrever

 *pawelek wrote:*   

> Wydaje mi się, że problem jest przy wpisie ">=dev-db/sqlite-3.5:3"

 

To poprawna zależność od wersji ">=3.5" w slocie "3".

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> * Wszystkie wersje alpha, beta, RC, pre, ... sa zamaskowane przez '-*'

 

Używanie "-*" w KEYWORDS jest przestarzałe. Zamiast tego lepiej jest zostawić puste KEYWORDS.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Belliash

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *pawelek wrote:*   Wydaje mi się, że problem jest przy wpisie ">=dev-db/sqlite-3.5:3" 
> 
> To poprawna zależność od wersji ">=3.5" w slocie "3".
> 
>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   * Wszystkie wersje alpha, beta, RC, pre, ... sa zamaskowane przez '-*' 
> ...

 

tylko puste keywords w pakeicie ktory ma wersje pre i 9999 sprawi ze dostaniemy 9999. Wiec gdy chcemy pre bedziemy musieli dodatkowo zamaskowac 9999... W celu ulatwienia zycia stosujemy nadal -* w wersjach pre...

Tak czy inaczej dziekuje za komentarz  :Wink: 

----------

## rastman

```
* Overlay eclasses override eclasses from PORTDIR:

 * 

 *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/eclass/subversion.eclass'

 *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/eclass/wxwidgets.eclass'

 * 

 * It is best to avoid overridding eclasses from PORTDIR because it will

 * trigger invalidation of cached ebuild metadata that is distributed with

 * the portage tree. If you must override eclasses from PORTDIR then you

 * are advised to run `emerge --regen` after each time that you run `emerge

 * --sync`. Set PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0" in /etc/make.conf if you

 * would like to disable this warning.

```

O co chodzi?

----------

## Arfrever

 *rastman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * Overlay eclasses override eclasses from PORTDIR:
> 
> ...

 

Patrz 11 postów wyżej.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## rastman

to jak wylaczyc ten warning to mam nawqet napisane. Pytam o co w tym chodzi i czy rzeczywisci i po co mam dodatkowa komende po emerge --sync wykonywac?

----------

## Lord_Raven

Mozna prosic o ebuild do Goblin P2M? http://sourceforge.net/projects/goblinp2m/

----------

## Belliash

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

> Mozna prosic o ebuild do Goblin P2M? http://sourceforge.net/projects/goblinp2m/

 

emerge mhD  :Wink: 

oczywiscie w overlayu  :Wink: 

----------

## magnum_pl

Jeżeli można to proszę o dołożenie :

http://sourceforge.net/projects/uniconvertor/

http://sourceforge.net/projects/sk1/

----------

## lazy_bum

 *magnum_pl wrote:*   

> Jeżeli można to proszę o dołożenie :
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/uniconvertor/
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/sk1/

 

ebuild do uniconvertor, dorzuciłem też do overlaya. Drugi program będzie wymagał trochę więcej wysiłku, więc musi poczekać na swoją kolej i trochę wolnego czasu.

----------

## matiit

http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/postr - przydałby się...

Zainstalowałem ręcznie ale fajnie by bylo mieć nad nim "kontrolę" 

Sam napisać nie umiem... może ktoś chętny się znajdzie.

----------

## soltys

jesli mozna to prosze o ebuilda do http://pype.sourceforge.net/

----------

## magnum_pl

Dzieki za uniconvertor ale mam problem:

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking uniconvertor-1.0.0.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/uniconvertor-1.0.0/work

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/uniconvertor-1.0.0/temp/environment: line 688: cd: /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/uniconvertor-1.0.0/work/uniconvertor-1.0.0: No such file or directory

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/uniconvertor-1.0.0/work ...

python: can't open file 'setup.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory

 *

 * ERROR: media-gfx/uniconvertor-1.0.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2283:  Called distutils_src_compile

 *             environment, line  666:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ${python} setup.py build "$@" || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "compilation failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   compilation failed

 *

```

----------

## Belliash

25 grudnia... Boze Narodzenie...

A do overlaya trafilo kadu 0.6 beta1.

jest to wersja poprawiona, nie zawierajaca buga zgloszenigo tutaj: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-636230.html

Gdy tylko OBenY to naprawi, ebuild zostanie zsynchronizowany  :Wink: 

WESOLYCH SWIAT!

----------

## Belliash

 *rastman wrote:*   

> w kadu nie dzialaja mi dzwieki. Gdy robilem update wszystko dzialalo, teraz, po usunieciu wszystkiego i wraniu icalego ebuilda od nowa, wraz z modulami, cos sie krzaczy i po kliknieciu w oknie konfiruracji na test dziwku po prostu sie wiesza. Mam moduly sound i alsa sound. Czegos brakuje?

 

mi sie nie wiesza ale test tez nie dziala... aczkolwiek modul notify sie spisujei jak ktos napisze badz zjawi sie na gg to mam powiadomienie dzwiekiem...

rowniez uzywam kadu-alsa_sound  :Wink: 

----------

## rastman

sorry, to byl blad alsy, a nie kadu. Test mi dziala, tylko zneiksztalca dzwiek. W ogole dziwne jest to okno konfiguracji, w 2 roznych miejscach sa dzwieki ustawiane. Poza tym gdzie jest opcja, zeby dziek byl przy kazdej nowej wiadomosci, a nie tylk ow przypadku, gdy mamy nieaktywne okno?

----------

## Belliash

 *rastman wrote:*   

> sorry, to byl blad alsy, a nie kadu. Test mi dziala, tylko zneiksztalca dzwiek. W ogole dziwne jest to okno konfiguracji, w 2 roznych miejscach sa dzwieki ustawiane. Poza tym gdzie jest opcja, zeby dziek byl przy kazdej nowej wiadomosci, a nie tylk ow przypadku, gdy mamy nieaktywne okno?

 

jest w ogole taka opcja?  :Neutral: 

----------

## starplash_

Witam,jestem tu nowy,mam nadzieję że mi pomożecie. Przy próbie emergowania kadu dostaje coś takiego i dalej nic się nie dzieje...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge kadu
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Wie ktoś co z tym zrobić,zaglądałem do tego pliku ale tam nic nie ma.

----------

## rastman

Wydaje mi sie, ze w poprzedniej wersji wlasnie tak bylo  :Wink:  Czesto tak mam ,ze zostawiam aktywne okno i gdzies ide. Dzwiek mi wtedy duzo daje  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

Trochę śmieci się pląta po .mask:

 *Quote:*   

> -- Invalid line in /usr/portages/layman/arcon-portage/profiles/package.mask(1): "<<<<<<< .mine"
> 
>     Can't read category.
> 
> -- Invalid line in /usr/portages/layman/arcon-portage/profiles/package.mask(2): "======="
> ...

 

----------

## Arfrever

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Trochę śmieci się pląta po .mask:
> 
>  *Quote:*   -- Invalid line in /usr/portages/layman/arcon-portage/profiles/package.mask(1): "<<<<<<< .mine"
> 
>     Can't read category.
> ...

 

W oryginalnym pliku tego nie ma.

Powinieneś przeczytać ten podpodrozdział książki "Version Control with Subversion" przed modyfikowaniem wersjonowanych plików.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## manwe_

Ahhh, by to w mordę, zapomniałem, że usuwałem maskowanie wxGTK [trochę dawno to było]. Pardon.

----------

## rastman

po instalacji tego kadu jakas dziwna sprawa jest. Moge sprawic, zeb okn stalo sie aktywne tylko po kliknieciu w ten gorny pasek, na ktorym wyswietla sie tutul. Cos mi sie poknocilo w ustawieniach kde?

----------

## Belliash

 *rastman wrote:*   

> po instalacji tego kadu jakas dziwna sprawa jest. Moge sprawic, zeb okn stalo sie aktywne tylko po kliknieciu w ten gorny pasek, na ktorym wyswietla sie tutul. Cos mi sie poknocilo w ustawieniach kde?

 

na kadu.net zalecja backup ustawien... juz wiem dlaczego  :Razz: 

----------

## pancurski

Gdzie się podział spatchowany glibc 2.6, w którym data była wyświetlana bez rzymskich cyfr ?

Własnie chciałem sobie zainstalować a tu masz babo placek :/

----------

## lordvader20

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> Gdzie się podział spatchowany glibc 2.6, w którym data była wyświetlana bez rzymskich cyfr ?
> 
> Własnie chciałem sobie zainstalować a tu masz babo placek :/

 W Glibc-2.7 jest już normalna data.

----------

## one_and_only

Potwierdzam, że działa normalnie i dodam, że jak emergowałem qsopcasta, to musiałem ebuild tak przerobić, aby korzystał z qmake z qt3. Oryginalny korzystał z qmake z qt4 i nie kompilował się.

----------

## matiit

```

 emerge -pvuND world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.7.1:2.8" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.7.1 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Piotr Szymaniak <lazy_bum@o2.pl> (03 Oct 2007)

# Still broken

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "dev-python/wxpython-2.8.7.1" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for dev-python/wxpython

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

najnowsze sync'i

----------

## lazy_bum

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> *ciach*
> ...

 

Fixed, wxGTK w końcu w portage. Od razu trafiła tam też filezilla. (-:

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> Potwierdzam, że działa normalnie i dodam, że jak emergowałem qsopcasta, to musiałem ebuild tak przerobić, aby korzystał z qmake z qt3. Oryginalny korzystał z qmake z qt4 i nie kompilował się.

 

Potwierdzam, ebuild nie działał. Został poprawiony i wyczyszczony.

----------

## Belliash

Dorzucilemebuildy do kadu 0.6.0 beta2

----------

## Poe

zapomniałem o Songbirdzie, pare dni temu uaktualniłem ebuilda do wersji 0.4

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-582893.html

mozna wrzucic do repo

----------

## rastman

cos to kadu nie smiga. Jest hard masked i po update chce mi downgradeowac do 0.5. Cos jest nie tak z tym ebuildem?

----------

## one_and_only

 *rastman wrote:*   

> Jest hard masked

 

hard masked czy:

```
(masked by: invalid: SLOT is undefined)
```

- tak było u mnie. Musiałem dopisać:

```
 SLOT="0"
```

w ebuildzie, żebym mógł zainstalować.

----------

## Belliash

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

>  *rastman wrote:*   Jest hard masked 
> 
> hard masked czy:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nie potwierdzam ani 1 ani 2...

----------

## rastman

e coś zasmiecone mialem, wywalilem wszystkie paczki, zrobilem nowego synca i dziala.

----------

## acei

```
!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/distfiles/emerald-0.5.2.tar.bz2

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 521776

!!! Expected: 123574
```

Emerald mi sie posypał.  :Sad: 

----------

## rastman

wywal ta paczke i zrob nowe synchro overlaya.

----------

## acei

Niestety nie pomogło.  :Sad: 

```
Uaktualnione do wersji 1652.

*

* Success:

* ------

*

* Successfully synchronized overlay "arcon-portage".

localhost ~ # cat /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/x11-wm/emerald/Manifest | grep DIST

DIST emerald-0.5.2.tar.bz2 123574 RMD160 c6cca61ef5d3548ee196ae9af8a852dcb5fa24fe SHA1 a7e40e5e1258f1eed2cf7ae67c05117cd912eece SHA256 ebac1639545797cb39b4dc5e4e6bef830dcf25eccb0a8fc1168b6aaabd1c5f85

```

Nie jestem w tym specem, ale chyba sumy kontrolne znajdują się w pliku Manifest i jak widać rozmiar jest nadal niepoprawny.

----------

## kacper

a co będzie jak dasz 

```
ebuild nazwa.ebuild digest
```

?

----------

## lazy_bum

```
* Failed to update the overlay list from: http://arcong.ath.cx/DATA/overlay/arcon-overlay.txt

* Error was:

* HTTP Error 404: Not Found
```

W takim wypadku należy wyrzucić linijkę dopisaną do sekcji overlays w /etc/layman/layman.cfg. arcon powinien działać w laymanie "out-of-the-box".

----------

## acei

Dzięki.  :Smile: 

Manifest poprawiony. Sprawdze czy ebuild działa jak mi sie świat zmerguje.  :Wink: 

EDIT: działa  :Smile: 

----------

## one_and_only

No i ponownie 

```

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-im/kadu-core" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_rc1 (masked by: invalid: SLOT is undefined)

- net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_beta2 (masked by: invalid: SLOT is undefined)

- net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_beta1 (masked by: invalid: SLOT is undefined)

```

Nawet usunąłem overlaya i dodałem go jeszcze raz (można by w sumie poprawić instrukcję dodawania overlaya na 1 stronie bo nie jest już aktualna - layman -a arcon a nie layman -a arcon-portage) i błąd pozostał. Skoro innym działa to zapewne ja mam coś skopane. Pytanie tylko co?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> No i ponownie 
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-im/kadu-core" have been masked.
> ...

 

```
grep SLOT *

kadu-0.6.0_beta1.ebuild:SLOT="0"

kadu-0.6.0_beta2.ebuild:SLOT="0"

kadu-0.6.0_rc1.ebuild:SLOT="0"

```

\-:

----------

## Belliash

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> No i ponownie 
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-im/kadu-core" have been masked.
> ...

 

SOA #512

----------

## one_and_only

 *Quote:*   

> SOA #512

 

OK, próbowałem emergować kadu-core a nie kadu. Przy samym kadu idzie jak z płatka. [SOLVED] acz nie wiem, czy mimo wszytko nie powinno się dać kadu-core  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Belliash

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   SOA #512 
> 
> OK, próbowałem emergować kadu-core a nie kadu. Przy samym kadu idzie jak z płatka. [SOLVED] acz nie wiem, czy mimo wszytko nie powinno się dać kadu-core 

 

```
belliash@PECET / $ su

Password:

PECET / # emerge kadu-core

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_beta2  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage-arcon

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_beta2 to /

 * kadu-0.6.0-beta2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                           [ ok ]

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/portage-arcon/net-im/kadu-core

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking kadu-0.6.0-beta2.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-0.6.0-beta2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_beta2/work

 * Applying patches...

 * Applying misc_opts.patch ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_beta2/work/kadu ...

 * Reconfiguring package...

 * econf: updating kadu/libgadu/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating kadu/libgadu/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating kadu/admin/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating kadu/admin/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-autodownload --enable-dist-info=Gentoo --disable-debug --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

 ***************************************

 * Configuring Kadu, please wait . . . *

 ***************************************

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking for C++ compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C++ compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes
```

jak wyzej... SOA #512

----------

## rastman

```
emerge -Duav world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129.ebuild: line 3: kde-config: command not found
```

wkurza ;p Widocznie nie jest przystosowany modul do kde 4  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

Chwilowo doswiadczamy problemow z SVNem (wina po stronie SourceForge.NET). Swiadcza o tym liczne zgloszenia: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=browse&group_id=1&atid=200001

Tak wiec dostep do overlaya jest chwilo niemozliwy...

Tu mozecie sledzic nasze zgloszenie: https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&atid=200001&aid=1879584&group_id=1

EDITED:

Wyglada na to ze juz dziala...

----------

## magnum_pl

Proponuje dodać programik do wywoływania RAWów z aparatów cyfrowych - rawtherapee.

ebuild tutaj:

http://gentoo-overlays.zugaina.org/xwing/media-gfx.html.en

sprawdziłem - działa

----------

## rastman

moze maly update kadu?

----------

## skazi

Co się stało z ebuildami kadu? Bo uaktualniłem overlaya i mi wszystkie usuneło.

----------

## rastman

jakis downgrade ktos zrobil nie wiem dlaczego  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

rc2 w overlayuprzy upgrade usunalem stare ebuildy a nowych zapomnialem dodac...

juz naprawione  :Wink: 

----------

## one_and_only

No i u mnie standardowo:

```
emerge -av kadu-core

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-im/kadu-core" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_rc2 (masked by: invalid: SLOT is undefined)
```

Czyli wygląda, jakby nie bardzo dziedziczyło 

```
inherit eutils flag-o-matic kadu
```

 z kadu.eclass. Nie mam pojęcia o pisaniu ebuildów i nie wiem, z czego to może wynikać, ale może ktoś ma jakiś pomysł? Fakt, mogę dopisywać sobie ten slot do ebuilda, ale chyba nie o to chodzi... Zwłaszcza, że u wszystkich działa.

----------

## Belliash

noo kurka czlowieku, nie kadu-core tylko kadu...

Po syncu robisz emerge -uDN world && kadu_modrebuild

i o ile w 2 komendzie nie przekrecilem _ z - o bedzie ok...

lubisz utrudniac sobie zycie, prawda?  :Confused: 

----------

## one_and_only

 *Quote:*   

> noo kurka czlowieku, nie kadu-core tylko kadu... 

 

Tak właśnie zrobiłem, ale core mi nie zaktualizowało, a z tego co widzę to ono jest "sercem" kadu. Postanowiłem zrobić to "manualnie". A nawet jeśli miało by zaktualizować to nie zrobiłoby chyba nic więcej niż wywołanie emerge kadu-core.

 *Quote:*   

> lubisz utrudniac sobie zycie, prawda?

 

Generalnie nie.

----------

## Belliash

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   noo kurka czlowieku, nie kadu-core tylko kadu...  
> 
> Tak właśnie zrobiłem, ale core mi nie zaktualizowało, a z tego co widzę to ono jest "sercem" kadu. Postanowiłem zrobić to "manualnie". A nawet jeśli miało by zaktualizować to nie zrobiłoby chyba nic więcej niż wywołanie emerge kadu-core.
> 
>  *Quote:*   lubisz utrudniac sobie zycie, prawda? 
> ...

 

moze ujme to inaczej...

nie kadu, nie kadu-core, tylko -uDN world  :Wink: 

W dokumentacji jest jasko napisane jak sie aktualizuje system...

Oczywiste jest ze jak wpiszesz emerge kadu to nic nie przekompiluje bo to tylko meta akiet, tak jak kdebase-meta czy inn tego typu... Lacza one tylko meta pakiety w 1 spojna calosc (Kadu, Kde base, ...).

emerge kadu-core rowniez nie zadziala - patrz Twoj problem.

emerge -uDN world -> autualizuje caly system, lacznie z kadu.

kadu_modrebuild -> komenda ktory po aktualizacji systemu (w tym kadu) zrekompiluje wszystkie dodatki do kadu tak aby bylo skonsolidowane z nowym, a nie starym komunikatorem.

Oczywiste jest takze to, iz jesli system masz up-to-date a robisz synca naszego repozytorium i akurat uaktualnilismy tylko kadu, sposrod zainstalowanych przez Ciebie pakietow to komenda emerge -uDN world zaktualizuje TYLKO kadu.

Bardziej lopatologicznie juz nie potrafie... moze ktos inny sprobuje  :Razz: 

Przepraszam!

----------

## one_and_only

 *Quote:*   

> W dokumentacji jest jasko napisane jak sie aktualizuje system...

 

Wiem w jaki sposób aktualizuje się system, wierzę jednak, że jest możliwa aktualizacja kadu bez aktualizacji całego systemu.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge kadu-core rowniez nie zadziala - patrz Twoj problem.

 

Nie działa tylko dlatego, że wydaje mu się, że nie ma określonego slotu do instalacji. Wystarczy, że do ebuilda dopiszę SLOT="0" i działa. Ale tenże slot określony jest w kadu.eclass i zastanawiam się, dlaczego portage go nie "widzi". Obawiam się również, że wywołując emerge world nie zostanie on odnaleziony, ale spróbuję.

 *Quote:*   

> Bardziej lopatologicznie juz nie potrafie... moze ktos inny sprobuje  
> 
> Przepraszam!

 

Odnoszę wrażenie, że to jednak Ty nie zrozumiałeś mojego problemu.

BTW, ebuild do kadu-tabs już nie działa. Wydaje mi się, że lepiej SRC_URI podawać do źródeł znajdujących się w folderach odpowiadających wersji niż do tych w http://kadu.net/~arvenil/tabs/download/0.6.0/ bo wtedy po każdej akutalizacji modułu dostaje się fetch errora.

----------

## kicus

a też tak macie ze to kadu wam się czasem samo wyłącza? w sumie rzadko sie mi to zdarza, ale od czasu do czasu takie cos występuje i nie wiem czemu, obecnie mam to rc2 i sie od wczoraj tak ze 2 razy zdarzyło

i czy bedzie w overlayu ebuildy do rc1, bo w rc1 to bylo w miare ok, chcialem wlasnie do niej powrocic tylko ebuildow nie ma :/

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## no4b

To był chyba problem w module tabs. W obecnej wersji nie doświadczam tego problemu.

----------

## Mroofka

po dzisiejszej akutalizacji repozytorium i próbie wykonania aktualizacji "world'a"

```
Calculating world dependencies \!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon/net-im/kadu/kadu-0.6.0_rc2.ebuild

... done!

```

Poza_tym wszystko co używam do kadu w wersji rc3 się skompilowało i "chodzi"  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

Mroofka

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Lord_Raven

Chcialem poprosic o ebuild do: http://krzemin.iglu.cz/?page_id=29

----------

## Belliash

 *kicus wrote:*   

> a też tak macie ze to kadu wam się czasem samo wyłącza? w sumie rzadko sie mi to zdarza, ale od czasu do czasu takie cos występuje i nie wiem czemu, obecnie mam to rc2 i sie od wczoraj tak ze 2 razy zdarzyło
> 
> i czy bedzie w overlayu ebuildy do rc1, bo w rc1 to bylo w miare ok, chcialem wlasnie do niej powrocic tylko ebuildow nie ma :/
> 
> Arfrever: Ortografia

 

wiemy o tym...

svn up && emerge -uDN world  =>  Kadu 0.6.0_rc3  :Wink: 

Tez tak mialem na rc2, ale z tego co widze na rc3 zostalo to poprawione.

----------

## matiit

Dołączam się do prośby Lord_Raven'a

----------

## one_and_only

Co do QNapi mi w zupełności wystarcza to: http://napi.py.googlepages.com/napi.py

Wrzuciłem sobie do $PATH, chmod +x i elegancko działa.

----------

## matiit

Ale jeden ebuild więcej nie zaszkodzi.

----------

## wodzik

mozna prosic o ebuilda xmoto? ten w portage jest troche stary ;]. stronka domowa to: http://xmoto.tuxfamily.org/

----------

## matiit

```
[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdm-3.5.9  USE="pam -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -pertty% -xinerama" 0 kB [0=>1]

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) kde-base/kdm-3.5.9 to /

 * kdebase-3.5.9.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * kdebase-3.5-patchset-04.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking kdebase-3.5.9.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * checking kdebase-3.5-patchset-04.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking parts of kdebase-3.5.9.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdm-3.5.9/work

>>> Unpacking kdebase-3.5-patchset-04.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdm-3.5.9/work

 * Applying kdm-3.5.7-bsd-shutdown.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 * 

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon/kde-base/kdm/files/kdm-3.5.9-respect-cflags.patch

 *   ( kdm-3.5.9-respect-cflags.patch )

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdm-3.5.9 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 4357:  Called kde-meta_src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2948:  Called kde_src_unpack

 *             environment, line 3213:  Called base_src_unpack 'src_unpack'

 *             environment, line  649:  Called epatch 'src_unpack'

 *             environment, line 2080:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Cannot find \$EPATCH_SOURCE!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdm-3.5.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdm-3.5.9/temp/environment'.

 * 

localhost mat # 

```

Trochę się wkurzyłem jak mi się przebudowało całe kde na wersję z arcon i jeszcze ostatni pakiet się pluje...

Da się zrobić zeby naprawić to albo żeby wrócić do wersji z portage i żeby kde nigdy się nie rebuildowało na werje arconową?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> mozna prosic o ebuilda xmoto? ten w portage jest troche stary ;]. stronka domowa to: http://xmoto.tuxfamily.org/

 

Oczywiście można, ale, jak już kiedyś pisałem, nie chciałbym robić "konkurencji" oficjalnemu drzewku. Szczególnie, że na bugzilli jest już ebuild i powinien tam trafić lada dzień.

----------

## wodzik

juz sie kompiluje. dzieki wielkie

----------

## empathon

Ebuildy modułów kadu:

```

aden ~ # emerge net-im/kadu-profiles

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-profiles-0.3.1 to /

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading 'http://www.kadu.net/~dorr/moduly/kadu-profiles-0.3.1.tar.bz2'

--13:34:23--  http://www.kadu.net/~dorr/moduly/kadu-profiles-0.3.1.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kadu-profiles-0.3.1.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.kadu.net... 82.160.213.32

Connecting to www.kadu.net|82.160.213.32|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

    The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking kadu-profiles-0.3.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                             [ !! ]

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/distfiles/kadu-profiles-0.3.1.tar.bz2

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 9062

!!! Expected: 10109

aden ~ # emerge net-im/kadu-tabs                                      

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-tabs-1.1.4 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://kadu.net/~arvenil/tabs/download/0.6.0/kadu-tabs-1.1.4.tar.bz2'

--13:34:43--  http://kadu.net/~arvenil/tabs/download/0.6.0/kadu-tabs-1.1.4.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kadu-tabs-1.1.4.tar.bz2'

Resolving kadu.net... 82.160.213.32

Connecting to kadu.net|82.160.213.32|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

13:34:47 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'kadu-tabs-1.1.4.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'net-im/kadu-tabs-1.1.4'

!!! can't process invalid log file: merge.ERROR

```

Kadu-tabs: aktualna wersja to 1.1.5 i ona teraz jest w katalogu głównym. Poprawny link to http://kadu.net/~arvenil/tabs/download/0.6.0/1.1.4/kadu-tabs-1.1.4.tar.bz2

Ebuild powinien wyglądać:

```

SRC_URI="http://kadu.net/~arvenil/tabs/download/0.6.0/${PV}/kadu-tabs-${PV}.tar.bz2"

MOD_TYPE="ext"

inherit kadu-module

DESCRIPTION="Kadu module that allows to put all chat windows in one - tabbed"

HOMEPAGE="http://kadu.net/~arvenil/tabs"

KEYWORDS="amd64 x86"

```

Manifest:

```

DIST kadu-tabs-1.1.4.tar.bz2 16678 RMD160 7b4f8a1f31cfa0e8538f5758578642dbecc8a288 SHA1 2303f0c18d6c634bcde086829e89142120102ba6 SHA256 b2bde501be93b071919d5b3a5e8fc260251dd074b538387ccfc2256ecaded12e

EBUILD kadu-tabs-1.1.4.ebuild 263 RMD160 12aaa2aa88b7104262eb88bf44d4b53f7dacd2cd SHA1 f8f7f125ba1ddf6c2ccb32c423258c63c686fff9 SHA256 8c8730bbca1e17fd77bffb77cd94310e52769edc8274bef7c177198aa02909fb

```

Poprawiony Mainfest dla kadu-profiles:

```

DIST kadu-profiles-0.3.1.tar.bz2 9062 RMD160 dc1d91824f652dd96913d4f4be161bdb804c3da5 SHA1 ac9ea37866412deac3c477d989f4145435692079 SHA256 60aea8184deae77a17cae7a80fe84a3bd7ca4bd457423663784625d716396f18

EBUILD kadu-profiles-0.3.1.ebuild 205 RMD160 4052b1a45dd2a476fd45476d038983c0c8d79546 SHA1 fde43295a992f741e2c7c9838904bb1902f9d65b SHA256 da943c9f7efb462814637a25fbd4b40c5f770553dec5e52b4efc24f503b513d3

```

----------

## Belliash

tabs zrobiony...

----------

## manwe_

cairo-1.5.10-newspr.patch : http://de.pastebin.ca/raw/915059

Modyfikacja ebuild'a taka sama jak w wersji 1.5.6, tzn. IUSE, zależność od freetype i epatch w src_unpack. Sprawdzone, działa.

----------

## Poe

http://paste.org/index.php?id=2297 - moj ebuild do Songbirda 0.5_rc1

nazwa ebuilda Songbird-bin-0.5_rc1.ebuild

pozdrawiam

----------

## zero111

w kadu nie_dziala mi wysylanie obrazkow "rozmiar pliku jest zaduzy dla ... 

to blad ebuilda czy kadu? 

potem tego posta usune

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Arfrever

 *zero111 wrote:*   

> w kadu nie_dziala mi wysylanie obrazkow "rozmiar pliku jest zaduzy dla ... 
> 
> to blad ebuilda czy kadu?

 

Na pewno nie pierwsze.

----------

## Poe

w nocy wyszedł songbird-0.5_rc2. 

media-sound/Songbird-bin-0.5_rc2.ebuild: http://paste.org/index.php?id=2364

dodałem flagę 'jpeg', która pociąga za sobą gst-plugins-jpeg. najprawdopodobniej tego wymaga wtyczka do wyswietlania okladek. nie jestem tego pewien jeszcze, bo ta wtyczka nie jest póki co kompatybilna z wersją >0.4

pozdrawiam

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Poe wrote:*   

> media-sound/Songbird-bin-0.5_rc2.ebuild: http://paste.org/index.php?id=2364
> 
> 

 

Bumped.

----------

## Poe

media-sound/Songbird-bin-0.5

http://paste.org/index.php?id=2459

( dodałem flagi mad i faad )

----------

## lazy_bum

Bumped.

----------

## Poe

0.5 do wywalenia, tu jest 0.5-r1

http://paste.org/index.php?id=2462

usunąłem z USE mad (bo zapomnialem, ze mada i tak mam w głownych depach do songbirda) + dodałem ważną funkcję - net-misc/neon i media-plugins/gst-plugins-neon - zapewniającą bezproblemowe odtwarzanie wszelkiego rodzaju stacji internetowych.

----------

## lazy_bum

Bumped again. (-;

----------

## Nomen

Hello 

Jest jakas szanska na veejay-1.1 lub chociaz 1.0 ?

Wiem ,ze jest ebuild na Bugzilli ale oprocz samego veejaya chcialbym moc zainstalowac bez bolu :Gveejay-Reloaded, ktory wymaga gtkcairo + kilka dodatkow ze strony Veejaya:

http://veejayhq.net/?page_id=68

Z góry dzięki.

----------

## wodzik

mozna prosic jakies nowe ebuildy ekg2? moze byc z svn.

----------

## Poe

media-sound/Songbird-bin-0.6_pre20080410.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils versionator

MY_PN="Songbird"

#MY_PV="$(replace_version_separator 1 '_' ${PV})"

S="${WORKDIR}/${MY_PN}"

DESCRIPTION="A multimedia player, inspired by iTunes"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.songbirdnest.com/"

SRC_URI="amd64? ( http://developer.songbirdnest.com/nightly/builds/linux/x86_64/Songbird_0.6pre_20080410_linux-x86_64.tar.gz )

        x86? ( http://developer.songbirdnest.com/nightly/builds/linux/i686/Songbird_0.6pre_20080410_linux-i686.tar.gz ) "

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE="alsa oss esd ogg flac faac fad musepack ugly theora speex ffmpeg gnome jpeg"

RESTRICT="strip"

RDEPEND=" 

        alsa? ( media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa )

        oss?  ( media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss )

        esd?  ( media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd )

        ogg? ( media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg

                media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis )

        gnome? ( media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf

                media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs )

        flac? ( media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac )

        faac? ( media-plugins/gst-plugins-faac )

        faad? ( media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad )

        ugly?  ( media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly )

        musepack? ( media-plugins/gst-plugins-musepack )

        theora? ( media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora )

        speex? ( media-plugins/gst-plugins-speex )

        ffmpeg? ( media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg )

        jpeg? ( media-plugins/gst-plugins-jpeg )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        x11-libs/libXdmcp

        x11-libs/libXau

        x11-libs/libXfixes

        x11-libs/libXcursor

        x11-libs/libXrandr

        x11-libs/libXi

        x11-libs/libXrender

        x11-libs/libXext

        x11-libs/libX11

        dev-libs/liboil

        media-libs/gstreamer

        media-libs/gst-plugins-base

        media-plugins/gst-plugins-x

        media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo

        media-plugins/gst-plugins-lame

        media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec

        media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad

        >=net-misc/neon-0.26.4

        media-plugins/gst-plugins-neon

        >=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2

        >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.0.0

        >=virtual/xft-7.0

        >=virtual/libstdc++-3.3

        x11-libs/pango"

src_install() {

        insinto /opt/songbird

        doins -r *

        fperms 755 /opt/songbird/Songbird_20080410/songbird

        fperms 755 /opt/songbird/Songbird_20080410/xulrunner/xulrunner

        fperms 755 /opt/songbird/Songbird_20080410/xulrunner/xulrunner-bin

        dosym /opt/songbird/Songbird_20080410/songbird /opt/bin/songbird-bin

        newicon ${S}/chrome/icons/default/default.xpm ${PN}.xpm

        make_desktop_entry ${PN} ${PN} ${PN}.xpm "AudioVideo;Player"

}

pkg_postinst() {

        echo

        ewarn "Songbird is still under development!"

        ewarn "This ebuild is not supported by Gentoo, so"

        ewarn "please do not send any bugs at Gentoo's bugzilla."

        einfo "If you need help, find it there:"

        einfo "http://tnij.org/songbird-community"

        einfo "or"

        einfo "http://tnij.org/songbird-at-fgo"

        einfo ""

        einfo "If You need other music/video plugins, look at"

        einfo "Your portage tree into media-plugins/gst-plugins-*,"

        einfo "but remember, that not all plugins are supported yet."

        einfo ""

        einfo "If You don't want too much deps on it package,"

        einfo "disable gnome support"

        echo

} 

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *Poe wrote:*   

> media-sound/Songbird-bin-0.6_pre20080410.ebuild
> 
> ```
> DEPEND="${RDEPEND}
> 
> ...

 

Te biblioteki wyglądają na potrzebne w czasie uruchamiania, a nie tylko budowania, więc powinny być także w RDEPEND.

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>         newicon ${S}/chrome/icons/default/default.xpm ${PN}.xpm
> ```
> ...

 

${S} powinno być w cudzysłowie.

----------

## mazdac

media-libs/libmpd-git-0.1.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit git

EGIT_REPO_URI="git://repo.or.cz/libmpd.git"

EGIT_PROJECT="libmpd"

EGIT_BOOTSTRAP="NOCONFIGURE=1 ./autogen.sh"

DESCRIPTION="A library handling connection to a MPD server."

HOMEPAGE="http://www.sarine.nl/libmpd"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE=""

RDEPEND=""

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

src_compile() {

   econf

   emake || die "emake failed" 

}

src_install() {

   emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake install failed"

   dodoc ChangeLog

}

```

media-sound/gmpc-git-0.2.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $ 

inherit git

EGIT_REPO_URI="git://repo.or.cz/gmpc.git"

EGIT_PROJECT="gmpc-develop"

EGIT_BOOTSTRAP="NOCONFIGURE=1 ./autogen.sh"

DESCRIPTION="A Gnome client for the Music Player Daemon."

HOMEPAGE="http://www.sarine.nl/gmpc"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~sparc ~x86"

IUSE="gnome"

RDEPEND=">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.8

   >=gnome-base/libglade-2.3

   gnome? ( >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.6 )

   dev-perl/XML-Parser

   dev-util/gob

        net-misc/curl

   media-libs/libmpd-git"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   dev-util/intltool"

   

src_compile() {

   econf $(use_enable session sm)

   emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake install failed"

}

DOCS="AUTHORS ChangeLog NEWS README"

```

net-im/ekg2-svn-0.1.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $ 

inherit subversion

ESVN_REPO_URI="http://toxygen.net/svn/ekg2/trunk"

ESVN_PROJECT="ekg2"

ESVN_BOOTSTRAP="./autogen.sh"

DESCRIPTION="Text based Instant Messenger client that supports many protocols like Jabber and Gadu-Gadu"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.ekg2.org/"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~x86"

IUSE="gpm ssl spell jpeg nogg gsm python unicode gnupg"

RDEPEND=">=dev-libs/expat-1.95.6

   >=net-libs/gnutls-1.0.17

   gpm? ( >=sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1 )

   ssl? ( >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6m )

   jpeg? ( >=media-libs/jpeg-6b-r2 )

   spell? ( >=app-text/aspell-0.50.5 )

   !nogg? ( net-libs/libgadu )

   gsm? ( >=media-sound/gsm-1.0.10 )

   python? ( >=dev-lang/python-2.3.3 )

   gnupg? ( >=app-crypt/gnupg-1.4 )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

src_compile() {

   econf \

       --with-pthread \

       `use_with !nogg libgadu` \

       `use_with gpm gpm-mouse` \

       `use_with ssl openssl` \

       `use_with jpeg libjpeg` \

       `use_with spell aspell` \

       `use_with gsm libgsm` \

       `use_with python` \

       `use_with gnupg` \

       `use_enable unicode` 

   emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   # Install plugins into proper directory

   if use amd64; then

      CONF_LIBDIR=$(getlib)/lib/ekg2/plugins

   fi

   emake DESTDIR=${D} install || die "emake install failed"

   dodoc docs/*

}

```

----------

## lazy_bum

 *mazdac wrote:*   

> net-im/ekg2-cvs-0.2.ebuild

 

 *http://www.ekg2.org/ wrote:*   

> Access to SVN 
> 
> SVN access is possible by anonymous user without any password.
> 
> (...)

 

----------

## Arfrever

 *mazdac wrote:*   

> (...)

 

's/econf ${OPCJE} || die .*/econf ${OPCJE}/g'

's/make DESTDIR=${D} install/emake DESTDIR=${D} install/g'

's/${BRAK_ROZDZIELENIA_DEPEND_I_RDEPEND}/${ROZDZIELENIE_DEPEND_I_RDEPEND}/g'

 *mazdac wrote:*   

> media-libs/libmpd-git-0.1.ebuild
> 
> ```
> DEPEND="virtual/libc
> 
> ...

 

Zbędne zależności. (Należą do @system, więc muszą być zainstalowane.)

 *mazdac wrote:*   

> media-sound/gmpc-git-0.2.ebuild
> 
> ```
> DEPEND=">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.8
> 
> ...

 

"sys-devel/libtool" jest zbędne.

 *mazdac wrote:*   

> net-im/ekg2-svn-0.1.ebuild
> 
> ```
> src_compile() {
> 
> ...

 

"autogen.sh" powinien być wykonany podczas src_unpack().

 *mazdac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>    econf \
> 
> ...

 

Niespójne wykorzystanie ` ` i $( ).

----------

## wodzik

mozna by dodac ebuildy openoffica 3 bety z tego overlaya, bo nie chce miec tylu roznych overlayow.

----------

## Poe

media-sound/Songbird-bin-0.6_pre20080509.ebuild

http://paste.org/index.php?id=2799

 :Smile: 

----------

## wodzik

netscape-flash-10.0.1.218.ebuild 

```
# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit nsplugins rpm

DESCRIPTION="Adobe Flash Player"

SRC_URI="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_install_linux_051508.i386.rpm"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.adobe.com/"

IUSE=""

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="-* amd64 x86"

LICENSE="AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0"

RESTRICT="strip mirror"

S=${WORKDIR}

DEPEND="amd64? ( app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs

                        app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs

                        app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs

                         app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs )

        x86? ( x11-libs/libXext

                x11-libs/libX11

                x11-libs/libXt

                =x11-libs/gtk+-2*

                media-libs/freetype

                media-libs/fontconfig )"

pkg_setup() {

        # This is a binary x86 package => ABI=x86

        # Please keep this in future versions

        # Danny van Dyk <kugelfang@gentoo.org> 2005/03/26

        has_multilib_profile && ABI="x86"

}

src_install() {

        cd "${S}/usr/lib/flash-plugin"

        exeinto /opt/netscape/plugins

        doexe libflashplayer.so

        inst_plugin /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so

        dodoc README

        cd "${S}/usr/share/doc/flash-plugin-${PV}/"

        dodoc readme.txt

} 
```

----------

## wirus

Jakby ktoś miał chwilę czasu i ochoty to niech uaktualni ebuild fotox.

Dzięki.

----------

## soltys

podobnie z qnapi bo o ile sie nie myle to juz jest nowsza wersja od jakiegos czasu

pozdr

----------

## Poe

media-sound/Songbird-bin-0.6_rc3.ebuild

http://paste.org/index.php?id=3035

 :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

a, zapomniałem tu dodać parę dni temu, zrobiłem już ebuilda dla Songbirda 0.6

http://paste.org/index.php?id=3066

----------

## kacper

mam taki mały problem przy update-eix :

```

[2] "arcon" /usr/local/portage/layman/arcon (cache: parse|ebuild*)

     Reading  60%/usr/local/portage/layman/arcon/net-im/kadu-amarok_mediaplayer/kadu-amarok_mediaplayer-20071220.ebuild: line 3: kde-config: command not found

/usr/local/portage/layman/arcon/net-im/kadu-arts_sound/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0.ebuild: line 4: artsc-config: command not found

/usr/local/portage/layman/arcon/net-im/kadu-arts_sound/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0.ebuild: line 5: artsc-config: command not found

/usr/local/portage/layman/arcon/net-im/kadu-dcopexport/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r2.ebuild: line 3: kde-config: command not found

100%

```

jak to naprawić?

----------

## Arfrever

 *kacper wrote:*   

> mam taki mały problem przy update-eix :
> 
> ```
> 
> [2] "arcon" /usr/local/portage/layman/arcon (cache: parse|ebuild*)
> ...

 

Nie powinno się wywoływać programów w zasięgu globalnym ebuildów.

Przykładowe rozwiązanie dla "kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0.ebuild":

```
Index: net-im/kadu-arts_sound/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0.ebuild

===================================================================

--- net-im/kadu-arts_sound/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0.ebuild (wersja 2223)

+++ net-im/kadu-arts_sound/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0.ebuild (kopia robocza)

@@ -1,8 +1,6 @@

 inherit kadu

 MOD_DEPEND="kde-base/arts >=net-im/kadu-sound-${MIN_REQ}"

-MOD_CXXFLAGS="`artsc-config --cflags`"

-MOD_LDFLAGS="`artsc-config --libs`"

 inherit kadu-module

@@ -22,6 +20,9 @@

 src_compile()

 {

+       MOD_CXXFLAGS="`artsc-config --cflags`"

+       MOD_LDFLAGS="`artsc-config --libs`"

+

        einfo "Building arts_connector..."

        sed -i -r -e "s%../../../%%g" ${NAME}/arts_connector/arts_connector.c

        mkdir ${NAME}/bin

```

----------

## szpil

 *mazdac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> net-im/ekg2-svn-0.1.ebuild
> 
> 

 

Do tego ebuilda dodałbym jeszcze wsparcie dla jabbera

```
# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit subversion

ESVN_REPO_URI="http://toxygen.net/svn/ekg2/trunk"

ESVN_PROJECT="ekg2"

ESVN_BOOTSTRAP="./autogen.sh"

DESCRIPTION="Text based Instant Messenger client that supports many protocols like

Jabber and Gadu-Gadu"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.ekg2.org/"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~x86"

IUSE="gpm jabber ssl spell jpeg nogg gsm python unicode gnupg"

RDEPEND="jabber? ( >=dev-libs/expat-1.95.6 )

         expat? ( >=dev-libs/expat-1.95.6 )

         gpm? ( >=sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1 )

         ssl? ( >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6m \

         jabber? ( >=net-libs/gnutls-1.0.17 ) )

         jpeg? ( >=media-libs/jpeg-6b-r2 )

         spell? ( >=app-text/aspell-0.50.5 )

         !nogg? ( >=net-libs/libgadu-1.7.0 )

         gsm? ( >=media-sound/gsm-1.0.10 )

         python? ( >=dev-lang/python-2.3.3 )

         gnupg? ( >=app-crypt/gnupg-1.4 )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

src_compile() {

   econf \

       --with-pthread \

       `use_with !nogg libgadu` \

       `use_with gpm gpm-mouse` \

       `use_with ssl openssl` \

       `use_with jpeg libjpeg` \

       `use_with spell aspell` \

       `use_with gsm libgsm` \

       `use_with python` \

       `use_with gnupg` \

       `use_enable unicode`

   emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   # Install plugins into proper directory

   if use amd64; then

      CONF_LIBDIR=$(getlib)/lib/ekg2/plugins

   fi

   emake DESTDIR=${D} install || die "emake install failed"

   dodoc docs/*

}
```

----------

## kacper

jakiś błąd mi się przypałętał

```

>>> Emerging (4 of 4) net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r3 to /

 * dcopexport-0.11.3-20071129-0.6.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking dcopexport-0.11.3-20071129-0.6.0.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r3/temp/environment: line 2529: kde-config: command not found

>>> Unpacking dcopexport-0.11.3-20071129-0.6.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r3/work

 * Processing file dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp...

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r3/temp/environment: line 2537: dcopidl: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r3/temp/environment: line 2538: dcopidl2cpp: command not found

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r3/work/kadu-dcopexport ...

 * Adding " -I /include" to CXXFLAGS...

 * Adding " -l kdecore" to LDFLAGS...

>>> Compiling dcopexport module ...

    [LDFLAGS="-L /lib  -l kdecore ", CXXFLAGS="  -I /include -I /usr/include/kadu -I /usr/include/kadu/modules"]

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r3/work/kadu-dcopexport'

generating dcopexport/DCOPExport_moc.cpp

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r3/work/kadu-dcopexport'

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r3/work/kadu-dcopexport'

generating dependency file for dcopexport/DCOPExport_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for dcopexport/DCOPExportIface_skel.cpp

generating dependency file for dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: dcopexport/DCOPExportIface_skel.cpp: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: no input files

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:1:18: error: kapp.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:2:24: error: dcopclient.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from dcopexport/DCOPExport.h:23,

                 from dcopexport/DCOPExport_moc.cpp:11:

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:4:24: error: dcopobject.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from dcopexport/DCOPExport.h:23,

                 from dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:26:

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:4:24: error: dcopobject.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r3/work/kadu-dcopexport'

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r3/work/kadu-dcopexport'

generating dependency file for dcopexport/DCOPExportIface_skel.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: dcopexport/DCOPExportIface_skel.cpp: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: no input files

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r3/work/kadu-dcopexport'

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r3/work/kadu-dcopexport'

generating dependency file for dcopexport/DCOPExportIface_skel.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: dcopexport/DCOPExportIface_skel.cpp: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: no input files

compiling file dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp

compiling file dcopexport/DCOPExportIface_skel.cpp

compiling file dcopexport/DCOPExport_moc.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: dcopexport/DCOPExportIface_skel.cpp: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: no input files

make[1]: *** [dcopexport/DCOPExportIface_skel.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:1:18: error: kapp.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:2:24: error: dcopclient.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from dcopexport/DCOPExport.h:23,

                 from dcopexport/DCOPExport_moc.cpp:11:

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:4:24: error: dcopobject.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from dcopexport/DCOPExport.h:23,

                 from dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:26:

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:4:24: error: dcopobject.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from dcopexport/DCOPExport.h:23,

                 from dcopexport/DCOPExport_moc.cpp:11:

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:11: error: expected class-name before ‘{’ token

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:12: error: ‘K_DCOP’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:16: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:23: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:25: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:26: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:29: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:30: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:33: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:34: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:37: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:38: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:41: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:44: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:45: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:46: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:48: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:50: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:59: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:60: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:67: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

In file included from dcopexport/DCOPExport_moc.cpp:11:

dcopexport/DCOPExport.h:92: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of ‘DCOPClient’ with no type

dcopexport/DCOPExport.h:92: error: expected ‘;’ before ‘*’ token

make[1]: *** [dcopexport/DCOPExport_moc.o] Błąd 1

In file included from dcopexport/DCOPExport.h:23,

                 from dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:26:

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:11: error: expected class-name before ‘{’ token

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:12: error: ‘K_DCOP’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:16: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:23: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:25: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:26: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:29: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:30: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:33: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:34: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:37: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:38: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:41: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:44: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:45: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:46: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:48: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:50: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:59: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:60: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:67: error: ‘ASYNC’ does not name a type

In file included from dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:26:

dcopexport/DCOPExport.h:92: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of ‘DCOPClient’ with no type

dcopexport/DCOPExport.h:92: error: expected ‘;’ before ‘*’ token

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp: In constructor ‘DCOPExport::DCOPExport()’:

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:48: error: class ‘DCOPExport’ does not have any field named ‘DCOPObject’

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:138: error: ‘DCOPClient’ was not declared in this scope

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:138: error: ‘dcopcl’ was not declared in this scope

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:138: error: ‘KApplication’ has not been declared

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp: In destructor ‘virtual DCOPExport::~DCOPExport()’:

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:158: error: ‘DCOPClient’ was not declared in this scope

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:158: error: ‘dcopcl’ was not declared in this scope

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:158: error: ‘KApplication’ has not been declared

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp: In member function ‘void DCOPExport::connectToDCOP(bool, bool)’:

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:190: error: ‘DCOPClient’ was not declared in this scope

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:190: error: ‘dcopcl’ was not declared in this scope

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:190: error: ‘KApplication’ has not been declared

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp: In member function ‘void DCOPExport::applyConfig()’:

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:217: error: ‘KApplication’ has not been declared

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:220: error: ‘KApplication’ has not been declared

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp: In member function ‘void DCOPExport::cleanupForKadu()’:

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:312: error: ‘DCOPClient’ was not declared in this scope

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:312: error: ‘dcopcl’ was not declared in this scope

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:312: error: ‘KApplication’ has not been declared

make[1]: *** [dcopexport/DCOPExport.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r3/work/kadu-dcopexport'

make: *** [module_dcopexport] Błąd 1

 *

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2506:  Called kadu-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1803:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "Error: emake failed!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Error: emake failed!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r3/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin/'

 *

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

----------

## mziab

kacper: kadu-dcopexport wymaga KDE 3.x. DCOP zastąpiono DBusem w KDE4. Sądzę, że to u ciebie podłoże problemu.

----------

## kacper

 *mziab wrote:*   

> kacper: kadu-dcopexport wymaga KDE 3.x. DCOP zastąpiono DBusem w KDE4. Sądzę, że to u ciebie podłoże problemu.

 

Ok, dzięki za wyjaśnienie, rzeczywiście używam kde4, tylko, że nie wiem jak to naprawić teraz, zamaskować to?

----------

## mziab

Ustaw -kde dla net-im/kadu. Wtedy przestanie wciągać kadu-dcopexport do zależności. No, chyba, że kadu-dcopexport jest ci do czegoś rzeczywiście potrzebne.

----------

## gall

```
* net-im/kadu-autoresponder [1]

     Available versions:  0.6.0

     Homepage:            http://kadu.net

     Description:           Kadu module which answers when user is away

* net-im/kadu-config_wizard [1]

     Available versions:  0.6.0

     Homepage:            http://kadu.net

     Description:           Kadu module which answers when user is away

```

Coś chyba namieszane z description.

----------

## Belliash

Witam,

Pragne wszystkich poinformowac iz repozytorium umieszczone na serwerach SourceForge zostalo zamkniete. Od blisko 2 tygodni, nie jest ono juz przez nas uzywane, co nieznaczy, ze jest niedostepne lub ze nie mozna z niego w dalszym ciagu korzystac. Niemniej jednak, nie nalezy sie spodziewac zadnych aktualizacji.

W ostatnim czasie migrowalismy na szybszy i stabilniejszy serwer we Francji, ktory ma na celu usprawnienie procesu aktualizacji, oraz poprawienie bezpieczenstwa. Z racji, iz nowe repozytorium dostepne jest za posrednictwem protokolu svn://, a nie jak to mialo miejsce do tej pory https:// nie przesylane sa juz smieci z WWW. Ponadto serwer jest wyraznie szybszy.

Jest jednak druga strona medalu. Jak dotad nie umiescilismy overlaya na nowym repozytorium i to, czy kiedykolwiek bedzie dostepne pod nowym adresem stoi pod znakiem zapytania. Brakuje nam ludzi, ktorzy mogliby dalej rozwijac i nadzorowac jego rozwoj.

POSZUKUJEMY:

 1. Osoby znanej i zaufanej wsrod spolecznosci Gentoo, ktora moglaby pokierowac dalszym rozwojem overlaya. To wlasnie ta osoba kontrolowala by jego zawartosc, oraz rozdzielala obowiazki posrod pozostalych osob.

 2. Osob, ktore opiekowalyby sie poszczegolnymi pakietami (np jedna dbalaby o pakiety lokalizacyjne, druga o gry, tzrecia o kadu, jeszcze inna o *-sources, itp)

 3. Osoby lub kilku osob, ktore tworzylyby, lub szukaly i zamieszczaly oraz aktualizowaly ebuildy, ktorych nie ma w innych repozytoriach, lub ktore sa potrzebne innym (user requested).

Jest takze pomysl, aby stworzyc "United Overlay", ktory laczyl by kilka mniejszych w jedna spojna calosc. Dzieki temu w jednym, mozna by znalezc wszystko, co niezbedne...

To od Was zalezy, czy ten overlay przetrwa.

Wszelkie pytania i/lub oferty prosze kierowac do mnie na PW lub #arcon @ freenode -> nick taki sam.

----------

## kacper

Mam problem z nowym kadu z roslin overlay :

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 49) net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.5_rc1

 * kadu-0.6.5-rc1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-0.6.5-rc1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.5_rc1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.5_rc1/work/kadu ...

-- The C compiler identification is GNU

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

-- Looking for include files HAVE_EXECINFO

-- Looking for include files HAVE_EXECINFO - found

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11 - found

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC - not found.

-- Found Qt-Version 4.4.2

-- Found OpenSSL: /usr/lib/libssl.so

-- Looking for _POSIX_TIMERS

-- Looking for _POSIX_TIMERS - found

-- checking for one of the modules 'libgadu>=1.8.0'

CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:350 (message):

  None of the required 'libgadu>=1.8.0' found

Call Stack (most recent call first):

  CMakeLists.txt:90 (pkg_search_module)

-- Kadu (version: 0.6.5-rc1) will be build:

--  * libgadu (version ) in 

--  * install prefix: /usr

--  * debug  (Release)

-- Dynamic module: notify

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

 * 

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.5_rc1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 * ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 * environment, line 2540:  Called kadu-base_src_compile

 * environment, line 1878:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 * environment, line  566:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 * environment, line  577:  Called cmake-utils_src_configureout

 * environment, line  594:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * cmake ${cmakeargs} "${S}" || die "Cmake failed";

 * The die message:

 * Cmake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.5_rc1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.5_rc1/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin/'

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.5_rc1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.5_rc1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.5_rc1:

 * 

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.5_rc1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 * ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 * environment, line 2540:  Called kadu-base_src_compile

 * environment, line 1878:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 * environment, line  566:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 * environment, line  577:  Called cmake-utils_src_configureout

 * environment, line  594:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * cmake ${cmakeargs} "${S}" || die "Cmake failed";

 * The die message:

 * Cmake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.5_rc1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.5_rc1/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin/'

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

co popsułem?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *kacper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:350 (message):
> ...

 

Nie masz odpowiednio nowego libgadu?

----------

## kacper

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie masz odpowiednio nowego libgadu?

 

miałem odpowiednią wersję, ale wymagała rekompilacji, dzięki za wskazówkę.

----------

## Spaulding

co jest z repo? :>

```
11:23 root [dupoliz] /home/rozne/overlays # svn co https://arcon.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/arcon/trunk/overlay arcon

svn: Could not open the requested SVN filesystem

```

----------

## c2p

Arcon-overlay z svn przeszedł na mercuriala, więc:

```
hg clone https://arcon.googlecode.com/hg/ arcon
```

----------

## Serchio

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Arcon-overlay z svn przeszedł na mercuriala, więc:
> 
> ```
> hg clone https://arcon.googlecode.com/hg/ arcon
> ```
> ...

 

```
deep layman # hg clone https://arcon.googlecode.com/hg/ arcon

abort: error: Name or service not known
```

Jakieś pomysły?

----------

## Belliash

```
$ hg clone https://arcon.googlecode.com/hg/ arcon

requesting all changes

adding changesets

adding manifests

adding file changes

added 324 changesets with 2533 changes to 2148 files

updating working directory

893 files updated, 0 files merged, 0 files removed, 0 files unresolved
```

wiec...... SOA #512

----------

## Serchio

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ hg clone https://arcon.googlecode.com/hg/ arcon
> 
> ...

 

To mnie pocieszyłeś ;p

Edit:

Nie rozumiem tego, zrobiłem sobie tak samo ale dla jakiegoś overlaya http... zadziałało, potem zrobiłem dla acron i też zadziałało...Last edited by Serchio on Fri Jul 10, 2009 7:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

 *Serchio wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> $ hg clone https://arcon.googlecode.com/hg/ arcon
> 
> ...

 

No co? Wywal "http_proxy" - nie wiem po co ludzie w ogole ustawiaja taka zmienna srodowiskowa ;/

----------

